# nerdytenor's The Missing Warlock



## nerdytenor (Jul 30, 2008)

_After a short and uneventful journey through dilapidated roads and barren farms, your group of adventurers arrives at the town of Greensfen. In truth, 'town' might be a bit of a strong word to describe what you find there - abandoned homes, wandering beggars and signposts asking for help in finding the missing are to be seen everywhere. Your letter of invitation (and possible reward) specified the town hall as a meeting place, but you are hard pressed to identify it. The town center has no more than a handful of buildings, none of them much larger than any other. 

Just as you are contemplating which doors to begin knocking on, you are approached by a tall man. He looks as though he hasn't slept in a long time. He eyes you warily, then sighs, relaxing his grip on his sheathed sword. "Well, you certainly don't look like you belong here, but I suppose if you were brigands, you would have caused some trouble by now. What brings you to Greensfen if I may ask? If you need a place to stay, well," he half laughs, gesturing to the abandoned buildings around him, "I'm sure I can find you a place  for a small price."

As you begin to show him your letter, he cries out "By the Gods! You are most welcome to Greensfen, most welcome indeed! I did not hold out much hope that any would answer my letters. But excuse me, I have not introduced myself. I am Dardus, mayor of Greensfen. Well, blacksmith anyway. The official mayor hasn't been seen in two years, and I doubt we'll be seeing him ever again. He was a good enough mayor when times were good, but when the blight came..." Anger briefly flashes across Dardus's face, and he spits into the dirt. "Anyway, I have a small group of guards around town, but I cannot guarantee your safety even in the town center. Follow me to my smithy and I till tell you more when we arrive._"

[sblock=OOC]
All PC actions are on pause until character creation is complete.
OOC thread is http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4403660#post4403660
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 30, 2008)

*Inside Dardus's Smithy*

_You arrive at the workplace of Dardus. Scraps of metal litter the room, and there are pieces of weaponry scattered around  in various states of disrepair. "Come, have a seat," he says, settling unceremoniously on the stone floor. You do likewise. 

"It all started  two years ago. Some of our crops started developing a strange black blight. At first our farmers shrugged it off. But it only seemed to get worse. Nothing seemed to get rid of it, not even burning entire fields and replanting. The first season passed with some two thirds of our crop gone. Now I'm no farmer, but there were those who had plowed our fields for some fifty years, and never seen anything like it."

"The people of Greensfen are a sensible folk, and we pulled together. Most folks had money saved, and enough stored food to get through that first year. I actually had some pride in our town back then, seeing our neighbors help each other. But then the second season came, and then, I'm sorry...." Dardus holds up his hands, tearing up a bit. After regaining his composure, he continues...

"The second season was a nightmare. None, and I mean none of our local fields produced. All the food was tainted. People began to starve. Some of the same folks who had been helping others turned to theft. Some even tried to eat the blighted crops, despite the awful taste. The awful taste was a blessing, it turns out, as all those who ate the blighted crop were afflicted with a horrible sickness of decay, ending in death or madness. The mad ones mostly fled - the rest were driven out. It pains me to say it now, but the most sensible folk left the town in search of a better life elsewhere."

"I must say, In my forty years living in Greensfen, having lived through two wars and my fair share of lean years, I never thought we'd be destroyed by an infection. A blasted infection!" He slammed his fist into the hard floor with alarming force. "Those of us that remain are here out of choice - this is our home, and we plan to reclaim it. We have been working for pittances doing menial jobs in nearby towns, making just enough to feed ourselves while we pull ourselves together."_


----------



## nerdytenor (Jul 30, 2008)

*Introductions*

_"Well, most folks and neighboring townsfolk know much of this.  I like to think I'm a good judge of character, and you seem decent folk, but I've been proved wrong too many times to count in the last year. So before I tell you anything more, I'd like to hear what you can tell me about yourselves first."
_
[sblock=OOC]
You may now do character introductions as you see fit (no skill checks or anything - we'll get to that soon enough)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jul 31, 2008)

"My name is Joshua" said a stern-looking young man, curtly.  He was about 20 years of age and looked as though a smile had never, or almost never, crossed his face.  He was of medium height and a wiry build, with a body that looked hard and tough.  He wore non-descript clothing and a stained set of leather armour.  He had several sheathed daggers and would have looked like some kind of rogue were it not for the long staff he carried.  No ordinary fighting staff or walking staff was this.  Those kinds of staff were seldom carved in such an elaborate fashion, with curves and loops that seemed to baffle the eye.  Neither were they usually topped with a large red crystal that somehow gleamed even in the semi-darkness of the smithy.   The boy's - no! -  the young man's complexion was very pale as if no amount of exposure to the sun would tan it.  His blue eyes and very short light blonde hair only added to the glowing whiteness of his head and face which was only marred by his neatly trimmed beard.  

"I come from Rhest originally and I travel to study the Arts," somehow the listeners knew he did not mean music and dancing or the like.  "I met up with my friends recently and we decided to travel together for a time so that we might aid each other in our respective endeavours.  We heard of your troubles and the tales of your infection...intrigued me."

He stopped and looked at the others as if he had exhausted his available store of words.
*

*


----------



## covaithe (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm someone capable and willing to help, of your letter isn't lying about a reward, snarls a slim young elven woman.  Dressed in scuffed brown leathers that seem to blend in with the walls.  Her face is lean and hard, neck corded with wiry muscle.  She has constantly circled the room since she arrived, pacing from shadow to shadow, avoiding windows except to glance quickly out of them in passing.  "I don't see why you need to know more than that.  Situation like yours, you should be explaining to us why we should bother helping you instead of getting out of here as fast as we can and scrubbing ourselves raw at the first bath we can find."

After a warning look from one of the others, she continues reluctantly, "Call me Karis, if you must.  But don't spread it around.  And if I find out you've tricked us, I'll kill you and spit on your corpse."  She says the last as calmly as if she were remarking on the weather.


----------



## BlueLotus (Jul 31, 2008)

I am Moreen says the armored human woman stepping forward. Her armor is a perfect fit and almost looks in pristine condition, as if never used in battle. Gold Dwarven glyphs line the fringes of each piece that look as if each one was custom made for the wearer. She lacks her shield and helmet, both left on Luna her horse. Though the armor looks as if it may have seen combat once or twice with a nick here and a scratch there, the woman beneath carries herself as a veteran warrior would. Her almond face is framed by a her raven black hair cascading down in a simple bob that reaches to her shoulders. She is of an average height and weight. She has grey eyes that once held wide eyed innocence, but now have a strained look that does not fit with her other youthful, vibrant features. Unseen beneath her armor is a toned body from rigorous drills and sparing. At her belt is a simple longsword and dagger. Moreen Lantra, servant and sword of Erathis, an anointed paladin. she continues, though her face and voice do not have the typical characteristics of a proud and haughty knight but is rather sullen. 

I am troubled to hear of your crops and your woes. I will offer my assistance alongside my companions that already have. Though your reward is not necessary, it will put food in my belly and a roof over my head for a time. she says with a wry smile.


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 1, 2008)

An large and imposing dragonborn takes half a step forward into the silence following Moreen's words.  He is just over 6 1/2 feet tall with golden scales covering the entirety of his burly physique.  He is adorned with sturdy brown boots that end just above large sturdy feet.  Over the rest of his body, a suit of thousands of fire-red links of chain compose a suit that fits snugly across a muscular frame.  The dragonborn still has a touch of the look of youth, but his eyes betray the trappings of youth with the look of someone who has begun to see the world for what it truly is outside of the bubble we all grow up inside.

As he opens his mouth to talk, his brow furrows above blood-red eyes looking at the blacksmith intelligently.  Mr. Dardus, Todarr.  I am very sorry to hear of the plight of the townsfolk during these difficult times, but I am confused.  I do not think that any of my companions or myself are qualified to confront an infection.  You must have leads as to who caused this infection, otherwise you would not have put a call out for adventurers he says with the hint of a question.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 1, 2008)

I’m off to Scotland this evening for a few days.  Based on previous trips internet access will be unlikely.

Please try not to kill me off before I return (Pleeease!)

I will back at my computer Monday evening (GMT)

The Digger


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 1, 2008)

*No worries*

I will do my best to keep you alive.   (I will make obvious moves for you in your absence).

Have a nice trip.



The Digger said:


> I’m off to Scotland this evening for a few days.  Based on previous trips internet access will be unlikely.
> 
> Please try not to kill me off before I return (Pleeease!)
> 
> ...


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 1, 2008)

*The narrative continues*

_Dardus chuckles. "Yes, Todarr, you are right - I would not call on heroes such as yourselves for help in farming matters. Your mission is one of rescue. But the one you are rescuing is no farmer, either. Let me explain."

"Mardrick, a man born in Greensfen, was one of the few who decided to stay in the town after the second year of blight. A thin, bookish sort, I must admit I never assumed him to be a man of much courage, meaning no offense to you, Joshua, of course. Unlike those of us trained in arms, he decided to put his mind to the problem that has beseiged our town. He began doing some arcane research, gathering samples of blighted crops nearby, even venturing into areas I do not permit my men to visit, for the danger from bandits and wild creatures is too great."

"After a short time, Mardrick became convinced that the blight was unnatural - magical, even. He became a quick student of the dark arts, so that he might understand better what was happening. The last meeting I had with him, he claimed to be closing in on the source of the blight. That meeting was over a week ago."

"Fortunately, I know from our last talk where he was gathering his samples. My forces are too thin to send a search party and defend the town from brigands at the same time, which is where you come in. Find Mardrick. I do not hold out much hope that he is alive, but whatever he was researching out there could prove invaluable to us.  Anything you can find, no matter how small, could mean the difference in the very survival of our town."

"As for your reward," he said, glancing furtively at Karis, "we haven't much. Alive or dead, if you can find Mardrick, you may have whatever arcane objects he owned. I have been made to know that they are quite valuable, even if I have no idea how afforded such things. If you find a way to reverse the blight, we can promise you 500 gold, paid after the town has begun to mend."

"Before you decide to go or not, I would like you to meet Elloen, Mardrick's wife. She feels certain Mardrick is dead, and out of respect for her deep grief, I have not bothered her. Even if the reward seems meagre to adventurers such as yourself, I feel certain that once you meet Elloen  her grief alone will be enough to spur you on. But to convince you is not the only reason we must see her."

"Mardrick brought most of his magical devices with him on his forays, but not all. Some may remain with Elloen, and they may provide clues to his whereabouts. We must convince Elloen to lend them to us, even though she is convinced the cause is lost. Come, let us go!" Without giving you any time to object, he heads out of the smithy, and you follow.

[sblock=OOC]
Your characters will receive the gold immediately for purposes of tracking on your character sheet (assuming you complete the quest, of course) 
[/sblock]
_


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 1, 2008)

*At Elloen's house*

_You arrive at a small house. Dardus approaches slowly, with a look of dread mixed with resignation. He knocks.

"Elloen? Elloen, are you there?" He waits a moment, and calls out again, slightly louder. "Elloen, though it pains me to bother you, we must talk. The future of our town may depend on it."

"Fine," says a steely voice, nearly half a minute later. "The door is not locked."

You follow closely behind Dardus as he opens the door, the dragonborn among you stooping to fit under the doorframe. You see a small, ill-kempt room. There is a small stove, a table, two chairs, and a desk, with various mundane objects on it. There is a straw bed in the corner. Elloen, a short, pale woman with fair hair sits behind the desk. She has deep lines under her eyes, and some of her hair has turned grey, even black in places. Clearly Mardrick's disappearance has made a mark on her.

Upon seeing that Dardus is not alone, her complexion shifts to scarlet. "What is the meaning of this? What strange folk do you bring to my home, and at a time such as this," she cries.

"Elloen," Dardus says gently, "these brave souls are here to rescue Mardrick."

"Rescue? How can you rescue a man who is already dead?" Her angry demeanor is briefly overtaken by short, pathetic sobs.

Dardus edges towards the desk, placing his hand over hers for a moment, before it is jerked away. "Elloen, I realize how difficult this must be. But how can you possibly know he is dead?"

"Our... life rings," she sputters between sobs. She raises her other hand, pointing at what appears to be a normal ring. After Dardus fails to react, she says, with some irritation "Oh Dardus, you always were so provincial. Life rings are bound together with magic. Mardrick made a pair for us when he first began his studies of the arcane.  They both glow a soft blue, as long as both of the wearers remain... alive..." Once more, she falls into her staccato sobs.

Dardus pales a bit after hearing this. "Then it is as I feared. Still, we must recover what little of his work we can. It is all we have."

"Ha. We have nothing then. Never did know what he was doing," she says, with a sneer. "What good is it?"

"Elloen, it is the only hope we have. We must try."

"Fine. Fine! What do I care? Go on your fools errand, then." Increasingly angry, she throws up her hands. "Why bother me with this at all? Or do you enjoy tormenting grieving widows?"

Clearly hurt, but attempting to hide it, Dardus keeps his gentle tone. "Elloen, in order to help the search party," he says, gesturing towards you, "we need you to lend us whatever magical tools or notes he had."

Incredulous, she stands up. "Outrageous! And besides, there's really nothing for you here. No, nothing at all! Look - look." She shows you around, gesticulating wildly. There  does not appear to be anything of any note in the house. "He always brought everything with him! None of his papers are here, and all of his idiotic 'magical' machinery is gone too!"

Just then, all of your eyes are drawn to the desk. A small lump of stone you had all assumed to be a paperweight begins to emit a very low hum, and a dark purple halo can be seen towards the top. Seconds later, it becomes inanimate again.

"Elloen... what is... that?"

Very quickly, she grabs the stone. "Oh I don't know, another one of his stupid experiments I suppose. It lights up like that every once in a while. About as useless as a broken lamp."

"Elloen," Dardus intones, "this might be a clue for our adventurers. Would you consider lending it to them?"

"I've had enough taken from me. Enough! Leave me be!" She clutches the stone to her breast, sobbing.
_
[sblock=OOC]

Skill challenge. Your goal is to get the strange stone and/or life ring from Elloen if possible.

Potential skills involved - arcana, diplomacy, intimidate, insight.

Please see the out of character thread (http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?t=237320&page=2) for details on how I will handle die rolls.

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 1, 2008)

[OOC: Wowa I missed some posts here I wanted to go last but not that last...insert this before Dardus continues...sorry]

Another Dragonborn, very different from Todarr, whilst he was tall, Rellek is wide his dark blue scales and deep green hide armour hide a mass of scars. Evidence of battles both old and new.  His green cloak falls away revealing his twin battleaxes and his strong lith and muscular form.  His eyes deepest blue, have a haunted look as they do a piercing stab.  

Its a grim time, but we are ready to stand with you and lend whatever our hands, our skill and our blades might render by way of answers.  Ours is not the way of farmer, goodman...but then if it were you'd not have need of us.  Rellek said no more, but offered a short nod of his head and stepped back to one side.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 1, 2008)

No problem, consider your post added. 



Arbanax said:


> [OOC: Wowa I missed some posts here I wanted to go last but not that last...insert this before Dardus continues...sorry]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=If bluff is allowed]
Karis cranes her head to look at the ring.  "Life rings aren't just for knowing if your partner dies, you know.  You can also use one of them to find the other one.  If you loan us the ring, we could find your husband's body and bring it back for a proper burial.  I'd hate to think of the poor man lying dead in a ditch somewhere for the crows to pick apart slowly."

ooc:  Bluff +8.  If the roll is less than 15, she will use Master of Deceit to reroll.
[sblock=Master of Deceit]
*Master of Deceit (free; encounter, personal)*
*Trigger:* you roll a bluff check and dislike the result (Must decide before the result is revealed)
*Effect:* Reroll the bluff check.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=If bluff is not allowed]
Karis frowns, and speaks with icy disapproval.  "So you would stay here sniveling  and clutching your baubles while they are needed for important work, work that may yet save the lives of you and everyone you know?  That's disgusting and contemptible.  If I were the mayor here, I would have you horsewhipped.  Stop acting like a child and hand the things over, and you can go back to your grief."

ooc:  Ah, tough love.  Diplomacy +3
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 1, 2008)

Elloen Todarr steps forward swiftly to gain her attention on him, simultaneously slouching down to not appear so intimidating.  We are here to help Mardrick.  Maybe the ring stopped working for some other reason, I am sure I do not know of such things as much as Mardrick.  And if he is alive, wouldn't you want our help to find out for sure?

Diplomacy +9


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 1, 2008)

*Combined narrative*

_Todarr steps forward swiftly to gain her attention on him, simultaneously slouching down to not appear so intimidating.  "We are here to help Mardrick. Maybe the ring stopped working for some other reason, I am sure I do not know of such things as much as Mardrick. And if he is alive, wouldn't you want our help to find out for sure?"

"Yes, yes," Dardus nods. "This one has a point." Elloen sits unmoved,  and says nothing.

Karis cranes her head to look at the ring.  "Life rings aren't just for knowing if your partner dies, you know. You can also use one of them to find the other one. If you loan us the ring, we could find your husband's body and bring it back for a proper burial. I'd hate to think of the poor man lying dead in a ditch somewhere for the crows to pick apart slowly."

Elloen chuckles wearily. "Sure, sure, you must know more of these things than I," she says, looking at Karis with some suspicion. "Very well, you may have it! Fat lot of good it will do you, though." She quickly removes the ring from her hand and plops it on the table in front of Karis. 

"Elloen," Dardus says, "what of the glowing rock?"

"I have done enough," cries Elloen, quickly thrusting the rock inside a drawer of the table. "Now leave me be!"

[sblock=OOC]
You have aquired the life ring. You may now attempt to get the rock.
[/sblock]
_


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 1, 2008)

Motioning to Karis, Rellek quickly whispered...

Friend Karis. If we can convince Elloen that among our party are some versed in magic and natures natural law.  Those who might deduce clues from the rocks very substance, not just its magical properties - then might we be able to convince her that assisting us with the rock will help in the in speedy aquisition of further knowledge regarding her husband.  Surely she might be be persued by one such as you, that our goals are as one and this is no is no ill intended intrusion on her grief.  

What say you? 

Kellek stood back, waiting for Karis' reply.


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 1, 2008)

"Elloen, every clue, no matter how small or insignificant may lead to the answers we seek." Moreen goes to her side. She removes her metal gauntlets and takes Elloen's hands in hers. "I know you grieve for your husband. Believe me I know the pain you feel. But it will pass in time, as all things do. Meanwhile, your whole village is suffering from an unnatural blight that your husband was investigating. Would he mope like this when he could help? Even in a small way? You have my word as a servant of Erathis that you will have these back, and if we can find him, the body of your husband be he dead or otherwise."

((Diplomacy +9))


----------



## covaithe (Aug 1, 2008)

Karis whispers back to Rellik.  "Let Moreen and the others talk for a bit.  If they can't convince this coward to cooperate...  can you be ready to make a diversion?  If she's distracted for a few seconds, I bet I can get that rock from the drawer with no one the wiser."


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 2, 2008)

_Elloen seems to regain her composure, and in a tone as cold as ice, she intones "Get... out... of... my... house. Now."

Dardus quickly shuffles you out the door. "Well, fellows, I fear we have pushed her as far as we can. Mayhap the ring will help you, and I'm not sure what good you'll get of a glowing rock. Joshua, perhaps your knowledge of the arcane arts can help us?"

Joshua sheepishly relates that all he can tell of the rock is that it has been enchanted, and as for the ring, he can find no trace of magic in it at all.

"Well, let's hope that our visit wasn't for nothing," Dardus grumbles. 

[sblock=OOC]
I rolled two arcana checks on Joshua's behalf (+10) for the ring and the stone. Karis did not have an opportunity to try and steal the stone.
[/sblock]
_


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 2, 2008)

*Moving out*

_"We must leave Elloen alone now. I feel we have already pressed her too much, and I cannot bear to cause her any more pain." Dardus sighs, briefly looking to the sky. 

"It looks to be about midday. Mardrick's last area of study before he went missing was a series of abandoned farms north of the Dead Forest. If you take the road around the forest, you should make it by nightfall. Just. But that part of the road has seen an increase in attacks by brigands of late, so be careful."

"If you wish, you could go through the forest, but I must caution you - it is not called the Dead Forest for lack of life. All manner of foul creature has been seen there, and while I don't give much credence to many of the stories,  it is true that many who have ventured inside have not returned. The way through the Dead Forest should get you to the farms with plenty of daylight remaining, should you choose that route."

Dardus looks over each of you in turn. "I wish you the best of luck. I will pray first for your safe return, and then I will pray that you may find some way to help our town recover before it is too late. Farewell." With this, he turns around, and walks back towards his smithy._

[sblock=OOC]
Decision time. Which way would you like to go?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 2, 2008)

"After listening to that sniveling wench, I want to kill something.  Let's go through the woods.  How bad could they be?"  Karis says the last with heavy irony.


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 2, 2008)

Rellek spoke up, his understanding of the area and of the ways of the wild being what it was.  

Friend Karis could well get her wish whichever way we go, but in the interests of completing our mission, the road seems a better option.  

Rellek stepped away again, allowing the others to weigh his words against their own and that of Karis.


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with Karis.  In addition, I think that getting to the farm with daylight remaining is preferable, so I am for the shortest journey.


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 2, 2008)

"Brigands on the road or potentially unknown horrors in the woods. The forest may be hearsay, while the road is indeed dangerous. I'd rather take the road. Even if we don't run into highwaymen, if they see us, they will stay clear of it for a while," Moreen says, putting her gauntlets back on. She shrugs her shoulders and continues.

"I don't believe that whatever we may find at the farm will not wait for the morning. But if the forest is our choice, so be it."

[sblock=ooc]I won't be back until late tonight. If we run into trouble, Moreen does her best to tank.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Into the woods*

_Joshua, more than a little intrigued by the Dead Forest, votes for the quick route, and with that, the party heads north into the woods._

[sblock=OOC]
I flipped a coin, since the party was split and The Digger is not back yet.
[/sblock]
_
The way is easy at first, with relatively sparse trees and little undergrowth beneath your feet. An occasional bird can be seen, and Rellek points out some deer and small game tracks. But the living green gives way to brown, and as you near what must be the center of the forest (based on Dardus's directions), the brown gives way to black. The density of the trees has increased, but fewer and fewer of them appear alive. Despite this, the forest canopy has largely obscured the light of sun - it looks as though the sun has set, but you know this cannot be the case.

You approach the largest tree you have yet seen in the forest. As you are passing it, you hear a strange noise.

"Click."

Rellek, keen to the ways of the wild, is the first to hear it, and holds up his hand for you to stop. A few seconds pass in anxious silence.

"Click. Click click." Another pause. Then, a cacophony of clicks ensues from what seems like several directions. You watch in horror as a creature crawls out from underneath the forest floor - it looks like a cross between a giant spider and crab. Then another crawls out. And another. And another.

You quickly ready yourselves for battle.
_


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*What is the party's marching order?*

[sblock=OOC]
I knew I forgot something. How is the party arranged?  I'll go with the first reasonable suggestion in the interest of expediency.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Prospective marching order*

Okay, here's my 2 copper:

Rellek and Karis are obviously the 2 most observant (OOC: high Perception) of the group, and also the two strikers (also OOC).  On the other hand, even though I am not observant, I do have lessened movement from armor and our tank/defender, Moreen, would also do better (read: sticky target) in the front, so I propose:


```
front
Moreen     Todarr
Karis      Rellek
     Joshua
```
(Even though, in terms of "scouting" from 5 feet farther ahead, it could be very easily argued to switch the two front lines, for battle (or even battle-anticipation) formation, my proposed formation puts the highest ACs up front (which seems metagaming, but biggest armor and not dependent on movement for combat makes these characters want to take the brunt for the group))

Comments/suggestions?


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*The map*










[sblock=OOC]There are twelve enemies, 8 (S)mall, 3 (M)edium, and 1 (L)arge. Small enemies are minions.
Small blobs in a single square are branches and tree bits - difficult terrain (2 moves to go into (but not out of) such a square). They do not provide cover. Larger blobs are trees and are treated like walls.

Initiative order to follow.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Initiative order*

[sblock=OOC]
Rellek    (37/37)    <----------- NEXT TO ACT
Karis (29/29)
Moreen (40/40)
Small creatures (8)
Medium creatures (3)
Joshua (30/30)
Todarr (29/29)
Large creature
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 3, 2008)

Karis whips her shortsword out of its sheath and quickly darts toward one of the medium-sized spider-crabs.  Before the creature can react, she plunges the shortsword into its grotesque body.  She twists it free, prepared for another attack should it attempt to retaliate.  

[sblock=crunch]
Minor:  draw shortsword
Move:  get to the critter.  This will by preference be the M near the top-left of the map, but if Rellek attacks that one first and does any significant damage, she'll switch to the bottom-left one.  With 7 squares of movement, she can reach either of them.  
Standard:  attack with Riposte strike.  She has combat advantage from the First Strike rogue class feature, granting an additional +2 to hit and allowing sneak attack damage.  She attacks and hits AC 24 for 16 damage.  (1d20+11=24, 1d6+6+2d6+2=16)  

Riposte strike grants another Str vs. AC attack as an immediate interrupt if the critter attacks me before my next turn.  Here it is if needed: natural 20, so ignore the damage roll and use max damage 1d6+4=10.  Unless the critter's AC is higher than 27, in which case we're all doomed.

I have no idea if combat advantage applies to that attack or not, so I've left it out, not that it matters with a nat 20.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I'd say no combat advantage on the second attack from riposte strike here (if it happens). If you were flanking the creature, well, I'd have to think about that - I'm not sure, either.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 3, 2008)

Rellek, quickly moved to bring an arrow from his back slung quiver and was already sizing up the closest significant target.  As he drew the bow up level, sighting the scuttling beast, he whispered a short prayer and let his carefully aimed arrow fly. 

[sblock]
So got bow out and shoot, minor and standard, loading an arrow is a free action.  Targeting the closest Medium creature which is top left.  As such I designate it my hunters quarry; if I hit extra d8 damage.  

rolled 1d20 + 5 = [rolled 12+5] 17 assuming its a hit the bow does 8 damage (4+4).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Even better*

Careful attack gives dex bonus for ranged attack, plus one half level, plus proficiency bonus, plus two, which gives you +7, not +5. 




Arbanax said:


> OK Rellek is up and will bring out his Shortbow and take a shot the medium creature in the top left which is also the closest to him.  Since that is the case I will designate it my  Hunters Quarry which with my feat gives an extra 1d8 damage on top of the damage from careful attack.  Careful attack gives me +5 v Ac and 1d8 damage with the short bow (+d8 from hunters quarry if it hits).


----------



## covaithe (Aug 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]


nerdytenor said:


> I'd say no combat advantage on the second attack from riposte strike here (if it happens). If you were flanking the creature, well, I'd have to think about that - I'm not sure, either.



It's a reasonable ruling, though I think the opposite would be reasonable too.  However, on the riposte attack (if it happens) I forgot that magic weapons do extra damage on a critical, so there should be another 1d6 damage.  I assume you roll it rather than just maxing it, since it only applies to a critical hit, so 1d6=4 for a total of 14 damage.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks 

can anyone tell me why the [Sblock] isn't working above...?


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Combat ensues - combined narrative*

_Rellek quickly moves to bring an arrow from his back slum quiver. Drawing the bow up level, sighting the scuttling beast, he whispers a short prayer and lets his carefully aimed arrow fly. The arrow hits, and a piece of the strange beast's carapice flies off.

__Karis, seeing that Rellek is already on his way to dispatching one spider crab, whips her shortsword out of its sheath and quickly darts toward one of the other ones. Before the creature can react, she plunges the shortsword into its grotesque body, wounding it. She twists it free, prepared for another attack should it attempt to retaliate._

_Moreen, eager to defend her fellows, lays down a holy challenge on the beast that Rellek hit. She marches forward, challenging the creature with the force of her god, and smashes down with her longsword, but the creature parries with one of its mandibles.

Clicking and chattering, the spiders near Moreen surrond her, snapping and biting. Two of the smaller spiders score hits.

Karis is attacked by one of the small spiders, which swings clumsily with its claw. The medium spider hits her squarely in the chest, however.  Regaining her composure almost instantly, she viciously retaliates against the spider, which lets out a high shriek. Karis watches as one of the small spiders beyond her reach burrows under the ground and appears beside her, snapping. She ducks its blows easily.

Three of the four remaining spiders on the east scuttle forward, clicking and jabbering, and attack Todarr. Two of them hit, slashing at his ankles, while he easily parries the larger spider. 
_
[sblock=Creature aura]
*If you end your turn next to one of these creatures, you take an automatic 2 damage (does not stack).*
[/sblock]

[sblock=Moreen's actions]
I chose bolstering strike for Moreen - she rolled a 5 + 7 = 12, a miss. She has divine challenged the medium creature near her.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Moreen and Todarr got hit by two minions each, for a total of 8 damage.  Karis got hit by a medium spider for 6, and a minion for 4. All three got 2 aura damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]

Rellek    (37/37) <------------ start combined narrative 
Karis (17/29)
Moreen (30/40)
Small creatures (8 1-hp minions)
Medium NW
Medium SW (Bloodied)
Medium E <----------------- end combined narrative
Joshua (30/30)    <----------- NEXT TO ACT
Todarr (19/29)
Large creature
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Joshua joins the fray*

_Joshua raises his staff, and a burst of flame erupts amidst the spiders near Karis. Two of the smaller creatures are burned to a crisp, while another manages to avoid the flames. The larger creature takes a hit, and twitches - it appears near death.

_[sblock=Acting for The Digger]
I chose scorching burst, and rolled against three minions: 15+6=21 (hit), 17+6=23 (hit), and 5+6=11 (miss). Against the medium spider, I rolled 9+6=15 (hit) for 1d6+5=7 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Rellek    (37/37)
Karis (17/29)
Moreen (30/40)
Small creatures (6 1-hp minions)
Medium NW
Medium SW (Bloodied)
Medium E
Joshua (30/30) 
Todarr (19/29) <---------------- next to act
Large creature
[/sblock]

[sblock=Todarr]
You are welcome to wait for a new map before you make your next move, but you may not need to. You are adjacent to three spiders - to the NE is the medium spider, and to your E and SE are two smaller spiders.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Updated Map*


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 3, 2008)

*Corrected status*

[sblock=Ooopsy]

Todarr did not END his turn next to any creatures, so does NOT take 2 damage. Adjusted below. 

Rellek    (37/37) 
Karis (17/29)
Moreen (30/40)
Small creatures (8 1-hp minions)
Medium NW
Medium SW (Bloodied)
Medium E 
Joshua (30/30)
Todarr (21/29)    <----------- NEXT TO ACT
Large creature

[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 3, 2008)

Moreen winces in pain as the spider venom seeps into her flesh. She shakes off her blurring vision and strikes again.

[sblock=OOC On her turn]When it's Moreen's turn:
minor action - channel divinity - Divine Strength
standard action - Valiant strike on the medium spider

If the spiders move past her, she'll try to hold her attack of opportunity to strike the spider to her south.[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Todarr's actions*

Free Action:  Joshua, we've got these.  Help Moreen

Minor Action:  Dragon Breath (+6 vs Ref): Todarr inhales sharply and exhales furiously, erupting fire outward towards the enemies near him.  He weaves his head back and forth, spewing the geyser of fire straight out in front of him, as well as a 15-foot line straight ahead on both his right and his left (1d6+1 dmg).  [covering a 3x3 block--blast-- directly in front of him and Rellek that will catch all 3 of the enemies]

Standard Action: Furious Smash (+6 vs Fort).  Todarr grunts, heaving his battleaxe up and smashing it down on the head of the medium creature adjacent to him.  The attack is not very damaging (3 pts if hit), but intimidates the creature and spurs Rellek (adjacent to me), who will strike truer on his next attack (+3 attack and damage vs Medium creature for Rellek) [NT: if you are one of those guys who want to see the dragonbreath blast as a cone, I can shift 1 block north before I DB to get the same effect, but then Standard attack has to go first so that Rellek can be adjacent and get the benny of Furious Smash, FYI]

Move Action:  Shift one square up and to the left, still visibly "squaring off" with the Medium creature


----------



## The Digger (Aug 4, 2008)

> Joshua, we've got these. Help Moreen




Hearing Todarr's yell Joshua whirls around, staff in hand and scans the area for Moreen. Spotting her almost surrounded by the creatures he mentally whips through his powers to select the best available.

_Will Moreen stay or retreat?_ He is prepared for either option.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Here comes the big one*

_Todarr inhales sharply and exhales furiously, erupting fire outward towards the enemies near him. He weaves his head back and forth, spewing the geyser of fire straight out in front of him, as well as a 15-foot line straight ahead on both his right and his left, incinerating the two small creatures, and wounding the larger one.   Todarr grunts, heaving his battleaxe up and smashing it down at the head of the medium creature near him, but his swing is a few inches too short.

At last, the largest of the creatures lumbers into view, stopping about 20 feet east of Rellek. It launches spikes from somewhere inside its carapice, missing Rellek, but hitting Todarr directly in the chest. Todarr staggers, the toxic venom slowing his every movement.
_
[sblock=Results]
Dragonbreath rolls = 10+6=16 (minion, hit), 13+6=19 (minion hit), 19+6=25 (medium hit) - damage = 1d6+1 = 7 damage. Nice rolling!
Furious smash = 7+6 = 13, just missed.

Todarr takes 12 damage (ouch), and 5 ongoing damage and is slowed (save ends both).

The large creature is four squares to the east of Rellek.
Todarr is two squares to the west of the medium spider.
The two minions that were next to todarr are dead, of course.

I'll wait another round to redraw the map (I'm lazy that way. )
[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
Rellek    (37/37)     <----------- NEXT TO ACT
Karis (17/29)
Moreen (30/40) 
Small creatures (6 1-hp minions)
Medium NW
Medium SW (Bloodied)
Medium E 
Joshua (30/30)
Todarr (9/29, bloodied, 5 ongoing poison damage and slowed (save ends both))
Large creature
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 5, 2008)

Rellek realising that Todar had given him a tactical advantage against his remaining opponent felt torn, as the lumbering brute emerged in front of him.  But acting on instict he breathed deep and let loose a crackling whip of electrical energy at the remaining creature.  

Before swinging around and readying his bow to fire at the larger creature to draw his attention toward himself and away from Todar.  

[sblock]
Crunch 

 Breath weapon is +4 & +3 from Todar's furious smash.  I roll a 1 Argh...

Then I use my standard action to shoot at the larger creature ...and I get a 20 LOL, this is me rolling on my desk...I wish I'd take a photo...amazing.  Anyway so that is 1d8 damage = 5 hp

I then use my move action to drop my bow and draw my battle axes.

Ab

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 5, 2008)

Karis snarls and grits her teeth against the pain.  She takes one more vicious swing against the bloodied monster, cutting it deeply, and moves to circle behind Moreen's opponents.  

[sblock=ooc]Standard:  Riposte strike against the bloodied M, 1d20+9=28, 1d6+6=11.  The riposte attack, if the M survives, chases, and attacks, hits AC 12 for 5 damage.  
Minor and move:  I'm trying to get to the square that's three west and one south of Moreen.  I'd prefer to do it without an OA from the minion that's NW of me, but don't see a way to avoid it, so I'll have to risk it.  I guess I should have taken the Tumble power.  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Arbanax*

[sblock=Arbanax]

Make sure you tell me which power you are using when you list your attack. I will assume you are using your basic attack this time (that will give you the most damage for one roll).

You can use twin strike for melee OR ranged. Any ranger power that says melee OR ranged can be used either way forever - you don't have to choose one or the other at character creation time (just noticed on your sheet).

You rolled a natural twenty, so you don't need to roll damage dice for your bow here - you get max damage automatically (I'm giving you ranged basic attack so 1d8+dex = 10)

I'm assuming you drop your bow (free action) to get out your axes. I will let you draw both axes in one action.

Cheers,
nerdytenor
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Combined narrative - Karis fells a spider*

_Rellek realises that Todar had given him a tactical advantage against his remaining opponent felt torn, as the lumbering brute emerged in front of him. But acting on instict he breathed deep and let loose a crackling whip of electrical energy at the remaining creature, but the creature dodged.
_ 
_Rellek swings around fires his bow at the larger creature to draw attention toward himself and away from Todarr, and he hits it squarely in the face.

Karis snarls and grits her teeth against the pain. She takes one more vicious swing against the bloodied monster, cutting it deeply, and it lets out an awful hiss, twitches, and dies. Karis moves to circle behind Moreen's opponents. The spider nearest her takes a swipe at Karis with its claw as she flies past, but comes up short.

Moreen winces in pain as the spider venom seeps into her flesh. She shakes off her blurring vision and strikes again__, investing her blow with the power of her god and bashing in one of the many legs of the creature.


The two spiders to the south skitter up, drawn by Karis's blood. The both take swipes at her legs, and both blows hit.

Moreen, still busy with five creatures, manages to block two of the smaller creatures, but two of them find gaps in her armor, biting painfully. The larger creature bites with shocking force, drawing blood from Moreen's shoulder.

The spider near Todarr, clearly still hungry for blood, lumbers forward and swipes at his head, missing by inches. It clicks and hisses in what one can only assume to be frustration. Or hunger.

_[sblock=Moreen rolls]
Valiant Strike = 1d20+11 (!!) = 25 (hit),  1d8+2+str (from channel divinity) = 10 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy hits]
Karis - hit twice by two minions for eight damage.
Moreen - hit by two of the four minions for eight damage, by the medium spider for 9 damage, and by the aura for two damage = 19 damage total (youch).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Updated status and map*

[sblock=status]
Rellek    (37/37)     
Karis (9/29, bloodied)
Moreen (11/40, bloodied) 
Small creatures (6 1-hp minions)
Medium NW
Medium E 
Joshua (30/30) <----------- NEXT TO ACT
Todarr (9/29, bloodied, 5 ongoing poison damage and slowed (save ends both))
Large creature
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 5, 2008)

As the vicious little creatures continue their attack Joshua swings his staff to shoulder level and points it at the larger creature attacking Moreen. Crying out a string of sounds that make the skin creep, he hurls an incandescent ball of sparkling light at her attacker. As the ball flies he swings his staff to point at each of the smaller beasts surrounding Moreen, targetting each of them in turn.

[sblock=power]
Force Orb: ranged 20. Int (+6) vs Ref; 2d8+4 force damage.
secondary attack: each ENEMY adjacent to primary target;
Int (+6) vs Ref: 1d10+4 force damage
[/sblock]

The ball bursts against the larger creature and razor-like shards of glowing energy zip through the air, drawn to the smaller beasts by some force that seems to defy the laws of nature.  Moreen stands, unharmed, amongst the spray of projectiles.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 5, 2008)

As the vicious little creatures continue their attack Joshua swings his staff to shoulder level and points it at the larger creature attacking Moreen. Crying out a string of sounds that make the skin creep, he hurls an incandescent ball of sparkling light at her attacker. As the ball flies he swings his staff to point at each of the smaller beasts surrounding Moreen, targetting each of them in turn.

[sblock=power]
Force Orb: ranged 20. Int (+6) vs Ref; 2d8+4 force damage.
secondary attack: each ENEMY adjacent to primary target;
Int (+6) vs Ref: 1d10+4 force damage
[/sblock]
 The ball bursts against the larger creature and razor-like shards of glowing energy zip through the air, drawn to the smaller beasts by some force that seems to defy the laws of nature. Moreen stands, unharmed, amongst the spray of projectiles.


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 5, 2008)

Nerdy Tenor

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks - will make sure I get it right next time.  
I was rushing as I was at work, but didn't want to hold things up.

thanks 
Ab  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*No problem*

[sblock=Arbanax]
No worries at all!

Cheers,
nerdytenor
[/sblock]



Arbanax said:


> Nerdy Tenor
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Thanks - will make sure I get it right next time.
> ...


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Two more down*

_Joshua's force orb obliterates two of the smaller spiders, but the other three near Moreen avoid the blast.

_[sblock=Results]
medium spider = 3+6 = miss 
minions, going counterclockwise from northernmost spider: 16+6 = hit, 1=miss, 17+6=hit, 4+6=miss
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Rellek    (37/37)     
Karis (9/29, bloodied)
Moreen (11/40, bloodied) 
Small creatures (4 1-hp minions)
Medium NW
Medium E 
Joshua (30/30)
Todarr (9/29, bloodied, 5 ongoing poison damage and slowed (save ends both)) <----------- NEXT TO ACT
Large creature
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 5, 2008)

Moreen grits her teeth. Her determination to overcome these monstrous spiders only grows with each bite that sinks into her. The golden runes on her armor start glowing a soft blue as she renews her vigor.

Seeing Karis bleeding from a few wounds, she calls upon Erathis to aid his warrior and her allies as her sword comes down in an overhead swing upon the biggest overgrown arachnid.

[sblock=actions]Free Action - Using the Dwarven plate ability to gain hitpoints as if spending a healing surge
Standard action - Paladin's judgment on the medium spider and Karis can spend a healing surge. If that misses, Karis can still spend a healing surge.

I didn't see much good in Moreen retreating for Joshua, since the spiders would have acted before he did, they could have mobbed Karis or followed Moreen as she retreated. I have to say that was a great use of that orb =)[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Todarr's actions*

Todarr takes an instant to catch his breath, finally feeling the weight of the enemies' onslaught, muttering some words of encouragement to himself in the process.  After taking a deep breath to steady himself, he shifts around the Medium monstrocity, saying Rellek, I'll distract this one if you can take the big one alone until I can kill this one, and beginning to pummel on the medium sized creature as much as he can to kill it.

[sblock=OOC]
Beginning of turn, take 5 ongoing damage = 4 hp
Minor Action: Inspiring Word on myself: Surge + 1d6 = 8+6 (I cheered to myself alone in this room!) = 14 hp = 18 hp

Move Action: shift NE to draw Medium's attention towards me

Standard Action: Wolf Pack Tactics (noone adjacent to get the full effect, but has damage!)  +6 vs AC, 1d10+3 damage if hit 

If Medium sized creature does NOT go down from SA, I will use an action point to WPT again, to try as hard as possible to take him down before the end of my turn (and not take the 2 damage from aura).  If medium sized creature DOES go down after first attack (which I doubt), I will use action point to take second wind, healing 8 HP)

At end of my turn (aside from taking 2 aura damage if Medium is still standing), I make 2 save attempts: 
vs. ongoing damage: 6 (damn)
vs. slow: 15 (yay, but not the one I was hoping to save against [NT, if you wish to roll these, feel free][/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*save ends both*

[sblock=Todarr]
'save ends both' means one roll stops both conditions.
Since your rolls averaged over ten, I will consider that a pass.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Todarr strikes twice*

_Todarr pummels the creature furiously, landing two solid blows, and the creature hisses in pain.

The largest creature stumbles towards Rellek, the source of the arrow that is now sticking out of its face. Its claws rake at Rellek and catch nothing but air.

_[sblock=Results]

First attack - 1d20+6 = 18, hit, 1d10+3 = 7 damage
Second attack - 1d20+6 = 22, hit, 1d10+3 = 11 damage
Target is bloodied.

Todarr takes two aura damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 5, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> [sblock=Todarr]
> 'save ends both' means one roll stops both conditions.
> Since your rolls averaged over ten, I will consider that a pass.
> [/sblock]




That's not how I ever read it, but far be it for me to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*Rellek, Karis - you're up*

[sblock=status]
Rellek    (37/37) <---------------- NEXT TO ACT     
Karis (9/29, bloodied)
Moreen (11/40, bloodied) 
Small creatures (4 1-hp minions)
Medium NW (Rellek's current quarry)
Medium E (bloodied)
Joshua (30/30)
Todarr (16/29)
Large creature
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 5, 2008)

*It depends*

[sblock=OOC]
Since both effects are coming from the poison spikes, you make one save (see PHB page 279). There are monsters that can cause separate effects, however.

Cheers,
nerdytenor
[/sblock]



PennStud77 said:


> That's not how I ever read it, but far be it for me to look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 6, 2008)

Both effects coming from one thing....... yessssss.  I see your point perfectly


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 6, 2008)

Rellek readied himself as the lumbering arachnid stumbled forward.  First he shouted in his native tongue the words that still sing in the blood of his people, a challenge of defiance and fortitude.  Then he let loose with his breath weapon - crackling lightening arched around him before launching his attack on his enemy with both his battleaxes singing their song of defiance at his enemy.  

[sblock]

Since he is adjacent I will convert my move action to a minor action and mark him as this rounds hunters quarry, then I will use my other minor to use my breath weapon then use my standard to attack with Twin strike. 

So breath weapon is v ref roll = 15+3 = 18 , Damage 2+3 = 5

Then twin strike magical thunder axe followed by regular axe

As a free action I can use my magical weapon's daily power which is as a free action on a hit deal extra d8 damage and push back 1 square.

rolled 18 + 9 = 27, damage 6 + 4 (hunters quarry) +1 Magical Enhancement + thunder damage 8 = 19,

Off hand axe (i rolled 2 + 8) =10 to hit?  (unlikely to hit but if it does 8 damage)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 6, 2008)

Karis, invigorated by Moreen's actions, steps in behind the spider she attacked and buries her blade in its chitinous carapace, though the monster seems less hurt than she would have hoped.  

[sblock=ooc]
I didn't see if Moreen's _Paladin's judgement_ hit or not.  I rolled this action already so I guess I'll keep it, but a big damage hit from Moreen might have changed my mind.  

Healing surge from Moreen's actions: +7 hp.  6 surges remaining today.  
Minor: shift NE
Standard:  Torturous strike against the medium spider, with CA and sneak attack. 1d20+11=29; 2d6+8+2d6+2=17.  I need some new d6s.  
Move:  Can't think of anything useful to do here.  Any move will draw multiple OAs
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Combined narrative - the tide turns*

_Rellek readied himself as the lumbering arachnid stumbled forward. First he shouted in his native tongue the words that still sing in the blood of his people, a challenge of defiance and fortitude. Then he let loose with his breath weapon - crackling lightening arched around him before launching his attack on his enemy with both his battleaxes singing their song of defiance at his enemy, one missing, and one cutting free an arm(or is that a leg?)

Karis, invigorated by Moreen's actions, steps in behind the spider she attacked and buries her blade in its chitinous carapace, though the monster seems less hurt than she would have hoped. 

Moreen grits her teeth. Her determination to overcome these monstrous spiders only grows with each bite that sinks into her. The golden runes on her armor start glowing a soft blue as she renews her vigor.

Seeing Karis bleeding from a few wounds, she calls upon Erathis to aid his warrior and her allies as her sword comes down in an overhead swing upon the biggest overgrown arachnid. The arachnid crumbles to the ground, a greyish-black muck spraying all over Moreen's armor.

The small spiders near Karis and Moreen flail around wildly, perhaps out of grief for their fallen comrade(mother?/leader?/mate?), or perhaps out of pure hunger. One manages to hit Karis, all the others miss clumsily.

The spider next to Todarr, clearly weakened from his last blow, makes another swipe at Todarr's face, just barely missing his nose._ 

[sblock=Results]

Rellek - breath weapon hit, 5 damage
One axe hit, 19 damage.
Lose 2 hp from aura.

Karis - hit, 17 damage. Target is bloodied.
Gain 7 hp. Lose 2 from aura = net +5 hp

Moreen - 
Paladin's judgement, 1d12+6 = 18, hit, 3d8+2=17 damage
Creature is DEAD.
Gain 10 hp from surge, lose 2 fom aura = net +8 hp

Karis hit by one minion, four damage. Those minions have been rolling up a storm, folks.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Status - Joshua and Todarr, your turns*

Only map change is that the medium creature to the west of Moreen is dead.

[sblock=Status]

 Rellek    (35/37) 
 Karis (10/29, bloodied)
 Moreen (19/40, bloodied) 
 Small creatures (4 1-hp minions)
 Medium E (bloodied)
 Joshua (30/30) <---------------- NEXT TO ACT     
 Todarr (16/29)
 Large creature(bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 6, 2008)

[sblock= OOC] 
Nerdy tenor just wanted to check something with you if I may.  

I hit the large spider with my Thunder Battle axe using its daily power. Since I hit it should have been pushed back one square away from me, therefore I shouldn't have incurred the -2 hp?  Unless I'm missing something.  In which case forgive me, I just didn't see that included in your narrative above, so I thought I'd just check.  

thx Ab

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

*arbanax is right*

yep, my bad 

spider is pushed, you do not lose hp


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 6, 2008)

Thx

Ab


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 6, 2008)

*since Joshua's moves shouldn't effect Todarr's...*

minor: Excellent hit, Moreen [OOC: Inspiring Word, healing Moreen surge + 4 = 14 HP]

move: shift one square to the SE

free:  Rellek, favor his right side [OOC: my way of having Rellek move around to attack Large creature from square to its S so that when I finish the Medium guy, we can set up a flanking situation with me from the N]

standard: Wolf Pack Tactics +6 vs AC: rolled 10 + 6 = 16 vs AC (iffy).  5 + 3 = 8 damage if hit.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Allowing out of order here since unlikely to matter
[/sblock]

_Todarr swings at the beast, but it ducks out of the way at the last possible instant._


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Joshua is next*

[sblock=Status]

 Rellek    (37/37) (fixed - no aura damage due to push)
 Karis (10/29, bloodied)
 Moreen (33/40) 
 Small creatures (4 1-hp minions)
 Medium E (bloodied)
 Todarr (14/29, bloodied) (took two aura damage last turn)
 Joshua (30/30) <---------------- NEXT TO ACT     
 Large creature(bloodied, Rellek's quarry)

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Updated Map, Joshua's turn*


----------



## covaithe (Aug 6, 2008)

ooc:  didn't the two S's south of Karis move up to attack her?  (If you forgot to have them attack, just ignore this.  )


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 6, 2008)

*Map update update*

Argh! you are quite right. So map above is correct except the two creatures south of karis are both one square north.

Doh. Thanks. 



covaithe said:


> ooc:  didn't the two S's south of Karis move up to attack her?  (If you forgot to have them attack, just ignore this.  )


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 6, 2008)

*On Moreen's turn*

After pulling the sword out of the huge spider, Moreen quickly moves towards Karis. She touches the rogue's shoulder with a short prayer, then jabs at another spider with the tip of her sword, seeking to draw their attention.

[sblock=actions]move action - shift 1 square west, next to Karis and three spiders.
minor action - Lay On Hands on Karis (with +3 hp healed, from Healing Hands feat)
standard action - Piercing Smite on a small spider next to Karis[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOCSorry folks. A brief illness took me out of action for a couple of days.[/sblock]

Joshua takes in the situation quickly and realises that there are more of the beasties out of sight attacking Moreen and Karis. He moves smartly north-west to a spot north of the large tree (2 squares NW then 2 squares w).

Finding himself next to a row of three of the small creatures he unleashes a whip-crack of sonic power up from the ground over a large area.

[sblock=OOC 4x4 block immediately west and south of his position(Thunderwave: Int (+6) vs Ref - damage 1d6+5 - to all three spiders.[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Ooc*

[sblock=OOC, Digger]Digger, if you move 2 diagonal and 2 over, that would put you right next to the first Small guy, and they are back to back to back; so you don't really have to use your daily power of the staff to do the 4x4 to hit all three....... unless I'm greatly mistaken.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oops!  My mistake.  Joshua wasn't using the staff - hence no mention of it in his blurb - but I read the Staff bit instead of the non-staff bit.  It should be 3x3 Close Blast which should get all three of the little buggers with the rest of the blast off to the south and missing Karis and Moreen.  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Thinning the ranks*

_Joshua's blast shatters two of the spiders as if they were made of glass.

_[sblock=results]
Going from closest to farthest - 16+6 = hit, 19+6 = hit, 6+6 = miss
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Mr. Jumbo spider strikes again*

_The largest of the creatures crawls forward, and strikes at Rellek with multiple vicious swings of its claws, but Rellek dodges them all easily._


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Rellek, Karis and Moreen - your turns*

[sblock=Status]

 Rellek    (37/37)  <---------------- NEXT TO ACT     
 Karis (10/29, bloodied)
 Moreen (33/40) 
 Small creatures (2 1-hp minions)
 Medium E (bloodied)
 Todarr (14/29, bloodied) (took two aura damage last turn)
 Joshua (30/30)
 Large creature(bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]



[sblock=Moreen]
There are only two spiders near you and Karis - one to K's SW, and one north of you. Feel free to change your action if you choose.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 7, 2008)

Rellek's steely blue eyes narrowed as the large brutish creature scurried forward.  Breathing deeply he let loose with his breath weapon at the feet of the creature, before hammering blows from his twin battleaxes around its carapace.  

[sblock=crunch]

Breath weapon at the creature roll - 15+4= 19 v REF, Dmg=6 lightening.  

Twin strike  roll 1st - 18 +9= 27, Dmg =  10 (+ hunters quarry 1 Dmg Arg!), second axe roll - 9+8= 17, Dmg =2

Then I am going to usse my move action to shift back one so that I don't get aura damage.  

Secondly; in the event that he does hit me, I will use my Utility encounter power Yield ground - the trigger is being damaged by an enemy attack, see pg 106 PHB]

[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 7, 2008)

"Great work!" Moreen shouts as she sees the spiders get obliterated. She turns to the last one next to her in a low horizontal slash, then sidesteps to Karis. She touches the rogue's shoulder while uttering a brief prayer of renewal before turning her attention back to the battle.

[sblock=changed action]Standard action - Bolstering Strike on the spider adjacent to Moreen

Question: can a minor action be performed in the middle of a move action? I don't think so, but if it can, and the small spider dies, then Moreen moves 1 square west to lay on hands Karis, then the rest of her move towards the large spider. Otherwise, Moreen shifts to Karis and lays on hands[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 7, 2008)

Karis pauses to wait for Moreen's healing again.  _(ooc:  I can still delay, right?  Don't have my books with me...)_  Then...

[sblock=if Moreen killed the minion north of her]Karis steps away from the last remaining small monster and runs to aid Todarr against the last remaining beast.  

[sblock=ooc]
minor: shift NE (Elves ignore difficult terrain when shifting)
move: move to the square two W of Todarr 
standard: attack with piercing strike (targets reflex instead of AC):  1d20+11=13, 1d6+6+2d6+2=18  Includes CA and sneak attack. 
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=if Moreen misses]Karis tries feebly to dispatch the last small critter.

[sblock=ooc]
minor: shift NE (Elves ignore difficult terrain when shifting)
standard: attack with piercing strike (targets reflex instead of AC) 1d20+9=11, 1d6+6=8  (same attack roll as above)
move: If, somehow, that attack hits, move to three squares W of Todarr.  If it misses, convert to minor and shift NW to avoid aura
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

ooc:  in any case, +10 hp from Moreen's healing.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=Arbanax]
Your breath weapon is an encounter power, and you already used it this encounter.  Let me know if there's anything else you want to do with your minor action (I can't think of anything)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=Karis]
Unfortunately, you can't shift as a minor action - that takes a move action. (Unless you're a kobald ). I'll assume you want to bolt for Todarr anyway and risk the opportunity attack (spoiler - the small creatures do 4 damage on hit always)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 7, 2008)

ooc:  Doh!  Ah well, I'm sure it won't be the last embarrassing mistake I make in 4e.  Or 3.5e, for that matter.  Yes, Karis will risk the OA if those conditions apply.


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 7, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> [sblock=Arbanax]
> Your breath weapon is an encounter power, and you already used it this encounter.  Let me know if there's anything else you want to do with your minor action (I can't think of anything)
> [/sblock]




OOC = Doh! Didn't realise.  Ok no nothing else thx.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=Another question for Arbanax]
How are you coming up with +9 and +8 for your attack rolls?
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Another one bites the dust*

[sblock=OOC]
I'll resolve actions for Moreen and Karis while we figure out Rellek's attack rolls.
[/sblock]

_"Great work!" Moreen shouts as she sees the spiders get obliterated. She turns to the last one next to her in a low horizontal slash, slicing it in half, then sidesteps to Karis. She touches the rogue's shoulder while uttering a brief prayer of renewal before turning her attention back to the battle._
_
        Karis steps away from the last remaining small monster and runs to aid Todarr against the last remaining beast.  The last of the small spiders cuts a deep gash in her thigh as she runs.

_[sblock=Results]
Moreen attack 10+7 = 17 vs ac = another dead creature.
Moreen gains 2 tmp hp

Karis gains 7 hp from Lay on Hands.
Karis is hit for 4 damage (freaking minions!)
Karis takes 2 aura damage
Karis misses with her attack
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Status while we figure out Arabanax's attack bonus*

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (33/40, 2 tmp hp) 
 Karis (11/29, bloodied)
Rellek    (37/37)  <---------------- on temporary hold
 Small creature
 Medium E (bloodied)
 Todarr (14/29, bloodied) 
 Joshua (30/30)
 Large creature(bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arbanax attack bonus - did I miss something?]
I still come up with +2 for str, +1 for level, and +2 proficiency which gives +5 in off hand, and +6 in main hand (magic weapon). Does this look correct to anyone else?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Your numbers look right to me, NT.  I can come up with a plausible-seeming set of mistakes that could lead to +9/+8, but I think +6/+5 is right.

[sblock=possible mistakes]
On Rellek's char sheet, the ability modifiers are one too high across the board.  15 str ==> +2 mod, not +3.  
Prime shot:  in the PHB it's limited to ranged attacks, but that restriction isn't mentioned in the char sheet
Dragonborn +1 when bloodied, if he was interpreting it as +1 when your enemy is bloodied...
That's just a guess, since that's the only way I can come up with the other +3. [/sblock]

In other news, shouldn't Karis get +10 hp instead of +7 from Moreen's Lay on Hands, due to Moreen's Healing Hands feat?  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Thanks*

[sblock=OOC]
I'll keep my +6, +5 then. Thanks for the double-check.
I think he added in his 1/2 level on his character sheet, so that part makes sense.

Also, forgot the feat. Thanks!
[/sblock]




covaithe said:


> [sblock=ooc]Your numbers look right to me, NT.  I can come up with a plausible-seeming set of mistakes that could lead to +9/+8, but I think +6/+5 is right.
> 
> [sblock=possible mistakes]
> 
> ...


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Rellek pounds away - combined narrative*

_Rellek's steely blue eyes narrowed as the large brutish creature scurried forward, walking into two hammering blows from his twin battleaxes. Rellek backs off slightly, avoiding additional bites and scratches.

In the other corner, the last of the small spiders left standing, clearly oblivious to its hopeless situation, crawls chittering up to Moreen, and attacks. Once again, the tenacious bugger manages to find a chink in her armor. Moreen shrugs off the brunt of the attack.

Todarr's spider bites and claws away, but can't seem to connect. 
_ *
*[sblock=Results]
Rellek hits with main hand for 10 damage,  misses with off hand

Moreen takes 4 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Todarr and Joshua are up*

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (31/40) 
 Karis (14/29, bloodied) (fixed to account for Moreen's feat)
Rellek    (37/37)
 Small creature (SW of Moreen)
 Medium E (bloodied)
 Todarr (14/29, bloodied) <----- NEXT TO ACT 
 Joshua (30/30)
 Large creature(bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 7, 2008)

+9 is with magical Battle axe +8 normal (so normally its +3 str, +2 Prof, +1 level Opps...I've got it wrong haven't I?  

Somwhere along the line I added prof twice, I just rechecked my figures I've added +2 prof twice somehow; so it should be +7 (+3 Str, +2 Prof, +1 ME, +1 Level) with my Thuder Battleaxe and +6 BAB otherwise for melee.  And ranged is correct.  

I know you don't know me mate, but I hope you believe me when I say I really didn't realise.  I'll take whatever sancitions you deem appropriate if I've unwhittingly messed things up.  I'm glad you noticed.  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Rollin...*



Arbanax said:


> +9 is with magical Battle axe +8 normal (so normally its +3 str, +2 Prof, +1 level Opps...I've got it wrong haven't I?
> 
> Somwhere along the line I added prof twice, I just rechecked my figures I've added +2 prof twice somehow; so it should be +7 (+3 Str, +2 Prof, +1 ME, +1 Level) with my Thuder Battleaxe and +6 BAB otherwise for melee.  And ranged is correct.




Close - but your 15 str gives you +2, not +3. So it's +6 and +5. Make sense?




			
				Arbanax said:
			
		

> I know you don't know me mate, but I hope you believe me when I say I really didn't realise.  I'll take whatever sancitions you deem appropriate if I've unwhittingly messed things up.  I'm glad you noticed.
> Ab




I'm not That Kind of DM.  I'm sure it was an honest mistake. Besides, if you really wanted to cheat, you could just make up your rolls anyway. 4e is a new system - we're all still learning. 

Cheers,
nerdytenor


----------



## The Digger (Aug 7, 2008)

Seeing Karis run past him, and seeing Moreen destroy the last of the minions Joshua spins on his heel to look at the rest of the battle.  Realising that it is the two worst damaged of the party that are facing up to the monstrous spider Joshua unleashes a bolt of force at the creature.
[sblock=Magic Missile] Ranged 20:  +6 vs Ref:  Damage 2d4+5 (Int + Staff) [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 7, 2008)

Yup I've just gone over my stuff - and some how between the excel sheet and the doc I threw up I made some changes.  For some reason I thought it the ability bonus went up on the odds not the evens so I guess I was writing 14= +2,15=+3, anyway I've edited my sheet so my BAB and stuff will be accurate.  

Thx for being so understanding.  At least the mistakes are there and can be seen and altered.  

Cheeres 

Ab


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Todarr's actions*

If I am visualizing correctly, then Karis should be in a flanking position on the other side of the Medium creature (if not, I KNOW Karis is adjacent to the creature, and I sill spend a move action shifting into a flanking position)

Standard: Hammer and Anvil: +6 vs. Reflex ==>  18 + 6 +2 (flank) = 26 (I'm sure this should hit) for 9 + 3 = 12 damage, causing Karis to make a basic melee attack (+3 damage!!) as a free action as a followup. (I'm leaving this for Karis to roll, since it's her attack, but since it is in my turn, let me know if you would like me to do it for simplicity in the future)

No move
No minor


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock=PennStud]
Yes, for expediency's sake you can roll attacks like these yourself. I'll go ahead and roll it to keep things moving.
[/sblock]

_Todarr positions himself deftly, taking up a flanking position against the beast. He strikes, and strikes hard, giving Karis an opportunity to strike as well. She slices expertly, just managing to sever one of the creature's claws. It falls to the ground, lifeless.

Having seen Karis run past himJoshua spins on his heel to look at the rest of the battle. Realising that it is the two worst damaged of the party that are facing up to the monstrous spider Joshua unleashes a bolt of force at the creature, but the bolt disintegrates before it reaches its mark.
_
_The large spider finally manages to land a blow against Rellek, piercing his armor and cutting him deeply.

_[sblock=Results]
Todarr hits for 12 damage.
Karis makes a melee basic attack - 17+whatever = hit. 1d6+whatever = dead. 

Joshua  1d20+6 = 8  miss

Large creature hits Rellek for 10 damage.

Oh, and there's still one minion left near Moreen 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Everyone - give me actions*

[sblock=OOC]
Since we've only got two baddies left, feel free to post your actions out of order and I'll weave it together.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (31/40) <----- NEXT TO ACT 
 Karis (14/29, bloodied) 
Rellek    (27/37)
 Small creature (SW of Moreen)
 Todarr (14/29, bloodied) 
 Joshua (30/30)
 Large creature(bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 7, 2008)

Karis will try to circle behind the last guy (move into a flanking position if possible to gain combat advantage) and attack with piercing strike, +9 vs. reflex (+11 if she's able to get CA).  Damage is 1d6+6, or 3d6+8 with CA.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*The battle is ended*

_Karis slips around behind the large creature, and stabs it brutally, sending guts and blood flying. It lets out a piercing hiss, and collapses to the ground.

With but one creature remaining, Moreen stomps on it with her foot, crushing its skull and ending its life.


_[sblock=results]
Karis rolls 18+11 = hit, 3d6+8 = 23 damage. Dead. 
Rolled a bolstering strike for moreen on the last critter. 16+6 = dead.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 7, 2008)

A gasp from Moreen makes Joshua suddenly realise his mistake, one of the small critturs remains!

"Sorry, Moreen." He turns back towards Moreen and calls apologetically. Then, in an attempt to rectify his error, he starts to conjure another missile stopping abruptly when Moreen tramples the small beast underfoot.  He turns to aid the others just in time to see Karis impale the largest creature sending his ichor spraying over a large area.

"Well I guess that's that."  He says whimsically, to no one in particular.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*The party rests*

_The party gradually realizes that there are no more creatures left standing, and looks around. Piles of severed claws decorate the forest floor, with dots of greyish blood staining all in the party save Joshua. There are several holes around the large tree, presumably burrows for the creatures. Two of the holes have bones just barely visible inside - perhaps these are the remains of adventurers past.

_[sblock=OOC]
OK, pressure's off.
You may take a short rest, spend as many healing surges as you like (let me know), and do whatever adventurly things you had in mind.

If you spend a healing surge, you may use Todarr's inspiration and add an additional 1d6 of healing per surge (you do the roll).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 7, 2008)

*Oops*

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry digger, thought I'd just end it since there was only one minion, but I just missed your post. Your magic missile hits, and kills the creature. Again. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 7, 2008)

OOC=
Rellek spends 1 healing surge (7 left) restoring him to full hit points.    

Good fight! Rellek commented to no one in particular.  After resting he got up to survey the battle field, checking the remains of those who'd previously fallen as well as exmaining the creatures, to learn what he may from them for future reference.


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Ooc*

Todarr spends 1 Surge, using Inspiring Word (+4 HP) to heal 11 HP, bringing him to 25/29, and will stay there, with 6/8 surges left.

After a short rest, Todarr will tend to anyone who wishes (Heal +5) before suggesting we leave the corpse-ridden area.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 8, 2008)

While the others look to their wounds Joshua also rests but being unwounded has a little more time to examine the remains of the dead adventurers for anything interesting or valuable or indeed magical.

As he searches a thought comes to him and he asks, of no one in particular "It seemed to me that these creatures possessed some kind of poisonous attack.  Does anyone know anything about such things?  Might it be possible to recover some of it for our own use?


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 8, 2008)

"Think nothing of it Joshua," Moreen replies, scraping the heel of her boot off on a nearby rock.

Later:

The paladin finds a soft spot on the ground. She sits down with her head and arms resting on her knees to catch her breath. Her wounds vanish one by one, leaving no scars, but plenty of caked blood and spider guts all over her.

[sblock=ooc]Moreen spends one healing surge to get to full health again.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*The creatures revealed*

[sblock=OOC]
I ran nature checks on everyone's behalf.

Rellek identifies the creatures as Kruthik, chitinous reptilian hunters that form hives undergound. They hunt methodically, and carry treasure from their kills to their nesting warrens.

They undergo several changes during their life, from hatchlings to young to adults, and on to even bigger versions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 8, 2008)

> Rellek identifies the creatures as Kruthik, chitinous reptilian hunters that form hives undergound. They hunt methodically, and carry treasure from their kills to their nesting warrens.




Rellek, pulls a face at the obvious question, hanging in the air between the party of actually entering the hive to access any treasure.  Looking around he located his bearings, 

Shall we resume our journey?

[ooc assuming we do move out for the purposes of marching order, I'll suggest I take the front and will have my bow in one hand ready for any action.]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 8, 2008)

Karis slumps against a tree for a moment, recovering, then methodically cleans her shortsword on dead leaves and moss.  

[sblock=ooc]Karis uses one healing surge, with 3 extra from inspiring word, bringing her to 24/29.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*The party finds something*

_While searching the remains of what you presume to be dead adventurers,  Joshua discovers a small, silvery amulet hanging from the collarbone of a skeleton. He immediately identifies it as an Amulet of Protection, although apparently it didn't serve its previous wearer particularly well. Encouraged, the party continues searching for anything else of value, but finds nothing, save a few rusted swords and broken arrows.

_[sblock=Amulet]
Amulet of Protection +1 - wearer receives +1 fort, +1 ref, and +1 will
[/sblock]


[sblock=Actions?]
Shall the party continue on? Or would you like to hang out here for a while?
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 8, 2008)

I say we do a cursory search (spend a few minutes) looking for the underground hive.  Assuming, of course, that they attacked in full force, if we find it, we might find the treasure unguarded.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 8, 2008)

ooc:  agreed


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*The party searches further*

_The party searches through the burrows of the Kruthik, but doesn't find anything resembling a hive center, only short tunnels connected to other short tunnels. It appears that whatever there was of a hive here has either moved on or died by the party's hand. Apart from the amulet, you can find nothing of value.

As you emerge from the tunnels, you can see an alien looking splash of color from the north - it takes a moment before you realize it is sunlight poking through the trees. It is hard to tell with so much forest cover, but it appears that you have a few more hours of daylight left.
_


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 8, 2008)

Then we should make haste to our destination


----------



## covaithe (Aug 8, 2008)

"Yeah," Karis grunts.  "Say, did any of you magic-user types want to have a closer look at this ring?" she continues, fishing out the life ring of the supposedly dead warlock.  "Is it any use to us, or should I just hock it at the next tinker's cart I run across?"


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree friend Karis, but with speed, one feels that this is hardly a welcoming place to remain once dusk has set.

Whilst the magic users looked at the ring, Rellek kept an ever watchful eye and ear on the groups surroundings.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 8, 2008)

"Certainly.  Pass it over here and I will examine it whilst  we travel."

Joshua holds the ring near his eye and begine a cursory examination - cursory, because he does not want to break a leg on all the protruding roots and branches which make the ground such difficult going.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*The ring*

_The ring appears as mundane as ever - if there be any magic in it, the ring has chosen not to reveal it._


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*The party heads out*

_Continuing on the path the party was on before the Kruthik attack, the gloom begins to lift a little, promising that the edge of the forest is near. But something is not quite right. While the dead branches and trees of the center of the forest have slowly given way to living grass and bushes, there is something afflicting them.

Clearly, this is the blight that Dardus told you of. It seems to affect all forms of plant life in the forest to varying degrees. It appears as small, black blotches; it's as if someone had dotted the landscape with ink. The blotches vary in size from tiny dots to circles the size of gold pieces. 
_


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 8, 2008)

No that Rellek could see the blight for himself he cast about in his mind for anything that might give them a clue to this blight.  Had he known or heard of such a thing elsewhere?  

ooc Can I make a skill check nature and history for me please?  

Nature is trained and is +8 history isn't and is +4 ( in case you wondering +2 is because of race, the others are level and attribute


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*The party clears the forest*

_After an hour of trekking, you reach the forest's edge. The forest continues along to the east, and about a mile away you can see what must be the road back to Greensfen curving to the southeast. To the north, you see a black-spackled wasteland, fenced off in three large plots, each to the north of the last. The forest forms the westernmost border of the plots.

Each plot is identical in size and shape, and each has a large building near the side of the road. You realize these are, in fact, farms, although there is nothing growing here that you can see. The blight has covered all - only a few trellises and scarecrows remain to indicate that anything ever grew here.

At the end of the northernmost farm, the forest begins again.
_


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 8, 2008)

*Rellek inspects the blight*

_Rellek stoops down to get a closer look at the blackish muck that is the blight. It resembles no disease he has seen before - it doesn't appear to be growing, exactly. It is more as if the life of the plant had been sucked out, and the blackness is what was left behind._


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 8, 2008)

Rellek stands up as they continue through the forest.

It would appear that the blight that is left, is the after effects of something that is draining the life from the green.  Might reason, therefore suggest that if life is being draw away, it has to being going somewhere?


----------



## covaithe (Aug 8, 2008)

Karis, strangely moved by the sight of the blighted land, moves to look around the buildings to see if anyone -- or anything -- lives.  Or moves despite not living.  

ooc:  that's, what, active perception?  +8 if so


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 9, 2008)

_Karis searches the ground for clues, and discovers some tracks. Both seem to originate from the forest - one set heads towards the nearest building, and another set heads off to the north._


----------



## The Digger (Aug 9, 2008)

Joshua puts the ring in one of his pouches and then sweeps bits of dead and dying vegetation from his person.

" Karis. The ring doesn't seem to be magical but If you don't mind I'll hang onto it for the time being, I might think of something else later."

He noticed then that Karis was inspecting the ground so he had a look as well.

[sblock=perception] Perception +7: What kind of tracks? Human or something else??? [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 9, 2008)

*tracks*

[sblock=Joshua]
Both sets of tracks appear human, and both sets of tracks look as though someone or something was being dragged along. The tracks to the nearest building appear to be a few days older than the tracks to the other buildings.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 9, 2008)

While the others search for clues, Moreen stands in her stirrups with a hand shading her eyes. She looks over the fields for farmhouses, searching for signs of activity.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 9, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen]
You're pretty sure the buildings near the road are barns, but it's a little far away - maybe a ten minute walk (in armor )
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 9, 2008)

ooc = I take it that we've not got long before its dark?  

The tracks, can Rellek confirm how many separate tracks there are leading into the building and leading away...

After this I will head toward the building in which the tracks lead planning to investigate within, unless anyone else thinks otherwise. 

[Sblock]
On entering the building I'm taking standing precautions, swapping out bow for battle axes, going carefully, looking for clues visually  {skill checks for perception, or anything else that might need to be drawn to the other members of the party} but mainly making sure the place is safe first before taking a more hands on approach for clues. 
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 9, 2008)

Just so everyone knows that I am not forgetting to post, I will aid where I can by looking around as everyone else does, but doing my best to not get in the way of ANYBODY else who wishes to search, since Todarr is not good at it (Perception and Insight both +2), but will follow everyone's lead, keeping an eye out for trouble as others search, and being ready for an ambush.  

However, if something is magical (+6), religious (+6), common to urban environments (streetwise +6), or might have a historical connotation (+8), Todarr will offer whatever knowledge comes to his mind (though some of the others are more knowledgeable about many of these, he will do his best to aid or supplement, if it should occur)


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 9, 2008)

*misc*

[sblock=OOC]
The tracks going towards the building closest to you are a little too old to say much about. The tracks going north have at least three sets of footprints - maybe more.

You've got a couple hours till it starts getting dark, I'd say.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 9, 2008)

*Rellek scounts ahead*

_Rellek scouts ahead towards the first building, keeping his ears and eyes on high alert. _

[sblock=Rellek]
You arrive at what turns out to be a barn. Pressing your ear to the door, you can hear nothing. There are two windows, but they have been boarded up - still, you manage to just peek through a narrow gap - you can't see much, but there's not much there. You can see what looks like a low piece of furniture in the center of the barn, and you can just make out stairs going up to a loft on the right side.

The barn doors are slightly ajar.

Let me know if you'd like to go in or not.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 9, 2008)

Joshua looks at the other three "Should we perhaps keep a little closer to Rellek?  We don't want him falling prey to another ambush like those spider things."


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 9, 2008)

Rellek waits for the others to catch up.  Should we plan our next move carefully? He asked quietly, just above a whisper.  Rellek had learned early on, the advantage of caution in a unfriendly territory. 

I will happily scout here with friend Karis, whilst you keep watch.  What say you friends?


----------



## covaithe (Aug 9, 2008)

Karis grins fiercely.  "Think you can keep up with me this time, iguana boy?"


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 9, 2008)

whisper: I will stay put while others can investigate more surreptitiously


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 9, 2008)

covaithe said:


> Karis grins fiercely.  "Think you can keep up with me this time, iguana boy?"




Are...round 2 then friend Karis.

Rellek whispered with a straight face and a mischievous glint in his eye.  Bowing low he motioned for Karis to go first.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 9, 2008)

Karis chuckles and starts moving in the direction that the tracks lead.  Despite her taunts, she moves slowly and carefully, trying to remain hidden from any potential enemy rather than trying to move quickly.  

ooc:  stealth +10.  Also, we should probably decide before going too much farther who is wearing the amulet of protection we found on the spider-crab-thingies.  Who needs better fort/ref/will defenses?  Karis is 13/17/13.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 9, 2008)

Joshua smiles at the banter but his eyes flicker from side to side, eager not to be surprised again.

"I think the one with the most need should take the amulet. I feel that that one is probably not me."

[sblock=OOC
Joshua is 15/16/15 [/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 9, 2008)

I will also defer

[sblock=Fort/Ref/Will]15/14/15[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 10, 2008)

_Karis and Rellek skulk along the outside of the barn, but don't find anything of interest. As they come around to the front again, the wind blows open the door. They quickly duck out of view from anything inside and peek in. Seeing that noone is inside, they investigate.

_[sblock=You see...]

There is a large block of solid, stone in the center of the barn. On top of it you can see the remains of a roughly human shaped person. He (she?) has several blackish blotches on what flesh remains - much of the body is, erm, missing. :/ There are shackles on the stone, presumably to hold this person in place. 

The base of the stone is most curious. It is perfectly square until the last bottom foot or so, where the stone tapers - it's almost as if the stone is grabbing hold of the earth itself.

There are two staircases to the right and to the left that lead to small lofts. You find nothing of interest up there.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 10, 2008)

When he can hear that there are no shrieks of pain or surprise emanating from the barn Joshua makes to go forward.

"Shall we?" he says to Todarr and Moreen 'Tis probably best if we stay reasonably close."


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 10, 2008)

00C = I'm 14/14/13 - so possible a contender - but you know what's best etc. 

Stealth +7 like Karis, Rellek will seek to move carefully.  If its clear that the place is empty...I'll start looking for clues.  Taking 20 whenever necessary to search thoroughly etc.  

In the event the place is empty, can I also suggest we post a guard?  We don't know if this place is being watched, someone need just be looking out of the windows to keep an eye out...what does everyone else think?


----------



## covaithe (Aug 10, 2008)

After making sure there are no immediately obvious threats, Karis calls to the others remaining outside:  "Come take a look at this!" 

When everyone else arrives, she gestures at the remains.  "Any volunteers to search for a life ring?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 10, 2008)

*No sign of a ring*

[sblock=OOC]
No sign of Mardrick here - there is no ring on the corpse, and you strongly suspect the body has been here longer than Mardrick has gone missing. 
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 10, 2008)

ooc:  So it looks like either Karis or Rellek has the lowest defenses, depending on how you count.  If the first fight is any indication, it looks like Karis will be spending a lot of time toe to toe while Rellek is happy to use ranged attacks.  Unfortunately, I'm too new to 4e to guess which of us is likely to need non-AC defenses more!  I suggest you roll a d20 and if it's 1-10, Karis gets it.  11-20 Rellek gets it.  Ok?


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 10, 2008)

*Now that's odd*

[sblock=Karis]
It is subtle, but you notice that the splotches of blight are largest and closest together at the base of the stone. 

[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that it makes sense that this stone (OOC: "grabbing hold of the earth") seems to be the center of the blight

(EDIT: seems I misread and said this before Karis told us what she saw, so delay my response till she shares)

I will volunteer to keep an eye out, as searching isn't really my thing


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 10, 2008)

*Getting stranger*

[sblock=The stone]
You realize that there is a very, very faint hum emanating from the stone. As you step away from the stone, you can't hear it at all, but as you approach the barn door, you can detect it again. Stepping outside, you realize that another  hum seems to come from one of the other two barns to the north.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 10, 2008)

"This looks like the darkest black magic to me. It is as if the death of this person was somehow a trigger for the blight. I think I should investigat further."

Joshua starts to examine the stone, the body and the patches of blight.

[sblock=OOC] He will use Perception at +6, Arcane at +9, History at +9 and even Religion at +4[/sblock]

Then, looking up, he adds "Does anyone else have any ideas about this?"

[sblock=OOC] Skill Challenge anyone?[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 10, 2008)

OOC let Karis have the ring, I'll be next in line .  

Turning to Joshua, Rellek said, This looks like some dark magic at work friend, Joshua.  It would seem you are best placed to find out more and how we might stop this evil.  

I suggest Karis and I go check out the other buildings.  

OOC = assuming no one objects then I'll follow the same pattern.  Karis can take point if she wants as she has a higher stealth skills than me.    

Then turning to Karis...Rellek gestures toward the exit.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 10, 2008)

"This... altar... surely has something to do with the blight, the way it gets worse close to them." Karis muses.  Experimentally, she picks up a nearby stick and throws it at the rock, not really expecting anything to happen.  She agrees to Rellek's suggestion.  "Let's not get too far apart, though.  I don't want any surprises.  That I didn't make myself, at least."

ooc:  Ok, Karis is wearing the amulet, then.  defenses 14/18/14 now.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 10, 2008)

"May I suggest a division of labour?  If Todarr and I examine this stone thoroughly, Karis and Rellek can then go and look at the other buildings with Moreen acting as intermediary between us.  How does that sound?"

He sounds calm but looks eager to get his hands on the stone.


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Agreed


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 11, 2008)

Moreen does not initially respond to the proposition, but seems intent on studying the stone "altar" as she sees it. She closes her eyes, her lips moving in silent prayer. When she finally speaks, she says "I'd rather stay while we investigate this, my feelings are that there is something very unholy about this. At the risk of sounding arrogant, you may need my help"

[sblock=ooc]Religion +6, Insight +8, heal +8, laughable arcana though... +1[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 11, 2008)

_Joshua touches his hand to the stone...

_[sblock=Joshua]
You touch the stone, and initially feel nothing. Gradually, a sense of unease overtakes you. The rest of the world seems to quiet down. You can feel the stone pulling, tugging at your very being - your life force.

You are disoriented for a moment. You  sense that the stone is connected to other stones. Two are close - very close - in fact, you feel sure they must be in the buildings nearby. The others are far distant. You sense that the closest stone is connected to another person, someone in great pain.

The stone is drawing, sucking at you, and you pull back.
[/sblock]


_... and releases it a moment later._


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 11, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen]

You can tell that the stone is some kind of unholy artifact - it seems to resonate with necrotic power, although you can't tell exactly what it does, or how it works.

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 11, 2008)

Rellek followed Karis to the next barn.  Aware that some evil necrotic power was at work, he pondered to what end the blight served its master's dark purpose.  

Once again as they neared the barn, he withdrew his Battleaxes silently ready for any danger that might come upon them.


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2008)

Sword in hand, Karis listens intently near the next building before cautiously poking her head around the corner for a peek.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 11, 2008)

Joshua looks over to Moreen and Todarr, his face contorted with disgust and not a little pain.  "Can you feel that?  It is as if there is some kind of circuit, some number of these stones tied together in a...web of sorts.  And it feels like there is great pain - someone in great pain, attached to it all, to this stone in particular."

"The question now is, should we just destroy this stone - and any others that we find -   or should we find this person in pain first?  I am wondering whether just destroying the stone will harm the person?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 11, 2008)

[sblock=Karis & Rellek]
As you approach the other barn, the hum becomes noticeably louder. The windows here are bordered up as well, and the barn door is shut. 


You manage to peek under the barn door - you can see that there is a stone in the same place as the other barn, and you can just make out two sets of feet in front of it. As far as you can tell, you have not been detected by whomever is inside.

[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 11, 2008)

Gesturing to Karis, Rellek calls her away to whisper away from the door.

Friend Karis, do you think it would be prudent to call the others?


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2008)

Arbanax said:


> Friend Karis, do you think it would be prudent to call the others?




Karis nods.  She crouches and begins to draw in the dirt:  a square with two dots inside it and two dots outside it.  She points to herself, then traces a line from one of the outside dots to the opposite side of the square.  She then points to Rellek, and draws a line from the other outside dot away into the distance, then claws her fingers and draws four parallel lines approaching the front of the building.  She looks to Rellek, eyebrows raised in question.  

ooc:  Hopefully I'm not being too obscure here.


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 11, 2008)

Nodding to Karis, Rellek moved swiftly but quietly as he could manage back to the others. 

Friends, friend Karis has told me that within the other barn is another stone and up to two people. She has suggested that we approach from the front of the building, whilst she tries to sneak in from behind.  It may be this is our opportunity to stop these stones working.  

What say you friends?

  OOC= hope I got that right Covaithe.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 11, 2008)

*the barns*

[sblock=barn layout]
There is only one way in the barns - through the front. However, the barns are somewhat flimsily constructed ... you may be able to break your way through somewhere else (Make it a DC15 str check)

The lofts are in the two back corners of the barn - they are maybe fifteen feet on a side at the top and 20 feet off the ground - staircase up to each is on the inside edge flush with the back wall.

The stone as just about dead center.

The feet Karis and Rellek saw are just in front of the stone.
 
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 11, 2008)

A low growl came from deep in Joshua's throat.  "Aye, right enough.  We can decide later what to do with the stones - let us first deal with the people."

He wiped his hands down his flanks and took a firm grip of his staff.

"Let's be at it, then."


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2008)

Karis will carry on, looking for a window or a vent or some other way in through the back.  If nothing presents itself, she'll circle all the way around and meet the others in front.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 11, 2008)

[sblock=Karis]

You don't find a window or a vent, but you notice that there is a little bit of space between the barn  and the ground in a couple places in the back. With a little effort, you should be able to shimmy underneath (I'll let you do it as part of a move with a DC15 acrobatics check, otherwise it'll take a full move action to get under and inside)
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Todarr*

...unsheathes his battleaxe and lowers his shield with a low growl, anxious for something productive to do, and follows Rellek to the barn slowly, trying as hard as he can to be quiet (will take a 10-for 13 total- on stealth, which is as hard as he can try without taking forever)


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 11, 2008)

Moreen immediately informs everyone of her insights. She goes with the rest of the group to the next barn. 

When it becomes clear what the group is about to do, Moreen dons her helmet and pulls the faceplate down. Standing before the door, she draws her sword from its scabbard and tightens her grip on her shield.

[sblock=ooc]Ready to rock if there are baddies in there. When we bust in, she'll charge in and tank if the people inside are obviously hostile.[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 11, 2008)

OOC= yes I agree with you Blue Lotus, Moreen and Rellek and Todarr should lead the way with Joshua following...

In any case before we go Rellek readies both battleaxes, before kicking in the door and running in with Todarr and Moreen (assuming everyone is ok with that).


----------



## covaithe (Aug 11, 2008)

[sblock=DM]Karis smiles a predatory little smile and waits next to the gap, listening for the sound of her comrades entering from the front.  _When they come through the door, that's when I'll make my move_, she thinks.  
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Todarr will certainly charge close to the front, but leaving Moreen to take the absolute front.  I will assess the situation (as I'm sure we all will), then after waiting an instant for the mage's distance attack, will charge in and try to flank)

(.... all moot points, if we drop into initiative, skill challenge, or discussion rather than attack)


----------



## The Digger (Aug 12, 2008)

In a whisper Joshua says "When the door opens, if you can give me a second or two I may be able to soften them up before you charge in."


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Open up*

_All of the party save Karis look at each other, and as one swing the barn doors open.

Your eyes are immediately drawn to the stone - it is encased in a purple glow, and there is a man shackled to it, his face a grimace of pain. He has some signs of blight on his arms and face, although you can't see him very well.

Surrounding the stone are three blight-infested zombies. As you enter, they groan and turn to face you.

In each loft, you spy a collection of bones holding a bow, pointing directly at you. They draw their arrows.
_[sblock=Joshua]

_You feel a deep sense of dread as you enter, the very presence of this other stone seems to leech away your very will to live. You are filled with an almost primal desire to remove the man from the stone.

_[sblock=OOC Joshua only]
If you are within 2 squares of the stone, you take -1 to attack rolls and -1 to all defenses.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Battle Map*


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Status and tactical notes*

[sblock=Tactical notes]
Those arrows I drew are steps going up to each loft. Each square takes two moves to go up, one to go down. So six to get up the stairs in total.
The bales of hay are 10 feet tall, and provide superior cover to attacks from the loft. They function like walls at ground level.

The stone provides regular cover only.

The archers have regular cover against any ranged attacks from ground level.

Stepping under the loft gives you total concealment from the archer directly above (and gives them total concealment from you).

I think that covers it - let me know if you have questions
[/sblock]


[sblock=Status]
Joshua (30/30) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (24/29)
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37)
Todarr (25/29)
Zombie SW
Zombie SE
Zombie N
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 12, 2008)

*On Moreen's turn*

After a brief pause for Joshua's spell casting, Moreen strides forward towards the nearest of the walking dead. A brilliant aura of light eminates from the paladin and expands outward quickly to cover most of the center of the barn. Holy runes of warding glow on the ground at the light's edge. The bright light fades, but the runes remain.

[sblock=On Moreen's Turn]move action - move 5 squares directly forward.
standard action - sacred circle (+1 bonus to AC for party members inside burst 3)

If there's still zombies adjacent to her that survive Joshua's spell:
minor action - divine challenge on a zombie adjacent to Moreen

btw, I hope you guys don't mind me posting out of turn, I just don't want to hold up the show because when I typically post seems to be at very different times than most of the group. I'm still new to pbp and I don't know if there's some sort of posting order ettiquete.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 12, 2008)

Hearing the doors move, Karis squirms under the barn wall and comes up, sword in hand.  Quickly assessing the situation, she darts towards the rearmost zombie and buries her blade in its back, yanking out a putrid lump of rotting flesh with her sword.  

[sblock=ooc]
re posting actions out of order:  It's pretty common in PbP games, to keep the speed up.  Some people dislike it, since it can get pretty confusing if people have to change their actions if the conditions change by the time it gets to be their turn, but, well, you can't please everyone.  It would be nice if we could all be online all the time, ready to post actions in order as soon as our turn came up, but realistically, I think posting out of order is a better compromise than just being slow.  Of course, it's nerdytenor's decision, not mine, so do what he says.  

Karis's actions:
Move:  crawl under the wall and move behind the nearest zombie.  Acrobatics check 1d20+10=15  I hope I've understood your ruling for crawling under the wall, NT.
Standard:  attack with riposte strike, including CA from  and sneak attack:  1d20+11=27; 3d6+8=21.  The riposte, if the zombie survives and attacks Karis, is a natural 20, for max of 1d6+4=10 damage, plus an additional 1d6=2 damage from the magic weapon.  The riposte is an immediate interrupt triggered by the zombie attacking, so I'm pretty sure it gets resolved before the zombie's attack.
Minor:  Look cool while doing it.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*out of order is fine*

[sblock=OOC]
I've got no problem with playing out of sequence - if it gets out of hand, we can always reassess.

[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 12, 2008)

Gulping down a whimper of fear Joshua still manages to react quickly. His tactical sense tells him to go for the archers but the pain of the bound man forces a change of plan. "Fire, that's what we need here." 

Thrusting out a hand he whispers the incantatio fuego and a ball of flame erupts immediately in front of the right hand zombie.

[sblock=OOC]Scorchng burst: Close burst 1 within 10: +6 vs Ref; Damage = 1d6+4 [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Zombie flames*

_Flame engulfs two of the zombies, and pieces of their diseased flesh fall to the ground like poisonous raindrops.

Both archers retaliate against Joshua. The first misses, hitting the barn wall. The second steps to the east to get a better shot, and pushes an arrow deep into Joshua's shoulder.

_[sblock=Results]
Joshua
1d20+6 = 10 = hit (yes, you hit with a 10 - zombie reflexes are not so hot)
1d20+6 = 19 = hit
Damage = 1d6+4 = 10 damage to each zombie. Nice.
One archer hits you for 7 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Karis and Moreen join the fray*

_Hearing the doors move, Karis squirms under the barn wall and comes up, sword in hand. Quickly assessing the situation, she darts towards the rearmost zombie and buries her blade in its back, yanking out a putrid lump of rotting flesh with her sword. The zombie lurches.

Moreen strides forward towards the nearest of the walking dead. A brilliant aura of light eminates from the paladin and expands outward quickly to cover most of the center of the barn. Holy runes of warding glow on the ground at the light's edge. The bright light fades, but the runes remain._

[sblock=Results]
Karis hits for 21 damage.

Moreen steps forward due south of the southwestern zombie, and creates a +1 AC zone for all within 3. It is now divine challenged.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Rellek and Todarr - your turns*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (23/30)
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (24/29)
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37)  <----- NEXT TO ACT
Todarr (25/29)
Zombie SW (challenged)
Zombie SE
Zombie N (bloodied)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 12, 2008)

Wishing he had the advantage of surprise, as they had hoped, nonetheless Rellek moved forward with his friends.  As Moreen's glow subsided and Joahua's flames flickered out, Rellek moved to strike.  

[sblock=crunch]

OK just got to say first - incantatio fuego love it digger.  

ok so Rellek's move action take him to the infront of the two zombies by the stone. And I'll use twin strike.  Either two attacks against one zombie, but if it falls the second attack against the second zombie...if such a choice is allowed.  If not one attack on each.  I will make the first zombie my hunters quarry with my minor action that remains. 

Main hand attack...13+6=19 to hit, damage = 5 damage (this included hunters quarry) 
off hand attack 13+5=18 to hit, damage 3+3 = 6

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Rellek strikes twice*

_Rellek's axes hack away, sending blackish zombie muck flying in all directions.

_[sblock=Results]
Rellek - both attacks hit
And yes, you need to declare both attacks first, so that's 5 damage to your quarry and six to the other.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 12, 2008)

*Todarr is up*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (23/30)
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (24/29)
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37) 
Todarr (25/29) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Zombie SW (challenged)
Zombie SE (hunter's quarry)
Zombie N (bloodied)
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I read this morning before anyone went and waited for my turn, now that it is after work and you guys are waiting on me...... I will just go ahead and post earlier, out of turn, next time, within reason[/sblock]

Todarr charges (flavor text, not effect) forward, veering to the left and straight forward (ending up 1 block SW of SW Zombie) and strikes with his battleaxe

[sblock=Hammer and Anvil]+6 vs Reflex=7+6=13, for 1d10+3=8+3=11 damage.  If hit (based on previous posts, I'm pretty sure it does), forces Moreen to make basic melee attack against same target with +3 damage: 13+3=16 (fingers crossed), for 1d8+5=3+5=8 damage.[/sblock]

minor: growling at zombie


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Cause it's the Thrilla'!!*

_Todarr charges forward, bashing in the head of the brainless (visibly so, I'm afraid) zombie, giving Moreen a chance to strike as well, which she does, and hard. The zombie reels from the combined blows. Regaining a semblance of balance, it swings clumsily at Moreen, hitting its own backside with a nauseating thump. The zombie next to it claws at Rellek, and leaves deep gashes in his face.

At the other end of the room, the third zombie stupidly swings at Karis, who immediately strikes back, hitting it in the center of its chest cavity; it falls to the ground in several pieces.

_[sblock=Results]
Todarr - hit the zombie
Moreen - hit the zombie
Zombie is bloodied.

Rellek took 9 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Joshua is next*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (23/30) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (24/29)
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (28/37) 
Todarr (25/29)
Zombie SW (bloodied, challenged)
Zombie SE (hunter's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 13, 2008)

Joshua winced at the pain of the arrow biting at his flesh then quickly surveyed the situation. It looked as if the others had the zombies well in hand now but the skeletal archers were still a problem.

He moved swiftly towards the left hand hay bale in an effort to get out of line of sight of the left hand archer

[sblock=OOC]move 6 squares to end up immediately SE of the hay.[/sblock]
From there he aimed his staff at the partly concealed right hand archer and let loose a bolt of force.

[sblock=Magic Missile]Ranged 20: +6 vs Ref: 2d4+5 damage[/sblock]
[sblock=Oops!]I forgot my staff defense. I will try to remember next time if I am hit[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 13, 2008)

Since I get up and go to work tomorrow, I'll post out of turn:

[sblock=If SW zombie is alive on my turnWolf Pack Tactics (no shifting, unless someone wants to shift 1 square as a free action, they can post as such), 13+6=19 to hit AC, 4+3=7 damage if hit.[/sblock]

[sblock=If SW zombie is dead by my turn but 3rd zombie still aliveshift, then repeat attack above[/sblock]

[sblock=If both zombies dead by my turn double movement to get to the loft on the right and climb the stairs/ladder[/sblock]

since I go last in the group, feel free to tweak this as you see fit, just trying to keep things moving, as I won't be able to check the boards until late afternoon/early evening tomorrow


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 13, 2008)

Seeing Rellek take a nasty wound from the zombies, Moreen reaches over and touches his shoulder with some extended fingers while still gripping her sword, letting healing energy wash over him. From there, her hand brings her weapon in a diagonal cut aimed at the zombie's chest.

[sblock=Actions]Minor action - Lay on hands on Rellek.
Standard Action - piercing smite on the bloodied zombie in front of her[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Arrows from above*

_Joshua's bolt of force strikes the skeleton from across the room, leaving black burn marks over half of its bones. The skeleton retorts with an arrow, which strikes Joshua, leaving him bleeding.

The other archer, without a clear line to Joshua, lets loose an arrow at Karis, and hits.

_[sblock=Results]
Joshua magic missile = 1d20+6-2 (cover) = 21 hit, 2d4+5 = 11 damage
Joshua got hit for 10 damage

Karis got hit for 6 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joshua]
If you'd like, you can give me instructions on when you'd like me to invoke your staff power (anything over X damage, first hit, etc. etc.). Otherwise I'll leave it to you after the fact. Same thing for your shield power. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Updated Map*


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Everyone - your turn *

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (13/30, bloodied) 
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (18/29) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (28/37) 
Todarr (25/29)
Zombie SW (bloodied, challenged)
Zombie SE (hunter's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 13, 2008)

OK since we are allowed to post out of order I'll make my move...

I'll attack with twin strike again one attack on each as before...assuming that I've targets, if not like Todarr I'll also double move and head for the right hand loft.

Twin strike:  8+6 =14 to hit: damage 16 (including hunters quarry) 
Off hand hit: 7+5=12 to hit; damage 3


----------



## covaithe (Aug 13, 2008)

Karis snarls in pain, and, taking a look at the archers, decides she cannot reach them and still do damage this round.  She ducks to the right of the stone, coming up behind the easternmost zombie and stabbing it deeply.  "I hope this hay provides some cover," she thinks.  

[sblock=ooc]
move:  to the square NE of the SE zombie.
standard:  piercing strike (targets reflex instead of AC):  Hits AC 1d20+11=23 for 3d6+8=20 damage.
minor:  none
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 13, 2008)

Joshua swipes his staff at the incoming arrow leaving a trail of glittering drops in the air as the power of the Staff activates.

[sblock=OOC]Immediate interrupt: The staff gives me a +3 bonus (Con Mod) to defense against the attack. I presume I should know how close your roll was in hitting me with the arrow. If you would still hit even with that, then I wouldn't bother with the interrupt[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=The Digger]
Unfortunately, looking at the roll, it would have still hit.  So save it
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Brainss.....*

_Karis snarls in pain, and, taking a look at the archers, decides she cannot reach them and still do damage this round. She ducks to the right of the stone, coming up behind the easternmost zombie and stabbing it deeply. "I hope this hay provides some cover," she thinks.  

__Rellek swings his axes in a flurry of destruction, neatly decapitating his quarry, but just misses the other zombie._

_Moreen reaches over and touches Rellek's shoulder with some extended fingers while still gripping her sword, letting healing energy wash over him. From there, her hand brings her weapon in a diagonal cut aimed at the zombie's chest, and cuts it clear in half.

With both zombies dead, Todarr heads for the eastern loft and starts up the stairs.

_[sblock=Results]
Karis hits a zombie. 

Rellek kills a zombie. 
Rellek spends a healing surge and gains an additional 3 hp for 10 total.

Moreen piercing smite = 1d20 = 12 + bonuses = hit 
Damage = no need to roll - your minimum 2[w] + bonus would kill it at this point.

Todarr is on the first square going up to the eastern loft.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

*Joshua's turn*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (13/30, bloodied) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (18/29) 
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37) 
Todarr (25/29)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen]
I just realized you still have a move action left - no way you could know both zombies would be dead after your attack. So feel free to move and I'll edit the last action post.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=Crazy idea... maybe crazy enough to work]Karis and Joshua are both hurting bad. I have one lay on hands left for this encounter. I think the better choice would be Joshua so he can keep up his ranged counter attacks. But it might be better for Moreen to draw the attention of both of the archers. 

That said... how sturdy do those lofts look? Is there a wooden support beam? If it looks like Moreen could conceivably crash headlong into a support beam and bring the sucker tumbling down, she'll use her move action to Run (move +2, -5 to attacks, grant CA) and spend an action point for another action to plow into a support if one's there. If I can get away with doing all that... that should get their attention. 

If it doesn't look like Moreen could do that, then she'll just move towards Joshua so she can heal next round.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Yes, I guess there would have to be support beams - probably four of them, though. I'll let you try and knock one down as a standard action with  Athletics check DC18. No guarantee an archer will fall down, though.

Also, remember Todarr has his inspiring word (heal) power, and nobody has used second wind yet. Karis has superior cover from one archer from the Hay (can't update the map from work easily, sorry), and (currently) regular cover from the other archer. Just something to keep in mind.

Let me know what you want to do.
[/sblock]




BlueLotus said:


> [sblock=Crazy idea... maybe crazy enough to work]Karis and Joshua are both hurting bad. I have one lay on hands left for this encounter. I think the better choice would be Joshua so he can keep up his ranged counter attacks. But it might be better for Moreen to draw the attention of both of the archers.
> 
> That said... how sturdy do those lofts look? Is there a wooden support beam? If it looks like Moreen could conceivably crash headlong into a support beam and bring the sucker tumbling down, she'll use her move action to Run (move +2, -5 to attacks, grant CA) and spend an action point for another action to plow into a support if one's there. If I can get away with doing all that... that should get their attention.
> 
> If it doesn't look like Moreen could do that, then she'll just move towards Joshua so she can heal next round.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 14, 2008)

Hurting badly from the arrow wounds Joshua grits his teeth and prepares another bolt of force.  Judging the range to be close enough he lets fly at the easternmost skeleton and then steps smartly behind the bale of hay.  Ready to take a quick breather before the fight continues.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile: Ranged 20; +6vs Ref: Damage 2d4+5:--Move 2 squares into superior cover from bother archers and prepares to take Second WInd next turn (regain 7 HP)[/sblock]

As he moves he yells out "I'm all right.  Get those bastards!"


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Todarr's move... eventually*



nerdytenor said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Yes, I guess there would have to be support beams - probably four of them, though. I'll let you try and knock one down as a standard action with  Athletics check DC18. No guarantee an archer will fall down, though.
> 
> Also, remember Todarr has his inspiring word (heal) power, and nobody has used second wind yet. Karis has superior cover from one archer from the Hay (can't update the map from work easily, sorry), and (currently) regular cover from the other archer. Just something to keep in mind.
> ...




Yeah, I realized after leaving for work this morning that I blew my minor action last round on doing nothing when I should have inspired someone...

[sblock=So....]Todarr bolts up the stairs, shouting Draw his fire while I mount the stairs. We can take him inspiring Karis (Joshua unfortunately too far away; minor action: surge+1d6 HP = 7+4 = 11HP, leaving Karis full)  Not sure how many squares it takes to make the stairs, but if I have a standard action left when I get to the archer, I will do Wolf Pack Tactics (will also try to shift target off ledge): 1d20+6 vs. AC: 6+6=12 vs. AC, for 8+3=11 damage if I hit (doubtful).  I actually think it might take me more than 5 squares to make it to the archer, so I will in that case use my standard action to move another 5 and try to make it to him.[/sblock]

I do actually like Moreen's idea, and my added weight on the NE platform will only help make it topple, should she still wish to focus that tactic on that particular loft... so bash away!


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Well, with two of the four support beams to knock down each, it's probably better to just run up the stairs and attack. Plus Moreen's athletics and acrobatics are shot with her full plate on. With a lay on hands and a second wind, hopefully Joshua can be near full health. So Moreen will use her unused move action to go towards Joshua so she can help heal him next round[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

_Moreen hastens to aid Joshua, putting her armor between him and one archer._
_
Hurting badly from the arrow wounds Joshua grits his teeth and prepares another bolt of force. Judging the range to be close enough he lets fly at the easternmost skeleton, but his shot falls short, landing at the base of the loft. He then steps smartly behind the bale of hay, ready to take a quick breather before the fight continues._

_Seeing in Todarr a more imminent threat, the skeleton nearest to him steps to the edge of the loft and shoots straight down into Todarr's face, wounding him._

_The other skeleton fires at Todarr in an attempt to assist its ally, but the arrow flies wildly after one of its feathers flies off._

[sblock=results]
Joshua = 1d20+6 -2(cover) = 9, a miss
Todarr is hit for 10 damage (the other shot was a critical miss hee hee)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

*Updated Map*


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

*Everyone - your turn again*

[sblock=OOC]
Any order is fine now, since you are all acting in one giant block
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (13/30, bloodied) 
Archer Skeleton West
Archer Skeleton East
Karis (18/29) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37) 
Todarr (15/29)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 14, 2008)

Karis, inspired by Todarr's brave words, sprints towards the other skeleton.  With a grunt, she calls on her inner reserves and manages to turn the last step into a lunge.  

[sblock=ooc]Did Todarr's inspiration take effect this round?  If so, Karis should be up to full health.  

Actions:
move and standard:  double move to get up the NW stairs adjacent to the skeleton.  Please do double check that I can actually move that far; it's not obvious how movement on the stairs works, and the rest of the action is not applicable if she can't get there. 
Free:  use Duellist's sword power to gain combat advantage against the skeleton for the next attack.    
Action point:  Attack with riposte strike, CA and SA.  Hits AC   1d20+11=18 for 3d6+8=16 damage.  The riposte, if needed, hits AC 1d20+7=18 for 1d6+4=10 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 14, 2008)

Rellek, seeing Moreen go to Joshua's aid, turned his head to see Todarr taking an arrow from the skeleton archers on the other side.  Dropping his battleaxes into their passive position, Rellek drew his bow to attack.  

[sblock]

Ok 'm converting my move action into a minor action- so can pull out bow, if pulling out bow and putting away axes is two minors then I can drop the battleaxes as a free action so I can draw the bow.  

Then I'll make the skeleton that hit Todar my hunters quarry with my other minor action then use my standard to do Twin strike which allows me two shots both to the same skeleton.  

Rolls...

4 and a 2 even with my BAB thats bad) ok so won't bother rolling for damage...move along here nothing to see...

Anyone got a dice cleansing ritual handy?

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 14, 2008)

[sblock=oops]I was slightly mistaken in my actions above; the Duellist's weapon power is minor, not free.  But I have a minor action to spare, so it doesn't change anything.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

[sblock=Karis]
  Yes, you can just make it to the NW archer.

Also, I'll have you delay until after Todarr to get his insipiring word before you move.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

_Rellek, seeing Moreen go to Joshua's aid, turns his head to see Todarr taking an arrow from the skeleton archers on the other side. Dropping his battleaxes to the ground, Rellek draws his bow to attack - he launches two arrows, but both of them fly far from their mark.

Todarr bolts up the stairs, shouting Draw his fire while I mount the stairs. We can take him inspiring Karis. He swings at the archer, but it ducks out of the way with unnatural speed._

_Karis, inspired by Todarr's brave words, sprints towards the other skeleton. With a grunt, she calls on her inner reserves and manages to turn the last step into a lunge, and sends the skeleton's bones flying.

_[sblock=Results]
Rellek - both shots miss - skeleton is now quarry

Todarr  ends one north of his skeleton
Todarr misses

Karis ends one north of her skeleton
Karis hits for 16 damage
Karis spends a surge and heals 11
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

*Joshua and Moreen are up*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (13/30, bloodied) 
Archer Skeleton West (bloodied)
Archer Skeleton East (Rellek's quarry)
Rellek (37/37) 
Todarr (15/29)
Karis (29/29) 
Moreen (40/40) <----- NEXT TO ACT
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 14, 2008)

Moreen ducks behind the hay with Joshua, touching him briefly with her healing hands. After seeing his wounds start to close, she spins around and rushes towards the nearest stairs.

[sblock=ooc]move action - finish moving to Joshua
minor action - lay on hands
move action - Run to the left stairs (move +2 -5 to attacks, grant CA)
spending an action point for another move action - keeping running to and up the stairs, trying to get at the archer[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 14, 2008)

Joshua gasped as his wounds started to heal from Moreen's ministrations.  Determined to get back into the fray as soon as possible and equally determined to be as fit as possible for the fight, the wizard paused for a few more seconds to allow his natural healing to kick in.

[sblock=OOC]Second Wind - Standard Action[/sblock]

Ready once more to take part Joshua stepped out from behind the hay to check out what was happening to the rest of the group.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

_As Moreen bolts up the stairs, the skeleton draws its shortsword and strikes at Karis, missing. Karis's riposte is more deft, gravely wounding the bony abomination.

Across the room, the other skeleton also draws its sword, slicing the air as Todarr deftly doges.

_[sblock=Results]
Joshua heals 10 from Moreen and  7 from second wind.
Moreen is at the 2nd step out of three near the western loft.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 14, 2008)

*Everyone is up (again)*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (30/30) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Archer Skeleton West (bloodied)
Archer Skeleton East (Rellek's quarry)
Rellek (37/37) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Todarr (15/29) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Karis (29/29)  <----- NEXT TO ACT
Moreen (40/40)  <----- NEXT TO ACT
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Todarr's actions*

Hmmmm, let's see.....  

oh yes

ATTACK!!

Wolf Pack Tactics
1d20 + 6 vs. AC
1d10 + 3 damage if hit
(and as free action before attack, can attempt to shift target off of ledge, if allowed)

(Don't have my dice with me, so NT please roll for me)


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 15, 2008)

Moreen calls out another divine challenge to the undead archer as she closes the distance, then thrusts her sword forward in a lunging strike.

[sblock=actions]move action - get to an adjacent square (she can reach any from where she is)
minor - divine challenge on the archer
standard - holy strike[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 15, 2008)

Seeing his companions attacking the skeletons, seemingly in droves, Joshua almost decides to wait before reacting, but then a vision, a memory, flashes into his mind of both of Rellek's arrows missing.

"Better safe than sorry" he grunts and lets fly another missile at the NW skeleton
[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile:  Ranged 20:  +6 vs Ref: Damage 2d4 +5[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 15, 2008)

_ Moreen calls out another divine challenge to the undead archer as she closes the distance, then thrusts her sword forward in a lunging strike. The challenge falls on deaf ears, as she dispatches the undead abomination once and for all. 

Almost at the same time, Todarr strikes hard at the other skeleton. Seeing his companions attacking the skeletons, seemingly in droves, Joshua almost decides to wait before reacting, but then a vision, a memory, flashes into his mind of both of Rellek's arrows missing.

"Better safe than sorry" he grunts and lets fly another missile, dispatching the final skeleton and ending the battle.

_[sblock=Joshua]
I went ahead and changed your target for you since the other skeleton bit the dust. Hope you don't mind.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 15, 2008)

_With no more unnaturally animated bones or diseased limbs left moving, the party's attention is drawn once more to the center of the room.

The figure shackled to the stone seems barely aware of what has just transpired, but manages to let out a pitiful noise, perhaps a muffled scream, which quickly gives way to barely audible whimpers before stopping altogether. The purple glow surrounding him seems to pulsate slightly, but it is very subtle.

_[sblock=Joshua]
You feel you can recognize the figure - when you touched the other stone, you were somehow connected. But the connection is hard to pin down - sort of like meeting up with someone you haven't seen in ages and not being able to place them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 15, 2008)

Friend Joshua, we must stop this abomination.  Do you perceive the means by which to free this unfortunate and stop both his and this lands unnatural suffering?  

[sblock=OOC]

I'll use perception, intuition etc, where it may be helpful or otherwise aid another to help Joshua discern how we might free the 'sacrifice' and stop the stones.  

On another note tomorrow I go on holiday, the first week I will spordaically be able to access the internet, but after that around (22nd -till 29th) I won't.  Feel free NT to keep action moving, I'll otherwise chime in when I can - but I'd rather not hold things up.  

Hope that is ok - Ab

[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 15, 2008)

Karis kicks the pile of bones at her feet contemptuously, scattering them across the loft.  She takes advantage of the higher position to look at the stone altar from a different angle, hoping to notice something new.  "Well, we can at least cut the shackles off the wretch.  Though it would be prudent to remain armed, just in case."


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=Arbanax]
Understood. I will keep Rellek involved and make obvious moves in your absence but will minimize any role-playing on my part to keep the slate clean, as it were.

Hope you have a great trip!
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks NT - really loving the adventure, so appreciate the dispensation, don't want you thinking I'm going awol . 

Ab


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 16, 2008)

With the fighting done, the paladin descends the stairs again. Her concern has shifted from the battle to the victim on the stone. She hurries over, seeing if she can do anything to aid.

[sblock=ooc]Moreen will see if she can do anything for the victim with heal, religion, or what have you[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 16, 2008)

Joshua watches the end of the battle with relief - arrows Hurt!  He walks over to the prisoner and stops just short to examine the purple glow.

"Caution, people.  Don't touch anything until I've had a think about this glow.  I'll try to do it as quickly as possible."

He racks his brains for any arcana-related information which may relate to this.
[sblock=OOC]Arcana & knowledges check: Arcana +9;  Religion +4[/sblock]

As the poor wretch moans piteously Joshau, in uncharacteristic fashion, speaks to him in a somewhat comforting manner.

"It will be all right, old chap.  Just hang on a little longer"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 17, 2008)

*Observations*

[sblock=Moreen]
There is an evil influence here, no doubt about it. But you can't identify the source. The person on the stone is slowly dying - you can tell he will not last long in  his present condition.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Joshua]
You are fairly certain the purple glow is a side effect of the magic from the stone, and not dangerous. The stone appears to be channeling energy out of the person on it, but to where, you cannot tell.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Karis]
The shackles look fairly basic - wouldn't be hard to open them, even without the key. 

The man on the stone wears a ring - it is a perfect match for Elloen's life ring.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 17, 2008)

"Check out his hand," calls Karis.  "That ring looks familiar."  She jumps down the stairs quickly and pulls from up her sleeve a small piece of leather holding a number of small sharp-looking implements, curved and twisted in bizarre ways.  "Someone give me a boost, and I'll have those shackles off."

[sblock=ooc]Thievery +10.  I'm assuming the person on the altar is above head height, since Karis was able to see things from above that others weren't.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 17, 2008)

_Karis easily removes the shackles, and the man rolls off of the stone and is caught by Moreen. The purple glow disappears from the stone. A few seconds later, he rouses, looks up at Moreen, and struggles free. 

He takes three shaky steps backwards, and raises his hand. A small blast of energy issues forth and dissipates before it can reach anyone. He loses his balance and lands on the ground, his eyes darting from one member of the party to the other.

He is on the short side, wearing plain brown clothes. __On his left hand is a ring - it is clearly the same as Elloen's.__ Where his skin is visible, you can see the signs of the blight - inky blotches intermingle with a light tan. Even his hair appears to be affected, showing alternating strands of blond and black. His eyes are light green, and lit with fear.

"Who are you?" His voice croaks, and he attempts to clear it. "Who sent you? How did you find me?" He raises his hand towards you, and attempts to stand again, but falls back to the ground.


_


----------



## The Digger (Aug 17, 2008)

"Steady on old man.  Another fall like that in your condition would probably kill you."  Joshua sounded less than concerned about the state of the man.

"Am I to assume that you are Mardrek the Warlock?"


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 18, 2008)

*For the record*

Todarr still here, but not very proficient in observing or magic/religion, so taking a back seat to those in the group better suited for these types of things.  Should the man continue to be irate, need additional calming or convincing, Todarr will step forward with a kind word (being diplomatic), as it tends to be his most able contribution.

Otherwise, leaving the way for others.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 18, 2008)

_"Old man? I dare say I'm not much older than you, but if you'd like to age in a hurry, I'd be happy to shackle you to that stone for a few days." He spits in the dirt. "It'll suck the life right out of you. Where do you think these poor wretches came from?" He points at the dismembered zombies near the stone. "That was to be my lot. Until you came."

Relaxing a bit, he continues. "I trust, then, that you are not my enemies, and I thank you for freeing me. Yes, I am Mardrick, and if you call me Warlock, I know you must be from Greensfen, since only in that sorry town would I be given such a title. No, friends, I am only a beginner in the magical arts. Tell me, how did you come here? I do not recognize any of you. Did Dardus send you? Have you heard of my wife, Elloen?" He becomes more animated. "Please, I must know what has happened. How long have I been chained to the stone? What..."

He is interrupted by a coughing fit, and spits into the dirt again, a bit of blood showing on the ground.

"First, we must get out of here. I'll explain later, but you must trust me - this barn will not be safe for long. We must leave now" He tries to stand up again and slumps into the ground once more. "Please."
_


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
thread bump 
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 18, 2008)

"Yes, let's get away from here," Karis says.  "There might be more of those dead things.  One of you big burly types, help him walk.  Or drag him.  Whatever."  She takes a quick look around outside the barn, waving the others to hurry out if the way is clear.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 19, 2008)

Fully agreeing with the idea of getting out of here, Joshua nonetheless takes a quick look around at the stone and the dead zombies in case some piece of evidence or clue gets missed.

[sblock=OOC]Having problems even finding the door, Joshua puts it down to post battle stress and meekly walks after the others; Roll 1 +7 =8;[/sblock][sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1703233/[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 19, 2008)

"We will get you back to your wife as soon as possible. Don't strain yourself too much friend, you're barely alive," says Moreen. "Can you tell us what happened?" she asks while she inspects him, seeing if she can presently do anything to ease his suffering.

[sblock=ooc]Would this count as a new encounter where I can do another lay on hands? Maybe a heal check to allow him to spend a second wind? If not, or if it doesn't help, Moreen will help him stand and move about with one of his arms held around her neck. I don't think he'd be able to do the same with those hulking dragonborns of ours. Heh.[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 19, 2008)

Stowing his shield on his back, Todarr will step forward and move as if to lift Mardrick into a fireman's carry, as he looks very week.  He will move very slowly towards that end, though, as Mardrick seems to be proud enough to wish to walk as much as possible, so any sign of apprehension, and Todarr will simply use his left arm to prop Mardrick up and aid his walking.

EDIT: Aack, posting at the same exact time, I will defer to Moreen's logic regarding unwieldy dragonborn assistance.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 19, 2008)

_Joshua does a quick search around the stone, and finds a few simple knives. One of the knives looks like some sort of ceremonial implement, but the blade has been broken. There are two perfect amethysts at the base of the blade on either side.

With Karis giving the all clear, the party heads out of the barn, Moreen helping Mardrick walk. 

"We will get you back to your wife as soon as possible. Don't strain yourself too much friend, you're barely alive," says Moreen. "Can you tell us what happened?" she asks while she inspects him, seeing if she can presently do anything to ease his suffering.


Mardrick perks up at the mention of his wife, clearly alarmed. "We cannot go back to Greensfen. It is not safe. My wife..." He pauses.

"A few nights ago, I was awakened by the sound of footsteps. Fearing that thieves had entered our house, I pretended to be asleep, hoping they would take what they wanted and leave. As I lay there, with my eyes closed, I heard the door open, and peeked out. I saw Elloen with another man slipping out the door."

"Unable to contain my curiosity, I followed them. They made their way straight into the Dead Forest. Can you imagine! The man with Elloen had some kind of staff, and raised it high in the air as they entered the woods. A purple glow surrounded them for several feet. I can only assume this was some sort of ward - this magic was beyond my ken."

"I followed them further, afraid both for my wife and myself. Perhaps the warding stretched far enough to include me, or perhaps I was lucky. Regardless, they emerged from the forest near the barns here. With nowhere to hide out in the open, I stayed hidden at the forests edge, and watched as they entered the first barn."

"A few hours later, they emerged, coming towards me. I followed them back through the forest to Greensfen. Once Elloen was past the forest barrier, the man with her vanished. No sound, no flash - he just disappeared."

"As she started to enter the house, I realized that she would find me gone from the bed, so I quickly hurried around the back to make it seem like I was going to the bathroom. When I came in the house, she was asleep."



_[sblock=OOC]
Knife is just a bit of flavor - the two amethysts are worth 100g each
[/sblock]

[sblock=Moreen]
It looks like what Mardrick needs most is a bit of rest. You can tell he has already improved slightly in the last few moments of being separated from the stone.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 19, 2008)

"Hmph.  No wonder your wife was so set against helping us find you.  We'd best look sharp, if she's in on this... thing, and she knows we came here, we are in danger.  Quickly, do you know of a safe place nearby, where we can help you recover and hear the rest of your tale?" Karis interjects.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 19, 2008)

_Pausing a moment to look skyward, Mardrick continues.

"It looks like we don't have much light left. I have a shack nearby to the west inside the forest. I managed to enchant it such that it is invisible to the undead. We must get there before night falls."

The party quickens the pace. As you reach the edge of the forest, you can just make out a small hovel a few hundred feet away. A minute later, you are at the door. Pushing a few blighted bushes aside, Mardrick opens the door, and you all step inside. There is barely enough room for all of you  to sit on the floor. The inside is completely bare and unremarkable, save for a few mysterious runic inscriptions on the walls.

As you all try to settle in, Mardrick continues with his tale.

"My wife was corrupted somehow. I never mentioned that strange night to her, for fear that she might be controlled by some other being. I began doing some arcane research to see if I could tell what was controlling her, or if she had been in a trance. I visited the barn a few days later, and that is when I was captured. I did not see their faces, as they snuck in the barn and caught me unawares, but there must have been at least four of them. When I awoke next, I was strapped to the stone with my life slipping away."

"I must know whatever you can tell me about Elloen," he says, with added urgency. "What did she say? Did she seem concerned for me? I long to return to her, but if she is still under the sway of a dark power I cannot risk it until I have a cure."
_


----------



## The Digger (Aug 20, 2008)

"There did seem to be something strange about your wife when we met but I just put it down to grief at her loss.  Thinking back she did seem to leap through her emotions; one minute sad, another moment aggressive and so on.  It was almost as if she knew what had happened but either could not - or would not - do anything about it."

Joshua paused and thought for a moment.

"The words you just used - 'under the sway of a dark power' - they resonate.  If she were in such a situation it could explain her unpredictabilty.  If she had betrayed you to her dark allies but still harboured feelings for you that could bring about such a reaction."

His face fell, even from its normal serious look.  "And there is one final thing.  The stone - the altar- on which you were held glowed with a faint purple light.  Your wife has a small piece of stone which glows with the same light.  A stone which she refused to give to us.  I think you are going to have to accept that your wife is involved in all of this - right up to the hilt!"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 20, 2008)

_"It glowed?!?!?" Mardrick's eyes fill with dread. "I created that stone. It detects the presence of the undead. If you saw it glow, it could mean that an undead power was controlling her nearby, hidden from view. But it could have been some other ill thing merely passing by."

Mardrick sighs deeply, continuing. "We know there is something undead in town, that's all we can say for sure. My wife might have nothing to do with it - it could be that whatever took her that night has left and not come back..."

"No," he says, resolutly, "I cannot accept that she is involved in all this. Not yet."

"Is there anything else she said that might be important? Anything at all?"
_


----------



## covaithe (Aug 20, 2008)

Karis casts her mind back over the conversation with Elloen.  "She said that she was sure you were dead because her life ring no longer glowed.  She said that the stone was just some useless thing you'd made that didn't work, but she was very quick to keep it from us and put it out of sight when she had the chance.  She said that none of your magical machines or writings were there, that you always took them with you.  Did you really always take them, or did she hide them somewhere?  She gave us her life ring, by the way; I think Joshua has it.  She seemed pretty confident that it wouldn't do us any good."


----------



## The Digger (Aug 20, 2008)

"Aye!  Well remembered Karis."  Joshua rummaged in his pockets and produced the ring.  "Here you are.  This is yours so you'd better have it."

"And you can perhaps explain why it gives no sign of life?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 20, 2008)

_At the mention of the ring, Mardrick becomes crestfallen. Taking it, he kisses it, and puts it in his pocket.

"It shows no signs of life because it is not a life ring. We never had a life ring, nor did I ever mention such a thing to her. The only reason I can think of for such a lie is that she did not wish that I be found. It is as I feared - something dark is controlling her, and it wishes me dead. Oh, Elloen..."

He tries to hold his emotions in check, but his face and a tear in one eye betrays his deep devotion and sense of loss.

"All is not lost," he says, recovering some composure. "Whatever it is that controls her must have known that I was coming close to discovering the cause of the blight. All these things are connected somehow, I know it. And I believe I know how to save her."
_


----------



## covaithe (Aug 20, 2008)

"Well, come on, man.  Out with it.  Explain yourself.  _How_ do you intend to free her and end this blight?" Karis snaps impatiently.  She snorts in disgust.  "You magic users are all the same, with your secrecy this and mysterious arcane that.  If a crossbow bolt flies through that window right now into your throat, what do you think will happen to your wife when all your precious secrets die with you?"  Karis seems a bit more agitated than is called for from Mardrick's conversation, which has been rather forthcoming so far.  An insightful person might suspect that she is thinking of other conversations with other magic users in the past.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 20, 2008)

_Mardrick raises an eyebrow at Karis. "I have no intention of dying, with or without any secrets," he snorts. "I will tell you what I know."

"I  only had a few minutes alone with the stone before I was apprehended, but in that time I managed to discover a few things. As I'm sure you noticed already, the blight is strongest near the stone, which indicates that the stone causes the blight in some way. Indeed, a few days prior I discovered something curious. If you take a blighted plant which is not yet dead and remove it from the soil to a pot, it will eventually recover. Apparently the blight must be _connected_ to the stone for it to thrive and spread. As for how the stone spreads the blight, this was a mystery to me until I was strapped to it."

Mardrick began to speak faster, clearly excited to talk about the arcane particulars of the blight despite the terrible circumstances. "My best guess is that the stones use the life-force of those strapped to it to power the spread of the blight. But there is something more. After being shackled, slowly dying for what seemed like an eternity, I began to feel a new sensation along with growing pain. Another person, or being - something connected was drawing strength from my pain. I tried to explore the connection further, but could not come up with anything more than a vague feeling. I could also feel the presence of others, also in pain. I can only conclude that all of the stones are connected somehow, and that I was sensing others whose lives were being slowly destroyed. I couldn't tell where all the other stones are, but I'm pretty sure there are many of them."

"The same day I had discovered a curious patch in the forest - everything around it is blighted, but this patch seems to thrive. The only thing that could explain it was the presence of a particular flowering plant. You'll have to forgive me - I'm no botanist, and I can't tell you its name. I'd planned on breeding this plant at home and propagating it  but, well, you know what happened to me that day."

"I have a theory. I think that the power of the stones is also what has taken control of my wife. If we could get to her, and use the power of this plant, perhaps we can free her. I could make a basic potion brewed with the plant which we could administer to her, if not willingly then by force. Even if that doesn't work, we need to get this plant to Greensfen so we can  grow it in large enough quantities to halt this terrible plague. Either that or we could try and find all of the stones and shut them down somewhere. And then we'll need to find the source, to stop it..."

Mardrick takes a deep breath, tired from talking . "Sorry, I do babble on, you must excuse me. I... I must rest. We can talk more in the morning - it's too late to reach the patch at this hour before dark sets in,  and the forest is dangerous enough in the day."

With this, Mardrick collapses against the shack, and falls into a deep sleep.

_[sblock=OOC]
Party may chat or whatever here - let me know when you're all going to sleep and we'll start a new day.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 21, 2008)

Todarr, after sitting and absorbing the entire tale with patience, ponders: We should all get some sleep, but before we do... I believe finding all of the stones and their source is too daunting a task for the amount of information we currently have.  Presently, our most immediate course of action should probably be to protect Mardrick as he returns to Greensfen.  Once there, he can begin to breed the plants and make his potion to free his wife from her subjugation... and hope that once freed, she can perhaps provide us with more information towards discovering more about these stones and the plague.  Any other thoughts?


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 21, 2008)

"Mardrick spoke of others who may be held prisoner to these stones. Perhaps we should find out if he's confident that there are still people bound to them. If he is, then I say that we should at least try to free them as well before we return. They could be dead by the time we get back to town, sort everything out, and then try to mount a rescue." 

"But only if he can confidently say so," Moreen continues. "Frankly, I'm no longer inclined to trust him any more than his wife. He could be lying himself, but his story matches what we have seen and what we already know."

"In either case we do need a few hours of rest. It won't do anyone any good if we get slaughtered because we overexerted ourselves."

[sblock=ooc]If we rest, Moreen will rest with her shield, helmet, and breastplate in easy reach and with her sword in hand and in its scabbard.

I posted in the OOC thread, but just to be sure I'll repeat it here. One of my good friends is in town for 2.5 weeks. There may be days where I'll not be able to post, but I'll still be around =)[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 21, 2008)

"If it were only a few people I would agree with you, dear Moreen, but Mardrick spoke of many of them.  That to me smacks of a long term project.  Before we decide which road to travel I suggest that after we have slept we ask Mardrick how long it will take to brew his potion."

Joshua slumped down onto the floor and pulled his cloak around him - the better to be instantly ready should assailants come upon them - and continued.

"If the potion idea can be quickly carried out then it were probably best that we help him to do it.  His idea of growing the plant will obviously take a long time, time that we could then use to seek out the other stones."

"Well anyway that's my opinion.  And now to bed."


----------



## covaithe (Aug 21, 2008)

"If these stones are supplying strength to some other enemy that is behind this plague, then destroying or disabling the stones may weakin them," Karis muses.  "And free the victims, too," she adds as an afterthought.  

"On the other hand, if this enemy is drawing strength from the stones, it may have noticed that we freed Mardrick before he died.  If we take him back to Greensford or whatever, we'd best be prepared for an ambush."


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 21, 2008)

_Everyone gradually settles in for bed while mulling their options for the next day. Twice in the middle of the night, you are awakened by an awful howling sound. It sounds like wolves, but somehow darker. Unnatural. The second time, the howling comes close enough for all of you to reach for your weapons, and then the wolves (or whatever they are) pass on.

You all awaken somewhat groggily to find light peeking in through the many cracks now visible in the shack. You rouse Mardrick, who awakens with a grunt. As he gets up to stretch, you can see that his condition has improved markedly. All of the black blotches on his skin have begun to pale, and he no longer seems to wobble on his feet.

"I feel as though I could eat this entire shack. You don't mind if I borrow something to eat, do you?" As you watch, half amused and half disgusted, he rummages through your belongings, eating whatever he can find until he sits down and lets out a loud belch.


_


----------



## covaithe (Aug 21, 2008)

Karis looks on with amused tolerance.  This Mardrick fellow was beginning to grow on her, a thought which immediately darkened her mood.  _Great_, she thought.  _Way to go, Karis, making friends with someone who will probably be dead before sunset.  Nice work._  To distract herself, she mused aloud, "What's-his-name in Greensdown said that everyone who caught the blight sickness died.  At least I think he did.  To be honest I wasn't really paying attention.  But you seem to be recovering pretty quickly.  A different sickness?  Or is there some other reason the blighted people didn't recover...   Where are the rest of these stones, anyway?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 21, 2008)

_"It is strange, isn't it? My best guess now is that the townsfolk were somehow continually connected to the blight. It could be that they were somehow attached to stones repeatedly for short periods of time. But then they would have a memory of it, wouldn't they? Or perhaps the mysterious undead presence in Greensfen has something to do with it. Who knows?"

"As for the stones," he says, "I wish I could tell you where they are. But I have no idea."

"Speaking of things I can't find, it occurs to me that I don't have any of my potion making equipment with me. I don't suppose any of you have anything like that? No? We'll have to improvise. Elloen, I mean, the dark thing controlling Elloen told you the truth about one thing - I did have most of my supplies with me when I last left Greensfen, and my captors did not do me the courtesy of leaving them behind for us to find."

"But never mind that," he continues, strangely cheerful. "I'm making this up as I go along anyway! Perhaps the plant itself will be enough. We shall see when we get to the flower patch. Come, let's get ready to go."

He steps outside the tent and into a small clearing in the forest. "Ah, it is good to be outside again! I feel some life in my veins once more." He points his hand at a low bush and mutters something in an alien tongue. Blue fire crackles from his fingers and singes the bush. It is a relatively minor display compared to Joshua's powers, but impressive nonetheless. "And it looks like I won't prove totally worthless to you in battle should we come across any trouble. Are you ready to go? It is no more than an hour's walk to the plant patch." 

_[sblock=OOC]
OK, just to get this out of the way. Mardrick is not a hero, and thus not a  full PC (don't want to play one since that might get obnoxious fast). He's more like a lvl 0 warlock . I'm giving him some very rudimentary fighting powers in case you get in a fight with him. Here's some stats which I am basically making up on the fly (what else is new).

[sblock=Mardrick Battle Stats]
Speed 5
AC 10, Fort 10, Ref 12, Will 12
HP 16, surge value 4, 4 surges/day

One attack power:
Blue flame - ranged, +2 VS Ref; 1d4+2 damage.

No melee weapons or melee attacks.

Curse, minor action - nearest enemy, get 1 tmp hp when dead

No action points. Nothing fancy.
[/sblock]

Let me know if you have ?s or concerns.

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 21, 2008)

_"I mean," he added hesitantly, "assuming you are willing. I can't force you to come. But I mean to go, with or without you. I would do anything, anything to get my wife back. This plant is all I've got to go with. How we get back to town with it, well, maybe you have some clever ideas."

"I haven't come up with anything," he adds, sheepishly.
_


----------



## The Digger (Aug 22, 2008)

Joshua looks down his nose at Mardricks magicking "I suppose every journey starts with but a single step.  And I suggest we start hours now."

He looks to the others "So are we going to help Mardrick get started?  The sooner we do that the sooner we can get on with looking for the rest of these stones."


----------



## covaithe (Aug 23, 2008)

"Yes, let's get going.  I would have liked to deal with the other stones first, but it sounds like we don't know where those are.  To the forest, then, to get some of this blight-growing plant?" Karis proposes.  She stretches and prowls the windows and doors, trying to get look outside from as many angles as possible before stepping outside.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

_The party heads out of the shack, keeping a careful eye out for anything out of the ordinary. About fifteen minutes later, Mardrick begins to walk a little faster.

"Hey, it's not as far as I remembered. Look!" Mardrick points a few feet ahead. Surrounded by blighted bushes, dying trees, and diseased grass, small patches of green dot the landscape. A plant with small, pale-yellow diamond-shaped flowers appears to be thriving here. "But see! It isn't
just the plant that lives. The grasses nearby are healthy as well, and the trees nearby appear to be making a recovery."

Mardrick stoops down to get a closer look at the plant. He picks a flower and rubs it between his  fingers, smelling it. "Doesn't smell like much. The question is, will it help a person infected as well as it helps the plant life?
 Only one way to find out, I guess."

Mardrick tries picking some of the flowers and rubbing them into his skin. Nothing seems to happen. Next, he takes some of the root and does something similar. No effect. He tries eating the flowers. "Zeesh don't tasht very guhd." Then he eats a bit of the root chopped up. Then the stem. "I guess we'll have to wait and see if anything happens."

So you wait.

And wait.

And wait. 

The party's high level of alert quickly gives way to boredom. After what seems like an eternity, Mardrick gets up to pace. "There is one thing I haven't tried yet." He takes a thorn from the plant and pokes himself with it in the arm. Then, he takes some of the flower and rubs it into the wound. 

"Waaaagh!" Mardrick lets out an awful scream. "Gods, that hurts!" Breathing heavily, he looks down at his arm, and his eyes grow wide. "Look! It's working. Ha ha!" You can practically see the blight fleeing from his arm as the dark circles give way to grey and finally pale. "Quick, grab some more flowers! It's working it's working!"

As you all start picking flowers, Rellek stands up and raises his hand, pointing at a  nearby tree.. Around the corner, two beasts skulk forward, growling. They look like they were wolves once, but the blight has taken them.

"Gods help us!" Mardrick steps backwards.

You draw your weapons._


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

*Battle map*

Dots are flower patches (difficult terrain). The blobs are trees - treat them like walls. Oh, and 'H' is for hound.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

*Status*

[sblock=Status]
It's a new day - you have all your healing surges, powers, and hps back.

Karis (29/29)<----- NEXT TO ACT
Mardrick (16/16)<----- NEXT TO ACT
Todarr (29/29)<----- NEXT TO ACT
Joshua (30/30) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Hound 1
Hound 2
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 24, 2008)

Karis reacts with typical directness.  She whips out her blade and darts directly at the enemies, stabbing viciously at the northernmost one.  

[sblock=ooc]Minor:  draw weapon
Move:  move 6 E and 1 SE.  
Standard:  Attack with Riposte Strike.  Combat Advantage is from rogue First Strike ability.  IC is down, so you'll have to make the rolls.  +11 vs AC, 3d6+8 damage.  The riposte, if needed, is +7 vs AC, 1d6+4 damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

_With uncharacteristic clumsiness, Karis nearly trips and falls, hurting her pride but not the beast.

Mardrick quickly darts behind Moreen, seeking to put some armor between himself and the hounds. He mutters something dark, cursing the nearest one, and raises his hands towards it. A thin, pale blue flame singes its diseased fur.

_[sblock=Results]

Karis - rolled a natural 1. 

Mardrick is one west of Moreen. Mardrick curses the northern beast, and rolls 1d20+2 = 18 vs Reflex = hit. 1d4+2 = 4 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

*Todarr and Joshua are up*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (29/29)
Mardrick (16/16)
Todarr (29/29)<----- NEXT TO ACT
Joshua (30/30) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Hound 1 (cursed by Mardrick)
Hound 2
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 24, 2008)

*wherein covaithe is a pain in the butt*

[sblock=ooc]This is probably a good time to whip out the old Elven Accuracy ability and reroll that 1.  Note that the reroll is at a further +2 from the Elven Precision feat, so it's +13 vs. AC, 3d6+8 damage.  Presumably the +2 doesn't apply to the riposte, if needed.  

Sorry, if IC were up and I could do my own rolls, I'd have just done it and wouldn't have to make you retcon.  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

*Wherein the limitations of PbP are revealed*

_Karis recovers from her near fall, and strikes the hound with uncanny accuracy.

_[sblock=Results]
Consider it re-rolled. 
Roll = 1d20+13 = 23 hit, 3d6+8 = 20 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 24, 2008)

*Status unchanged = Todarr and Joshua are up*

[sblock=OOC]
Karis (29/29)
Mardrick (16/16)
Todarr (29/29)<----- NEXT TO ACT
Joshua (30/30) <----- NEXT TO ACT
Hound 1 (cursed by Mardrick)
Hound 2
Moreen (40/40)
Rellek (37/37)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 24, 2008)

Joshua stared open-mouthed at the sudden activity but quickly realised that there were enemy to the east, shielded from him by the intervening tree.  In order to get into action he scampered around the tangle of vegetation to end up just north of the protecting figure of Moreen.

From there he could see the disguting warped dog-like things that were advancing upon them.

"Die, beasts!"  Thrusting forward his hand he muttered an arcane incantation and a ball of flame flew from his hand to impact just to the east of the southern hound.

[sblock=OOC]Scorching Blast:  Burst 1 within 10:  +6 vs Ref:  Damage 1d6+5[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 25, 2008)

_Joshua's flaming ball explodes, scoring hits on both beasts. One of them whimpers pathetically.

_[sblock=Results]
1d20+6=18 vs reflex - hit
1d20+6=24 vs reflex - hit
1d6+5 = 7 damage each.
Northern hound is bloodied.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 25, 2008)

After a quick glance at her surroundings to confirm there's no other enemies, Moreen draws her sword and hurries to the hounds. She calls out a challenge to one of them as she closes to melee range.

[sblock]2 move actions - get to the hounds
minor action - divine challenge on the southern unbloodied hound[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Soooo sorry to all......*

network problems yesterday, did not mean to make everyone wait for me....  

Since I go, and then the hounds go right after me, Moreen hasn't yet closed on the hounds, and they are still clustered...

Todarr rushes up, double move, so that he gets to the square that is 3 diagonal squares directly SW of H1, then will use his Dragon Breath with his minor action, encompassing both hounds

[sblock=Dragon Breath]+6 vs. Reflex=13+6=19 vs. Reflex, for 1d6+1 damage= 2+1=3 damage to both, if hit[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

_Todarr breathes with fire and fury at the hounds, adding new burn injuries to those caused by Joshua.

The two hounds surround Karis, the first one biting at her and just missing her leg, the other tripping over itself clumsily. Karis reacts immediately, neatly slicing into the jaw of the first beast. The second hound lets out a soul-crushing howl, and three more hounds emerge from the forest, charging with unbelievable speed.

The first beast rushes at Todarr from the south, biting with psychotic rage and pulling him to the ground. An unnatural taint lingers in the wound.

The second beast comes from the southwest, and settles on Rellek, but Rellek dodges the beast's attacks easily.

The third beast emerges from the northwest, and bites into Mardrick, who utters a shrill scream. He falls to the ground, staring at his now-bleeding arm in disbelief. "Help! Get this thing off me! It hurts! God it hurts! Waaaugh..."
_
[sblock=Todarr]
Fyi, you need to roll an attack roll for each target (and one damage roll, as you did). I rolled your second attack roll 13+6 = hit as well.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Moreen]
I am canceling your last action since I figured you might want to change it given the new circumstances.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Todarr - hits two beasts 3 damage each
Todarr is hit for 8 damage, knocked prone, and takes 5 ongoing necrotic (save ends)

Karis - 1d20+7 = 14, just hits - damage = 1d6+4 = 10 damage

Mardrick is hit for 6 damage, knocked prone,  and takes 5 ongoing necrotic (save ends)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

*Updated Map*


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

*Everyone's turn*

[sblock=OOC]
Since you all happen to have rolled initiative in a block, feel free to act in any order you wish.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (40/40)
 Rellek (37/37)
Karis (29/29)
Mardrick (10/16, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends))
Todarr (21/29, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends))
Joshua (30/30) 
Hound 1 (bloodied, cursed by Mardrick)
Hound 2
Hound 3
Hound 4
Hound 5
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 26, 2008)

Moreen spins on her heels on hearing the warlock's cries for help. She steps over to engage the hound attacking him. She calls on Erathis's name and challenges the beast as she closes the distance.

[sblock=actions]move action - get to the third hound.
minor action - divine challenge on the hound

standard action - If the hound has a grab on Mardrick, then I suppose that Moreen would first try to break it if she can. I'm not sure how that would work. Would Moreen do a grab attack of her own on the hound or an aid another action for Mardrick's escape roll?

If Mardrick isn't grabbed by the hound, then Moreen will Holy Strike it.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 26, 2008)

Karis, realizing that her friends will not likely be coming to her assistance quite as quickly as she had planned, draws deeply on her inner resources to unleash a flurry of attacks against the two hounds in front of her.  

[sblock=ooc]Standard:  Attack H1 with torturous strike:  +9 vs. AC, hits AC 11 for... ah, never mind the damage.  Grr.  
Action Point:  Attack H1 again, assuming the 11 doesn't somehow miraculously drop it.  Riposte strike, no CA.  +9 vs. AC, hits AC 26 for 12 damage, and the riposte, if needed, hits AC 9.  Argh.  That's the third natural 2 I've rolled since IC came back up, out of four d20 rolls.  I liked it better when it was rolling too many 20s.  Ah, well; I think there's a good chance the 12 damage will drop H1.  
Move:  Shift NE.  Not sure if the flowers are difficult terrain or not, but Karis ignores difficult terrain when shifting, so doesn't matter.  

Powers used:  AP, Torturous Strike, Elven Accuracy
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

_Moreen spins on her heels on hearing the warlock's cries for help. She steps over to engage the hound attacking him. She calls on Erathis's name and challenges the beast as she closes the distance, striking with holy power. The beast hit, howling with more pain than the attack would indicate.

Karis, realizing that her friends will not likely be coming to her assistance quite as quickly as she had planned, draws deeply on her inner resources to unleash a flurry of attacks against the two hounds in front of her. She misses one hound, but hits the other. It makes one final bite attack at Karis, misses, and dies for good.

Mardrick, looking pale now, gets to his feet, and backs away, putting Moreen between himself and the beast. He looks like he could drop any second. He curses the hound who wounded him.

Rellek, in the fight at last, strikes twice with his axes at one of the newly arrived beasts, hitting once.
_
[sblock=OOC]
Hounds are vulnerable 5 radiant.
They don't grab from a mechanics standpoint. (just some flavor).
Flowers are difficult terrain, yes.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Results]
Moreen - 1d20+6 = 20 hit, 1d8+2 = 4 damage + 5 = 9 damage. 

Karis - 2nd attack hits, kills beast.

Mardrick - failed save. 

Rellek - hunters quarry on beast, twin strike - nat rolls 17 and 2, hit and miss. Damage 1d10+1 + 1d8 = 10 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

*Todarr and Joshua are up*

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (40/40)
 Rellek (37/37)
Karis (29/29)
Mardrick (6/16,  ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends))
Todarr (21/29, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends)) <--- NEXT
Joshua (30/30) <--- NEXT
Hound 2
Hound 3
Hound 4 (challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Note]
Mardrick gained (and lost) 1 tmp hp this round when his cursed target died.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 26, 2008)

Hearing the wails of agony from the wounded Mardrick, Joshua calls to Moreen “See to the warlock” before launching a bolt of force at the nearest hound.

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missile: +6 vs Reflex =11: Damage 2d4+5 = 9force damage. [/sblock][sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1708351/ (See what you mean about IC!)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1708353/[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

_Joshua's bolt flies past the left ear of the hound, just missing it._


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Todarr*

[sblock=turn]Move = stand up

Standard = Wolf Pack Tactics: +6 vs AC = 3 + 6 = 9 vs. AC...... which I highly doubt, so I won't bother rolling the 1d10 + 3....

Minor Action = none

Takes 5 necrotic damage

End of turn = attempt save vs. necrotic = 13... at least that worked.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

_Todarr gets up and swings at the beast, but misses. The beast bites back, pushing Todarr to the ground once more.

The remaining hound near Karis thrashes wildly at her, seemingly enraged by its inability to taste flesh.

Temporarily cowed by Moreen's holy power, the hound nearest her regains its ferocity and lunges at her, but manages to bite only the metal of her armor.

Rellek easily dodges around the attacks of the final hound.

_[sblock=Results]
Todarr takes 5 necrotic.
Todarr takes 5 bite damage
Todarr saves against ongoing damage, but then gets it again. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 26, 2008)

*Next up - everyone*

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (40/40)
 Rellek (37/37)
Karis (29/29)
Mardrick (6/16, bloodied, ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends))
Todarr (11/29, bloodied, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic damage (save ends)) 
Joshua (30/30)
Hound 2
Hound 3
Hound 4 (challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 27, 2008)

Moreen stabs her sword into the ground and reaches back to grab a leg or an arm of Mardrick's while she shields the both of them from the hound. "Erathis, protect this man!" she pleads. She retrieves her sword and swings it in a downward diagonal slash filled with holy power.

[sblock=actions]minor action - channel divinity: divine mettle. Mardrick can make another save.
converting a move action to a minor action - lay on hands on Mardrick. 11 surges left.
standard action - Holy strike on hound 4[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

_Moreen's appeal does not free Mardrick of his tainted wound, but she manages to provide aid nonetheless. Her sword strikes true, ripping bloodless flesh from the bone.

Mardrick manages to escape the undead gloom at last. Remembering he is in a fight, he points his hand at the hound and mutters an incantation, but the words come out wrong and nothing happens. He curses to himself.

_[sblock=Results]
Moreen heals Mardrick for 7.
Moreen lets Mardrick roll a save - 8 fails. 
Moreen strikes at the hound 1d20+6 = 23 hit, damage = 1d8+2+5 = 15 damage. Nice.

Mardrick takes 5 necrotic.
Mardrick misses the hound (1d20+2 = 10 vs reflex)
Mardrick passes his save (13)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

[sblock=Status]

Moreen (40/40)
Mardrick (8/16, bloodied)
 Rellek (37/37) <--- NEXT
Karis (29/29) <---- NEXT
Todarr (11/29, bloodied, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic (save ends)) <--- NEXT
Joshua (30/30) <--- NEXT
Hound 2
Hound 3
Hound 4 (challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Todarr angry*

[sblock=Todarr kips up in a rage]Move action = stand up (again)

Standard Action = In a Dragonborn Rage (+1 to attack), Todarr howls as he draws his battleaxe backwards for a mighty strike: Bastion of Defense: +7 vs. AC = 11 + 7 = 18 vs. AC, for 3d10 + 3 = 24 + 3 = 27 damage (two 10s!!!!).  Effect: myself and allies within 5 squares (Karis, Rellek--Rellek is within 5 squares but not Line Of Sight, so GM's rule) gain +1 to all defenses until end of encounter and 8 temp HPs.

If Hound 3 is still standing after 27 damage, I will spend an Action Point BEFORE minor action (so I am still bloodied) to gain an additional attack: Wolf Pack Tactics (again, howling like a madman): +7 vs. AC = 10 + 7 = 17 vs. AC, for 1d10 +3 = 5 + 3 = 8 damage, if hit.

Minor Action = pump myself up with a good kill (hopefully): Inspiring Word on myself for 8 + 1d6 = 8 + 4 = 12 HP.

End of Turn = take 5 necrotic damage, and attempt save vs. necrotic damage = 16!!!![/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

*Todarr and Rellek attack with fury*

_Todarr stands up again, and howls as he draws his battleaxe backwards for a mighty strike, eliciting a disturbingly similar howl from the beast as he hits with incredible force. With unrelenting fury, he strikes the beast a second time. 

While the beast near Rellek can't seem to hit him, Rellek does not reciprocate by missing - he strikes with both axes and connects again. He breaths deep, showering the neighboring flower beds with death, but the beast seems unaffected.
_
[sblock=Results]
Todarr takes 5 necrotic damage
Todarr hits for 27 damage, bloodying hound 3
Todarr gains 8 tmp hp, +1 def rest of encounter
Karis gains 8 tmp hp, +1 def rest of encounter
Rellek gains 8 tmp hp, +1 def rest of encounter
Todarr hits beast again for 8 damage
Todarr heals self for 12.
Todarr saves against necrotic.

Rellek - twin strike 1d20+6,5 vs AC, first attack = 22 hit, second attack 12 miss. 1d10+1 + 1d8 = 16 damage. 
Rellek Dragon's breath - +5vs ref = 11, just miss
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

*Joshua and Karis are up*

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (40/40)
Mardrick (8/16, bloodied)
 Rellek (37/37, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses) 
Todarr (18/29, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses)
Karis (29/29, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses) <---- NEXT
Joshua (30/30) <--- NEXT
Hound 2
Hound 3 (bloodied)
Hound 4 (challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 27, 2008)

"Nice, Todarr," Karis grunts.  She stabs at the snarling hound in front of her with a queer little twist, creating a wound that slows and distracts the thing.  

[sblock=ooc]Standard: attack with Easy Target: +9 vs AC, hits AC 18 for 15 damage.  If that hits, the target is slowed and grants me CA (save ends both).  If that misses, it's half damage and CA until the end of my next turn.

Move: Shift N.  

Powers used: AP, Torturous Strike, Elven Accuracy, Easy Target
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

*Joshua is next*

[sblock=Results]
Karis hits, target takes 15, is slowed, and grants Karis CA (save ends both)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (40/40)
Mardrick (8/16, bloodied)
 Rellek (37/37, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses) 
Todarr (18/29, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses)
Karis (29/29, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses)
Joshua (30/30) <--- NEXT
Hound 2 (slowed, grants Karis CA (save ends both))
Hound 3 (bloodied)
Hound 4 (challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 27, 2008)

"What does it take to damage these things?" Joshua cursed as he launched yet another missile at the beast. "It's as if they're arnour plated."

[sblock=OOC]Magic missile vs Reflex; 15+6 = 21: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1709743/ 
Damage: 12: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1709751/ [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Arcana check trying to remember anything about these beasts; 20: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1709760/ [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

_Joshua's frustration is lessened somewhat when his missile explodes into the hound nearest Karis, causing it to whine in protest. 

_[sblock=Results]
You hit. Beast is bloodied.
I'll have to check at home for arcana and what it reveals about this beastie.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

*Hounded by hounds*

_In a display that would be comical in other circumstances, Todarr is bitten hard and thrown to the ground yet again. But the beast has clearly lost some of its vigor since the last attack.

Karis finally tastes the bite of her beast, as it steps forward and locks onto her leg, wrestling her to the ground.

Rellek and Moreen remain adept at avoiding the teeth of the hounds, the former dancing around with near balletic grace, and the latter using her large shield to avoid injury.

_[sblock=Results]
Karis takes 7  damage plus 5 ongoing necrotic and knocked prone.
Todarr takes 9 damage plus 5 ongoing necrotic and knocked prone.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

*Everybody - your turn*

[sblock=Status]
Moreen (40/40)
Mardrick (8/16, bloodied)
 Rellek (37/37, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses) 
Todarr (17/29, +1 defenses, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic (save ends))
Karis (29/29, 1 tmp hp, +1 defenses, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic (save ends))
Joshua (30/30) 
Hound 2 (bloodied (passed save))
Hound 3 (bloodied)
Hound 4 (challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 28, 2008)

Although not any kind of leader, Joshua has at least a modicum of common sense. He realises that the party needs to regroup and the only way to do that is to get rid of at least one or two of these buggers - and do it soon.

"Sfaira Drasis Ischyros!" Joshua's words rang out as he extended his staff towards the nearest attacker (H4). A flash of unearthly light shot forth and a soundless explosion burst around the hound.

[sblock=OOC] +6 vs Reflex = 20: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1710096/ http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1710100/ Damage=14[/sblock]

Almost before the spots disappeared from his eyes Joshua was in action again. With frightening speed his staff twirled and stabbed to the ground whilst his fingers pointed again at the hound.

"To Belos Ischyros!" This time the flash which shot from his fingers was more liken to a bolt or an arrow. Unfortunately just as the bolt flew from his fingers he stumbled on an outcrop of the strange flowers and the bolt shot harmlessly into the sky. 

"Sazhafraj!" The strange oath which burst from the wizard's lips raised goosebumps on Mardrick's flesh.

[sblock=OOC]Action Point for another Standard action.
Magic Missile: Rolled 1!! (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1710108/ )[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 28, 2008)

_Joshua's latest barrage inspires Mardrick, who surprises himself by burning off one of the hound's ears with a flash of blue flame.

Meanwhile, Rellek continues his tireless assault on the hound to the south, hitting it with one of the axes and hastening it towards its final end.

_[sblock=Results]
Joshua hits H4 for 14 damage, bloodying it.

Mardrick hits H4 for 3 damage.

Rellek attacks H5, rolls combined +6, +5 vs AC for a hit and a miss, doing 1d10+1+1d8 = 13 damage and bloodying it.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 28, 2008)

*Moreen, Todarr and Karis are next*

[sblock=Status]
Joshua (30/30) 
Mardrick (8/16, bloodied)
 Rellek (37/37, 8 tmp hp, +1 defenses) 
Moreen (40/40) 
Todarr (17/29, +1 defenses, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic (save ends))
Karis (29/29, 1 tmp hp, +1 defenses, prone, ongoing 5 necrotic (save ends))

Hound 2 (bloodied)
Hound 3 (bloodied)
Hound 4 (bloodied, challenged by Moreen, cursed by mardrick)
Hound 5 (bloodied, Rellek's quarry)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 28, 2008)

"Die, you blighted cur!" snarls Karis through gritted teeth as the hound's wasting touch saps her energy.  Nearing the end of her tricks, she calls on the magic of her sword to distract the dog, giving her an opening for a lightning thrust.  

[sblock=ooc]Karis takes 5 necrotic damage, but saves (16) to end the effect.  

Minor:  use Duellist's weapon power to grant CA for the next attack this turn.  
Standard:  Riposte strike, +11 vs AC hits AC 28 for 14 damage.  The riposte, if needed, is a natural 20, doing max dmg of 10, plus an additional 5 from the magic weapon.  If I've been counting right, that should be enough to drop the thing before it can bite Karis again.  If so...
Move:  to flank Todarr's opponent.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=Karis OOC]
Your attack will not drop the hound this turn, but yes the riposte will if the hound attacks you next turn.
You are currently prone. Do you want to stand up this turn? You could 1) stand 2) use weapon minor 3) attack?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Ugh!  Yes, of course you're right.  I completely forgot about being prone, and that it would probably take the riposte to kill it, which won't allow me to move toward Todarr.  So, your suggestion is just right:  stand up, weapon power, attack.  
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 28, 2008)

Todarr shifts up to his knees and attempts a strong swing upwards to stand (again) and attack in the same motion (flavor only). 

Wolf Pack Tactics: 17 + 6 = 23 vs. AC, for 5 +3 = 8 damage.  

Should H3 drop (doubtful, but just covering bases), I will move to flanking position with Karis against H2.

And at the end of turn, takes 5 necrotic damage and saves with 13


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 29, 2008)

Moreen looks over her shoulder to her companions. Realizing she isn't fighting very efficiently, begins to back towards the rest of the group. "Mardrick, we're going to move towards the others. Slowly now." She thrusts her sword forward again, then takes a few steps backward, judging the creature's reaction.

[sblock=actions]standard action - bolstering strike
move action - shift 1 square towards the majority of the group. Moreen is trying to make sure the hound will follow her and not turn on Mardrick when she retreats to the group, or at least give Mardrick some time to get closer to the others. Regardless, protecting Mardrick trumps any other tactics Moreen tries to pull.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 29, 2008)

Joshua smiled as Moreen began her fighting retreat; just the thing! As the hound leapt snarling at the paladin Joshua slipped around behind and smote the beast mightily with his staff. His frustration was obvious in the vigour with which he struck!

[sblock=OOC]Staff Melee attack; 19+7=26; damage 6+2=8: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1711528/ [/sblock]

[sblock=Rational]I have assumed the beast did follow Moreen and that Joshua managed to get flanking on the beast (+2 to attack giving the 26 result above). If not I assume the resulting 24 will still hit. If I do manage to flank then Moreen also will get +2 to attack.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 29, 2008)

_Karis's blade nearly ends the (un)life of the hound. It steps backwards, its head held low, and runs back into the forest.

Moreen swings at her beast, but she overreaches, her blade sticking into the dirt. She steps backwards, keeping Mardrick behind her. The hound fnially manages a taste of her flesh.

Rellek remains unstoppable, catching the head of the beast between his  axes, preventing its attack.

Todarr finally manages to hold his ground, parrying the beasts attack. He strikes back, inflicting further damage.

Joshua circles around the back of the beast near Moreen and Mardrick, striking it with his staff and nearly killing it. Mardrick raises his hands and his blue flame finishes the job. "Did you see that?" He shakes Joshua. "Did you see that? I killed it! Me! Ha ha!"

The two remaining beasts, perhaps retaining some memory of their former wolf lives, seem to sense the fight is lost. They back away slowly from Rellek and Todarr and run into different parts of the forest.

"We did it?" Mardrick says after a few seconds of silence. "We did it!!" He lets out a whoop and throws his arms around Moreen, and then backs away, remembering himself.
_
[sblock=Results]
Karis takes 5 damage
Moreen takes 6 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Final Status]
Spend surges as you see fit. 

Joshua (30/30) 
Mardrick (15/16 (3 surges left))
 Rellek (37/37) 
Moreen (34/40) 
Todarr (12/29)
Karis (25/29)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Aug 29, 2008)

Karis, perversely annoyed that the hound-things ran away just as the fight finally turned against them, kicks one of the corpses viciously.  She bends down to have a closer look at it.  "These things certainly aren't natural.  Do you think that they're part of this blight, too, or do uncanny things like that live in this forest normally?  I tried to get one of them to stand in these flowers to see if they affected it, but I didn't notice anything." 

[sblock=ooc]I kept forgetting to mention that during the fight, but I was trying to maneuver so that H2 was standing in a flower patch.  Dunno if I succeeded or not.[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 29, 2008)

Moreen is startled by Mardrick's hug, but she chuckles to herself and gives the warlock a clap on the shoulder with her gauntlet clad hand and grins. "Yes we did. Just try to not make fighting to the death a habit. It's a bad one." 

She stows her shield, sheathes her sword after wiping it clean, and peels off her helmet, speaking as she does. Perhaps the ones we slayed can give us clues as to whether or not they're blighted."


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 30, 2008)

"_Wait, I have an idea." Mardrick cuts down a flower from one of the flower patches and places it in the open wound of one of the dead hounds. It starts to pale a bit. "Very interesting. Perhaps whoever has been using the stones tested it on these beasts first? Or used them as attack hounds? Impossible to say for sure."

Mardrick appears dismayed. "There is too much going on here, I can't wrap my mind around it all... We must focus. I need to get home and rescue my wife, but I don't know how I can do that without..." He sighs. "Surely whatever dark force is at work here will be looking for me. Taking the road risks being seen, not to mention being attacked by thieves, although you're all quite a bit tougher than them from what I've seen."

"Then there's the forest - good cover, and shorter, but you'd have to be a bit on the crazy side to go through there..."

"Then there's the question of what to do when we _do_ get there."

He looks at each of you. "You are all heroes, clearly. I owe you my life.  I must defer to your judgement in this time of peril. Tell me, what should we do?"
_


----------



## The Digger (Aug 30, 2008)

Joshua rubbed his chin in thought. "Well, I'm willing to be persuaded otherwise but my preference now is for the road. We have met some strange beasts in the forest and there's no saying what else we might come across on the way back. The road, although longer, seems to be more likely to produce thieves. Now thieves, although a problem, are more likely to be a 'normal' problem, if you know what I mean." 

He looked at the others in turn. "There is one more thing. We seem to be getting into the habit of rushing at any enemy which comes into sight with no preparation. Can I suggest at least a short pause to give me time to get some spells off before you all end up in the zone of effect of the spells. That does make life more difficult. Would it be possible to perhaps throw things at them, or fire bows or whatever, even if just for a moment or two? And then charge in?"

"What do you all think?"


----------



## covaithe (Aug 30, 2008)

Karis makes a sound that is half laugh, half grunt of acknowledgement.  "Yeah, I went off a bit half-cocked there.  I'll try to wait for you next time, but I'm not gonna wait long enough to let the enemy get in the first strike.  Maybe if I had a crossbow...  With this longbow I can't seem to hit as accurately as I need to."

"As for what we should do... well, we've got enough of these flowers for now, haven't we?  I guess we take them to town and see if there's any good we can do with them there.  Whichever route you think is best, is fine with me."

[sblock=ooc]I discovered to my chagrin that you can't do sneak attack damage with a longbow, or Karis would have used it that time rather than running in.  [/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Aug 30, 2008)

To Joshua:  Agreed, tactically it would be better to let you get off an attack while the enemies are somewhat grouped.  That is, unless surprise is on our side, as Karis suggests for some situations.

To everyone:  I agree that the threats on the road are my preference as he rubs at one of the wounds that still aches a bit from necrotic energy.

[sblock=Mechanics]Use word of encouragement = last Inspiring Word, then plain old heal surge just before short rest for 2 total healing surges (6/8 left) to heal 7 + 3 + 7 = 17 HP, to heal to full.[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Aug 30, 2008)

"My preference is the road as well. Though it's unwise to wish for confrontation, I do hope along the way we can do or learn something of use to help with the bandit problem." Moreen says as she uses the time to remove her armor from the wound area. She bandages herself up around the bite and whispers a brief prayer through gritted teeth as she tightens the dressing. She replaces her armor and stands again, ready to go.

[sblock=ooc]I forgot to have Moreen spend a healing surge. She's at full health now with 10 surges left.[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Aug 31, 2008)

[OOC Hey everyone looks to have been having fun while I've been away.  Well I'm back now and ready to chip in.  Thanks NT for keeping me alive and some.]

My preference is the road as well. Though it's unwise to wish for confrontation, I do hope along the way we can do or learn something of use to help with the bandit problem."

Rellek simple nodded his agreement, all the while keeping a weary eye for the unwelcome return of the hounds.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 2, 2008)

_You head east through the forest and then skirt around the edge of the farms. You arrive at the road without incident, and begin the walk down the road with Mardrick in tow, circumnavigating the dead forest.

Mardrick seems preoccupied during the walk, but after about an hour and a half of walking he pipes up.

"Looks like we are nearing a bend in the road. About half way home now." He appears none too pleased at the prospect of returning to Greensfen. "I'm still at a loss for what to do. We have these, sure..." He pulls out some flowers from his pocket. "But I'm guessing whatever controls my wife will not prove a willing subject when it comes to administering the cure. She, I mean, it may have guards, or spies. And they may be looking for me..."





_
[sblock=Arbanax]
Good to have you back. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 2, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> _You head east through the forest and then skirt around the edge of the farms. You arrive at the road without incident, and begin the walk down the road with Mardrick in tow, circumnavigating the dead forest.
> 
> She, I mean, it may have guards, or spies. And they may be looking for me..."
> 
> _



Moving with his bow drawn and his eyes, ears and other senses open to possible attack, Rellek watched the groups back.  Stopping from time to time to listen to the sounds of the forest, watching the woods and path around them and even bending to listen through the earth for any possible hint of attack.

Listening to Mardricks words he gave an involuntary shiver.  The work of these stones and their master had twisted and warped the world about him and he was disgusted by this foul perversion.  Rellek had never like undead nor anything to do with them and even now the dream haunted him.  The dream of his friend, mentor and adoptive father reaching out to him from the grave - demanding revenge.  

Shaking away the thoughts that clung like the chill that flowed from the ground, he moved on focusing on his task once again.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 2, 2008)

_She?_ Karis raises an eyebrow, but does not speak.  _An innocent slip of the tongue, or does Mardrick know something..._   (ooc:  Would an insight check be appropriate here?  Karis is only at +1.)

"Perhaps we should observe the town for a day or two before acting," suggests Karis.  "Rellek and I could sneak in and follow your wife.  See who she talks to, what she does.  Perhaps we might speak to the man who originally hired us.  Now what was his name...."


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=Karis]
Mardrick is probably assuming that Elloen is possessed by something, from the way he's been talking about it.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 2, 2008)

covaithe said:


> "Perhaps we should observe the town for a day or two before acting," suggests Karis.  "Rellek and I could sneak in and follow your wife.  See who she talks to, what she does.  Perhaps we might speak to the man who originally hired us.  Now what was his name...."




Discretion the better part of valor, eh?  I think this is a great idea.  Be sure to shadow Mayor Dardus a bit, as well Todarr says, filling in Karis on the man's name.  Should we start boiling these flowers down to an elixir or paste, or would that be better done in your lab, Mardrick?  I only mention it to perhaps give us something to do in the meantime.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

"An excellent idea," Mardrick says to Todarr. "So excellent that I've already had it," he adds, smugly. "I've been rubbing these flowers between my fingers for the last ten minutes, and it seems to congeal quite nicely. Here, look."  He shows you some greenish yellow muck in his right hand. It has a very faint sickly-sweet odor.  "I tested it on myself, and it appears to have the desired effect. Here, each of you, take some flowers and make some paste. Should the need arise, you can rub the ointment on your weapons and give Elloen a small cut. If you cut her any more than is strictly necessary, you will be made to pay," he adds fiercely.  He hands you some flowers, and about twenty minutes later you each have a small stash of sticky smelly goop.   [sblock=OOC] You each have three doses of goop. New powers if the need arises:  "Go Go Gadget Goop" Minor action - apply goop to weapon (or spell - flavor as you see fit) Goop lasts for one attack, hit or miss (flies off on miss).   "Go Easy on the Warlock's Wife" - melee or ranged basic attack, does exactly one damage, but has a -2 to hit penalty [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 3, 2008)

"So what's the plan then?" Joshua is somewhat curt as he gingerly accepts the paste from Mardrick. "Are we going to scout out the village for a bit before going in, or what?"

"To some extent a rest would be useful as it would give us a chance to recover some of our powers. But on the other hand I quite like the idea of striking while the iron is hot."

[sblock=OOC]I assume any dailys that have been used are out of the equation but that we will have recovered our encounter powers.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

"Can we go a bit farther? We're not that far off of town now, and I have a good hiding place for us in mind."   The party continues on, somewhat impatient for action. The Dead Forest thickens to the north, and a new patch of trees begins to folllow the road along the south.  As you travel, you begin to pass a few small groups of people. Some of them carry sacks. Others push carts. All of them look pretty miserable.  "More former members of Greensfen," Mardrick comments, ruefully. "Can't say that I blame them. Can't be hard to find a better life elsewhere."  As you get closer to town, you pass a larger cart and begin to approach another one. Four men are manning each of the two carts. Behind the second cart, a man and his (pet?) wolf stop.   "That's them. Ready, men!" The man with the wolf at his side barks his orders loudly. He is dressed in leather armor and several daggers line his belt. He has a professional manner that contrasts with the men by the carts.  At his order, the men pushing the carts pull weapons out of their respective carts. They are crude weapons mostly - pitchforks, clubs, stones. They do not look too enthusiastic holding them.  The leader speaks to you. "There is one among you we wish to, ah, speak with." He points at Mardrick, who pales. "He is to come with us. Leave him and no harm will come to anyone."  "You have my word." He bares his teeth, his hand at his belt.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

*Situation Map*

Green squares are trees, bushes, what have you. They are difficult terrain and provide cover from ranged attacks if you in or behind them.   Brownish red areas lining the road are rubble and are difficult terrain.  Carts provides cover against ranged if you are adjacent.  G1-G8 are the grunts L is the leader W is the wolf


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

*And now the map*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2823251970_c92ab51d45_o.jpg


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 3, 2008)

Assuming of course that we have not already dropped into initiative:

Todarr flourishes his well-balanced battleaxe in a fashion that shows he knows how to use it very well, as he begins to speak, projecting his words so that both groups will hear him:  This one gesturing to Mardrick stays with us.  However, you may escort him where you wish, we will just accompany him.  Agree to this, and you may all keep your lives.  You have MY word. gesturing to their pitiful equipment as he says this last phrase.  [Intimidate +10]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

The leader of the gang loses his smirk after Todarr's impressive display. His underlings mutter amongst themselves, clearly rattled.  "I'm afraid I cannot do that," he says. "I have strict orders from Bara... from my superior. And going against his orders means death. Remember that, men," he shouts all the louder.   "Lethani!"  [sblock=Elven]  "A show of arrows for our guests, if you please!" [/sblock]  From somewhere to the south, two arrows land at Moreen's feet.  "You are surrounded. My archer stands at the ready. Even skilled ones such as yourselves must recognize that the odds are against you." His smirk, bordering on a sneer, returns. "And you are clearly not from Greensfen. What is it to you what happens to Mardrick?"  He rubs his palms together, taking a step forward. "Because I'm such a reasonable fellow, I will offer you 100 gold if you release Mardrick to me. Is that not more than reasonable? Give me Mardrick, turn around, and head back to your homes."  Mardrick's face has been getting paler and paler. He whispers to Karis.  [sblock=Karis] "The common folk, this rabble - most of them I recognize. But this leader is not from Greensfen." [/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 3, 2008)

Todarr glances briefly, almost imperceptibly, at his mates for encouragement [OOC: if anyone wants to take the money over the fight, a small "no" shake of the head will stop him from the following: ]  It appears we care for the citizens of Greensfen more than these _reasonable_ fellows Todarr spits the word reasonable.  As for the odds being stacked against us Todarr cracks a huge grin that only makes it more fun and leaps into battle snarling.

[sblock=OOC]I really hope this battle is okay with everyone, because I think this moment, composed of the last two short monologues, is my favorite one for Todarr this whole adventure thus far.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

*Fight! (Todarr and Rellek are up)*

[sblock=OOC] Gonna post initiative order. If you anyone in the party does NOT want to fight, speak up and I'll pause the action and/or roll back the battle. [/sblock]

   [sblock=Status and initiative order] 
 Rellek (37/37) 
Todarr (29/29)
 Leader 
Joshua (30/30) 
Archer (hidden south of the road)
 Karis (25/29)
 Mardrick (15/16) 
Wolf 
Moreen (40/40) 
Grunts 1-8
 [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I was going to try to do something with stealth, but then I read the thread you linked to about revised stealth rules, and now my brain hurts.  I have absolutely no idea how that is supposed to work, and I really don't think I can be bothered to figure it out.  My intent was to have Karis get into the woods to the south and try to go after the archer(s?), but now I've just lost interest.  Stealth really is the new grapple.  So I guess Karis will hang out with the rest of the party and wait for the fun to start.[/sblock]

Karis waits, eyes locked on the leader, ready to spring into action when the fun starts.  Remembering Joshua's words during the last fight, she refrains from doing anything overt...  until Todarr suddenly attacks.  Then, with a smile, she whips out her sword, and, with a last glance towards Joshua to see if he has anything destructive planned, darts silently towards the enemy.  

[sblock=more ooc]I'm game for a fight.  I figure the G's are probably minions, so I'm hoping to be able to delay until after Joshua to let him blow most of them up, without giving away first strike CA.  Karis is low on tricks to get CA anyways.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Re: stealth. I feel your pain - WoTC really screwed the pooch on this one  First strike and flanking are easy enough. Bluff I get, but it takes a standard action and isn't so reliable.

Then there's the combat stealth... god help us. I think they're gonna need some major corrections here, not just via csr and errata. Maybe some new feats? If you have any more thoughts please feel free to post in the OOC thread - I'm all ears.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, I had every intention of taking advantage of Joshua's suggestion AND my "surprise"... I mean, they are in two groups and a good number of squares away from the first strike, anyway[/sblock]

As Todarr leaps into action, he takes the lead: Joshua, do you worst now, then take those as he points to the group behind him (to the right on the map) as he rushes forward towards the group hiding the Leader.   Karis, to me!  Todarr moves forward 5 squares (4 W, then 1 NW: square 2 to the W of where Rellek is on the map), then uses a minor action to erupt a cone of fire towards the cart surrounded by men, attempting to engulf G3, G4 and, hopefully, the "cart they rode in on": [http="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1719065/"]Natural 20!!![/http] +6 vs Reflex means G3 and G4 take 7 damage each (assuming Reflex less than 26, of course).  Depending on GM's discretion, cart could also catch fire (evil grin)...  

[sblock=EDIT Cancelled second movement, staying 2 squares W of Rellek.

Second movement: "Then I downgrade my standard action to a move action to move 5 more squares: 1N, 1NW (counts as 2), 1NW, 1W"[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

*Rellek is next*

_Todarr's fiery breath engulfs the two grunts nearest to him, who fall to the ground, writhing briefly and then lying still, smoldering.

A bit of flame leaps onto the cart, and seconds later the flames are riding high. Greyish-black smoke fills the air.

_[sblock=Results]
G3 and G4 are dead.
Western cart is on fire and smoking. All four squares of the cart provide concealment (not total concealment) which is a -2 to hit on attacks if the smoke is blocking line of sight. If you end your turn adjacent to the cart you take 2 fire damage. If you are pushed onto the cart or hop onto the cart, you take 5 fire damage. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=Misc. OOC]
Grunts are minions in this encounter.

To answer an earlier question (forget who), yes, you have all your encounter powers back from last encounter, but not dailies.

[sblock=Todarr]
FYI - with area attacks, you always roll one attack roll per target and one damage roll for all targets. So you hit G3 - I rolled on your behalf for G4 and you got 8+6 = 14 which also hits.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 4, 2008)

Moving with his bow in hand, Rellek sighed deeply at what he felt looked to be inevitable anyway.  

[sblock]

Ok I move to the southern portion of the leaders cart, so I can get a good couple of shots off at the leader.  I'm hoping that the fght will go out of his grunts pretty quick.  

I'll use my minor action to mark the leader as my hunters quarry and then have at him with twin strike, which is +5 roll twice... first hit was 23, second 9, combined damage with hunters quarry and one hit 11 points of damage on the leader.  

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

_Arbanax moves to the south of the flaming cart to avoid the smoke, and launches an arrow into the leader, who snarls, and retaliates with a quick throw of one of his daggers. The dagger flips end over end, passing mere inches from Rellek's head to bury itself inside a nearby tree. He backs carefully behind his pet, his hand pulling a mace from the back of his belt.

_[sblock=Results]
Rellek hits the leader for 8 damage.
Leader misses.

[sblock=Rellek]
Hunter's quarry can only be applied to the target closest to you, and unfortunately G1 and G2 are closer than the leader after a single move.  So I'm going to subtract 3 damage from your attack and make it an 8 instead. Let me know if you want to change your move some other way and we can turn back the clock.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

*Joshua is next*

[sblock=Status]
I've got to start labeling my maps with coordinates. :/

Rellek (37/37, 2 squares south of SE square of cart)
Todarr (29/29, 3 squares east of NE square of cart)
 Leader (1 square NW of wolf)
Joshua (30/30) <---- NEXT
Archer (hidden south of the road)
 Karis (25/29)
 Mardrick (15/16) 
Wolf 
Moreen (40/40) 
6 grunts (minions)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 4, 2008)

Joshia smiles, ruefully shaking his head at the impetuosity of his companions. Still, they seem to be doing all right by themselves. The archer he cannot see and can do nothing about, directly.

"Moreen, shield Mardrick from the archer."

That done he gestures with a gentle waving motion of his staff in the direction of the cart behind them. "Ecce Somnose" [sblock=OOC] Sleep: Area burst 2 within 20. Cast on front half of cart should cover all 4 grunts. Int v Will: 17+6 =23: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1719632/ 
Hit (probably!) Targets slowed (save ends) If targets fail first save they become unconscious (save ends)[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

_A strange lethargy fills the four men by the cart behind the party. The yawns on their faces seem odd indeed given the circumstances.

The leader of the gang shouts out again in Elven.

_[sblock=Elven]
Lethani! A little help with this Dragonscum!
[/sblock]

_In response, the hidden archer reveals himself by running out of the trees to the south and settles south of the western cart. He launches an arrow into Rellek's back._

[sblock=Results]
G5 - slowed now -> sleep next fail (save ends)
G6 - slowed now -> sleep next fail (save ends)
G7 - slowed (save ends)
G8 - slowed now -> sleep next fail (save ends)

Rellek takes 5 damage.

Enemy archer is revealed in a tree square 7 south of the wolf.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Area Attacks - multiple rolls]
Just to reiterate, area attacks roll one attack roll per target and one damage roll. I rolled three more rolls for Joshua and two hit, one missed (G7).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

*Moreen and Karis are up*

[sblock=Status]
Rellek (32/37, 2 squares south of SE square of cart)
Todarr (29/29, 3 squares east of NE square of cart)
 Leader (1 square NW of wolf)
Joshua (30/30) 
Archer (7 squares south of wolf)
 Karis (25/29) <---- NEXT
 Mardrick (15/16) <---- NEXT
Moreen (40/40)<---- NEXT
Wolf  (will delay to act with Leader)
G1
G2
G5 (slowed now -> sleep next fail (save ends))
G6 (slowed now -> sleep next fail (save ends))
G7 (slowed (save ends))
G8 (slowed now -> sleep next fail (save ends))
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 4, 2008)

*Rellek* 

Hunter's quarry can only be applied to the target closest to you, and unfortunately G1 and G2 are closer than the leader after a single move.  So I'm going to subtract 3 damage from your attack and make it an 8 instead. Let me know if you want to change your move some other way and we can turn back the clock.

Opps sleeping on the job, good call.  

Ab.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 4, 2008)

Karis quickly strings an arrow to her longbow and sends it flying towards the leader.  She moves northwest, putting herself in a position to move into a flanking position next round.  

[sblock=ooc]This is where I really regret not having a crossbow.  That wolf is just asking for a sneak attack.  But I can't really get there with Karis.  At least not without charging, which is, I think, a step too far just for one round of CA.  Sigh.  I guess it's the longbow.  Disclaimer:  I don't have my books in front of me, so I might be screwing up some rules.  

Minor:  ready bow and load arrow (can I do this?)
Standard:  Basic ranged attack, +7 vs. AC.  Hits AC 20 for 14 damage
Move:  2 NW and 5 W
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=Karis OOC]
Yeah,sorry about the longbow and sneak attack damage - I missed that detail when I went over your character sheet.   Let me know if you'd like to 'find' some other ranged weapon that works (sling, crossbow, shurikens, daggers - you pick) after or during this encounter. At the very least the leader has some daggers if you take him down.

As for loading your bow, bows are 'load free' so you never need to take an action to load them.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=Karis one other thing]
The road's border is rubble and difficult terrain, so you can move 5W and 1N, but not 2N. This  still gives you a clear line at the leader.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 4, 2008)

"You'll have to do better than that if you want Mardrick," Moreen taunts. She positions herself directly between the nearest group of archers and Mardrick while drawing her sword. "Come and take him if you dare." Bright light sweeps out of her and establishes runes of protection at its edge.

[sblock=actions]move action - Moreen blocks line of sight to the largest group of archers.
Standard action - sacred circle
minor action? - Would it be a good idea for Moreen to give Mardrick her shield? I don't have my books with me so I don't know if having a shield will interfere with his spellcasting. if it does, she'll keep it.[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the unannounced absence. My friend took up a lot of my free time in his last days in town.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen]
Welcome back! The grunts are not archers, but they can probably throw things. There is one elven archer. [/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=ooc and actions]Ah. My mistake. I'll keep most of the actions though, but I'll change the order.

standard action - sacred circle
move action - move west towards G1 and G2[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

_Karis's arrow strikes true, plunging deep into the leader's shoulder.

"How could you do this," Mardrick says to the grunts. "Curses upon you!" He raises his hand to the east, and a flash of blue comes out of his fingers, but fizzles. "Damnit!" He steps behind Joshua.

The two grunts near the flaming cart pick up rocks and throw them at Karis, but both miss. "Over here! Form up," shouts the leader. The men take up position in front of their leader and the wolf.

Near the other cart, the front two men hobble forward, and throw rocks at Joshua, one of which draws blood from Joshua's arm. After this, they both collapse to the ground, unconscious. The two grunts behind the cart take a few slow steps forward, and also throw rocks at Joshua. They are clearly trying to avoid hitting Mardrick, but they also manage to avoid hitting their target. One of them passes out.
_
[sblock=Results]
Leader takes 14 damage and is bloodied.
Joshua takes 2 damage.
Moreen creates sacred circle.
Mardrick curses G5.
G5, G6, and G8 are unconscious. G7 is still slowed. (all four failed - nice!)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

*Rellek and Todarr are up*

[sblock=Status]
Sorry about not updating the map - I will do that when I get home (in 9 hours)

Rellek (32/37, 2 squares south of SE square of cart) <--- NEXT
Todarr (29/29, 3 squares east of NE square of cart) <--- NEXT
 Leader (bloodied, 1 square NW of wolf)
Wolf 
Joshua (28/30) 
Archer (7 squares south of wolf)
 Karis (25/29) 
 Mardrick (15/16) 
Moreen (40/40)
G1 (1 square north of wolf)
G2 (1 square west of wolf)
G5 (2 squares west of cart, unconscious, save ends)
G6 (2 squares west of cart, unconscious, save ends)
G7 (1 square north of cart, slowed (save ends))
G8 (1 square NE of cart, unconscious, save ends)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy defenses]
From now on, I'll list these after first round of combat. 

Grunts - AC 15, Fort 13, Ref 11, Will 11 
(+2 all defenses if 2 grunts within 5 squares)

Archer - AC 15, Fort 11, Ref 13, Will 12

Leader - AC 16, Fort 12, Ref 14, Will 12

Wolf - AC 16, Fort 14, Ref 14, Will 13
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 5, 2008)

Todarr growls deeply with equal parts victory over the blaze before him, and excitement over the battle, which seems more equitable due to the many opponents.

With a snarl of rage, Todarr leads the charge in towards the leader, trying to rally some of his melee-capable allies with him (OOC: Todarr's exploits either benefit those close to him or necessitate having other allies closed with enemies in melee, so hoping others will help me bring the fight right to the leader)

Just before running around the blazing cart, Todarr shoots a Great work, Joshua backwards before disappearing behind the flames.

move and standard action: double move = 2W, 1NW, 2W for 5, then shift 1SW.  If I would take 2 fire damage prior to shifting, I can get to the same square without provoking OA using 10 square movement and no shift, and would be happy to show you, but suffice it to say I can get there.

minor: nothing.  now that I have closed with these guys, I will wait until next round to exploit that position.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 5, 2008)

*Updated map - Rellek's turn*


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 5, 2008)

Rellek kept his eye on the leader as his men shifted around him.  Slinging his bow back he moved resolutely forward unstringing is battleaxes.  

[sblock]
Rellek uses a minor action (unless its free to hang up bow and take off battleaxes - I think one is but not both?  Not sure) moves south of the wolf and then attacks with twin strike against him.  I'll also use an action point to use my breath weapon also. 

So twin strike against the wolf...rolls Nat 20 + = 13 damage plus d6 thunder damage = 2, against the wolf followed by a roll of 16 +5 to hit and for 7 damage. Breath weapon v ref against wolf= 17 (hit), G1=14 (hit) G2 =23 (hit) and leader = 12 (miss) for 6 lightening damage each hit.  

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 6, 2008)

_Rellek's battleaxes  sing with thunder as he heaps punishment onto the _wolf. _He deals more death with his dragon breath, dropping two more of the grunts.

The leader steps next to his pet, pulls out his mace, and swings clumsily at Rellek, missing. The wolf bites and snarls at Todarr, but only manages to irritate him.

_[sblock=OOC]
Forum ate my last post. 

Putting away a weapon is a minor action, and taking one out is also a minor action. So I will assume Rellek is dropping his bow for now.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
G1 - dead
G2 - dead
Wolf - bloodied
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 6, 2008)

*Joshua is up*

[sblock=Status]
Rellek (32/37, 1 square SE of wolf)
Todarr (29/29, 1 square E of wolf)
Leader (bloodied, 1 square S of wolf)
Wolf (bloodied)
Joshua (28/30) <--- NEXT
Archer
Karis (25/29)
Mardrick (15/16)
Moreen (40/40)
G5 (2 squares west of cart, unconscious, save ends)
G6 (2 squares west of cart, unconscious, save ends)
G7 (1 square north of cart, slowed (save ends))
G8 (1 square NE of cart, unconscious, save ends)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Every time I try to post, the site seems to go down, so I’m gonna try again. If my actions prove superfluous please feel free to ad lib. PS. Site ate my post also![/sblock]

Joshua moved forward slightly to ensure a good line of sight to the archer and loosed off a bolt of force. His aim was perfect striking the elf solidly in the chest. 

[sblock=Magic Missile]to hit; 19+6=25: [URL]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1720855/[/URL][/sblock][sblock=Magic Missile] Missile damage: 4+4+5=13 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1720857/ [/sblock]


Then, while the ambusher was recovering from his wound, Joshua turned and let fly an iridescent sphere of energy at the group facing Todor. As the ball struck the leader it split into a number of smaller balls which flew off to strike at each of the attackers.

Joshua raised his staff to the skies and cried out “Ioun be praised. Death to those who oppose us!”

[sblock=Force Orb]Primary attack results: [/sblock][sblock=Force Orb]Force Orb vs leader: 13+6=19 to hit http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1720858/ 3+7+5=15 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1720860/
Secondary attack results: vs wolf: 7+6=13 to hit: 10+5 = 15 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1720868/[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 6, 2008)

_In a dizzying display, Joshua fells both the leader and wolf.

The archer, wounded and outnumbered, bolts south at great speed and disappears into the forest beyond.

The only grunt who isn't unconscious quickly drops his rock and raises his hands.

"We," he looks around at his sleeping comrades, "I mean, I surrender!" he shouts. 

_[sblock=Final status]
Rellek (32/37, 1 square SE of wolf)
Todarr (29/29, 1 square E of wolf)
Joshua (28/30) 
Karis (25/29)
Mardrick (15/16)
Moreen (40/40)
G5 (2 squares west of cart, unconscious, save ends)
G6 (2 squares west of cart, unconscious, save ends)
G7 (1 square north of cart, slowed (save ends))
G8 (1 square NE of cart, unconscious, save ends)
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 6, 2008)

Rellek will move quickly to tie up the remaining grunts, first checking them for weapons and also seeing if their any clues on them as to who they are or who they are working for (long shot I know) etc.  

He'll leave the sleepers still sleeping in their cart.  Whilst doing so he will make sure that he continues to keep an eye one the surroundings, in case the archer had friends.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 6, 2008)

Seeing that Rellek has the remaining guards well in hand, Karis goes and unceremoniously flips the leader over onto his back with a toe, and begins searching for clues as to his identity and motivations.  And, of course, inventorying any possessions of note.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 7, 2008)

Joshua turns to Mardrick with a cowl on his facem although his voice was gentle.  "So!  You don't seem to be too popular around here, old chap.  I don't suppose you'd care to fill us in on any other goings-on you might have inadvertantly forgotten to mention previously."

The sarcasm drips from Joshua's tongue like melting honey on a warm autumn day, but behind the facade there is a glimpse of steel, just waiting to be swiftly unsheathed.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 7, 2008)

[sblock=Karis]

You find a set of four daggers on the leader, as well as a mace.
His leather armor is clearly of magical origin.

[sblock=Armor]
Darkleaf armor +1 (leather). Grants +2 AC against first attack made against wearer each
encounter.
[/sblock]

In his back pocket is a note.

[sblock=Note in common]

Andor,

Proceed with all haste to Greensfen and gather whatever weapons or other valuables you may find from the smithy. I can assure you that the blacksmith will not object.

Elloen is to be protected at all costs. Assemble a small force to keep watch over her house day and night. I don't expect any problems but I don't want any surprises. She must be kept safe until the ceremony.  While you are there, you may take any items of interest you find. While his battle magic proved most pitiful when he was captured, Mardrick seems to have quite a talent for  enchantment. I should arrive at her house not long after you have left - be sure your men know to expect me.

Speaking of Mardrick, if you happen to find him your orders are to capture but not kill him. We must find out how much he knows and who else he has told about the stones. [... description of Mardrick follows...]

I have dispatched Lethani to aid you. Once you have secured Elloen and gathered what you can from Greensfen, you are to meet Hakar at the usual rendezvous point.

- B
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 7, 2008)

_Mardrick is stony faced as he replies to Joshua. "What would you have me tell you? I can tell you are not a trusting man by nature, a bearing I can relate to rather well given my last few days of torture. I am as keen to find out what is happening as you are. Perhaps one of you would care to interrogate this one?" Mardrick points in the direction of the grunt. "His name is William, I believe. He is from my town. And the thought of speaking to him now makes me rather ill, I'm sure you'll understand." Mardrick glares briefly at the hapless grunt, who blanches. Mardrick turns the other way and takes a few paces towards the smoldering cart._


----------



## covaithe (Sep 7, 2008)

"Mardrick?" Karis says slowly as she reads the note.  "Did you know that archer?  Was he one of your old drinking buddies too, or was he another stranger?"  She hands him the note.  "Either way, I think we'd better... do whatever it is we're going to do here quickly.  There are likely to be more where these came from, and they know we're here now."  She starts tugging at the corpse.  "Someone help me get this armor off him.  I think it's magical."


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 8, 2008)

[Argh Stole my last post to...stupid crashes]

   Rellek, having secured the men, jumped down and spoke up having reviewed the contents of the letter.  

Friends I think we must needs make haste, if this elf Lethani gets back to his employer, then there can be only two logical courses, either they will speed Mardrick’s wife away or make haste to bolster her defences ahead of this ceremony whilst perhaps laying an ambush for us.  

  Turning to Mardrick Rellek says, The letter seems to exonerate you Mardick. 

Come friends we must make haste.  Could Karis and I not use these horses to get to the village and spy out the way?  What do you say?


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 8, 2008)

"_No," Mardrick says, addressing Karis, "I do not know the elf, either."

After hearing Rellek speak, Mardrick's voice rises in panic._ "_Take her away!?!? Give me that letter!"

Mardrick speeds his way through the letter, mumbling words to himself. "Ceremony?!?!? What in the gods' name are they planning for her? And they have looted my home and Dardus's smithy, have they? We may have caught a bit of luck then."

Mardrick rushes over to the cart that is not burning. __The cart is filled with weapons. __ "No, no, not that, no," he says, clearly searching for something. Mardrick rushes over to the burning cart. It is still hot, but a few glints of steel can be seen. He picks a stick up off the ground and rummages around inside. "Aha!" He reaches in and gingerly lifts out a longsword, passing it from hand to hand to avoid getting burned. He lays it on the gound. He continues to search, but finds nothing.

"This is one of my finer pieces of work. Well, mine and Dardus's. He made the sword. I gave it magic. One of you take it, we may have need of it on the road ahead. It pulls the very life out of your vanquished enemies." Mardrick continues to search for other weapons, but finds nothing special.

"I agree Rellek, we must move quickly. But what of the men here?" he adds, indicating the captives.

_[sblock=The sword]+1 lifedrinker longsword. +1d6 necrotic on critical.
When you drop an enemy to 0 hp or below with it, you gain 5 tmp hp.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 8, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> "I agree Rellek, we must move quickly. But what of the men here?" he adds, indicating the captives.




"You know these men, Mardrick.  If we leave them here tied up, do you think they'll have the sense to flee this place when they squirm free, or are we going to have to kill them to keep them from stabbing us in the back?" Karis asks, drawing her shortsword.  She clearly doesn't much care one way or the other.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 8, 2008)

[OOC who gets the sword, it doesn't 'fit' with me so I'm happy for it to go to whoever. 

as regards the armour need to find out whose AC can do with the boast-what does everyone else think?  Don't know if this sort of stuff is best left to the other thread or not?]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 8, 2008)

The grunt quakes visibly, having overheard Karis.

"Please, we did not know we would be forced to fight Mardrick! We were told we would be paid for moving these carts, and that we might be called on to defend them.  One of our number questioned the man hiring us as to why we were moving weapons out of Dardus's smithy, and for that he earned a knife to the throat! We didn't know..." He falls to his knees, weeping pitifully ."Please just let us go! We have no fight with you."


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmmm, I agree that haste does seem prudent, but I do not believe I like the idea of splitting up, especially so far outside of town.  If we get to the outskirts of town and we want a couple of individuals to scout a little inside, not straying TOO far from the rest of us, in case they need support, that is a different story, but I think we should stay relatively together.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 9, 2008)

Joshua stares down at the grunt "Personally I think we should kill them all.  After all they did attack us."  He sighs.  "But I suppose you're going to say 'it wasn't their fault' or 'they're only poor farmers'."

"I don't like the idea of just letting them go.  If only one of them is really working for the enemy then we have a dagger at our backs.  So we need to decide.  Kill them, or tie them securely and leave them here until we are finished."

He walks away as though the matter is no longer of interest to him.

"As to pushing on I agree we need to do that with some urgency, but equally I do not think we should split up just yet.  In this I agree fully with Todarr - stay together till the outskirts of the town, and then perhaps scout."

"And for pity's sake will whoever wants that armour put... it... on; we're wasting time!"


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 9, 2008)

I have tied them, Rellek indicated the last remaining grunt who he'd hitched up with the others still sleeping soundly.   I would suggest we let them live.  Perhaps leaving one of the blades to hand so that they can cut themselves free.  Besides it would reflect poor on us if we left these men with no means of escape from these woods as night draws in.  

With that Rellek ties up the last grunt allowing him so movement so he might make his way slowly to the blade he places in a tree some distance from him.  That should give you something to think about and us time to get back to town.  

Friends lets then make haste since we are agreed to head back together. 

And with that Rellek took the horses [OOC = assuming there is enough for us to all mount on or share...and if not I'll use them to pack up the remaining weapons and walk besides] and began to move out.  

[Please feel free anyone to jump in if they feel I'm off here...]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 9, 2008)

"Hmph," Karis grunts indifferently.  "Whatever.  I'm pretty sure these wretches know better than to place themselves at the other end of our blades again.  Not a pair of stones between the lot of 'em.  At least, there won't be if I ever see them again.  Farewell, then, wretches.  I do recommend leaving before nightfall; the spider-crabs are hungry at this time of year." 

She sheathes her blade, helps herself to a brace of the dead leader's daggers, and tosses the slightly bloody magical armor to Rellek.  "Here.  Use it better than he did." 

ooc:  Dunno how many horses there are.  Karis will happily do without or, less happily, ride double, if there's a shortage.


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 9, 2008)

With the party's course decided, Moreen pulls her dagger with its sheath and hands it to Mardrick. "Just in case. No argument or comments. You're a target and there are times when magic isn't an option. Just shove the pointy end into where they're squishy, if it comes to that."

She mounts her horse again, ready to move.

OOC: Moreen bought her own horse at the beginning of the game. So she's good.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 9, 2008)

_With the remaining grunts tied up, the party heads out once more, Mardrick moving faster than you thought possible given his condition and general lack of athleticism. "I never thought I'd say this, but I wish my hidden stash got discovered! There are a few more things I've enchanted that you could have used. Hopefully we'll be able to get inside my house when we reach Greensfen proper to get the rest. Hurry, we're nearly there!"
_
_The 'leader' of the grunts edges forward as the party departs, slowly shimmying his way towards the blade and his freedom. It looks like it will take him at least ten minutes to free himself and his companions.
_
[sblock=OOC]
You all reach a milestone (two encounters completed), and get an action point (and all encounter powers back, of course)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 9, 2008)

_The outskirts of Greensfen can be seen not more than a mile or two away. 

"Come, let's get off the road so we're not spotted. I have a place we can hide." Mardrick leads you to the edge of the Dead Forest, where a small hill hides you from the road. 

"What do we do now?"

_[sblock=OOC]
As I recall, you wanted to scout the town, right? Who will go a scouting?
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 9, 2008)

"Well someone did mention scouting.  But don't count me in on that, I'm about as stealthy as a pregnant moose on an iced up lake."

Joshua sat down on the grass and opened his pack.  

"Journeybread, anyone?"


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 10, 2008)

OOC = Karis and Rellek were going to scout.  With the dark leaf armour my stealth roll is now +8 since I no longer get the skill check penalty my previous armour gave me.  

NT can we have a map of a reprise of the general layout of the Greensfen?  

Ab


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 10, 2008)

*Maps and stuff*

The approach to Greensfen is an east-west road (you are coming from the east).

Here is a map of the area around Mardrick's house when you saw it last. Mostly surrounded by pitifully small abandoned houses, his is the one in the middle.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 10, 2008)

Rellek looked at his companions then back to Karis, Well...how do you think we should approach this?


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 10, 2008)

Todarr begins to strategize (I imagine Mardrick drawing the map we see in the sand, and Todarr pointing with a stick as he speaks: ) I know we talked about scouting, but this crude map that Mardrick has drawn us in the sand suggests that there are more buildings past Mardrick's house than on the side we will come into town.  If we split up, worst case scenario is that those that are scouting nods to Rellek and Karis (yes?) might be ambushed on the other side of Mardrick's with what could easily be a great force.  Assuming Mardrick's house is the center of the activity (and due to its central location and the nature of what is happening, that seems likely), being separate on either side of that could be disastrous.

I think the stealthy members should stay no more than 20-30 feet ahead as we all enter the town, attempting to clear each building one at a time as quietly as possible until the rest of town is alerted to our presence, trying to make it to Mardrick's without any enemies potentially coming out of the buildings we have passed to be at our backs.  Anyone else have any input?


----------



## covaithe (Sep 10, 2008)

Karis grunts.  "I don't like it.  A corridor, a limited front like that...  it's just asking for an ambush.  There's no way they'll have left that approach unguarded.  They know we exist; by now they surely know we're coming.  I don't see any reason to let them know which direction we're coming from, too.  We should try the rooftops.  Rellek and I come in from the north over the buildings if we can.  If we can't, then we go house to house through the buildings.  The rest of you wait a bit and come up the main road."

ooc:  And with that, I'm off for the weekend.  I might get a chance to post again in the morning, but I won't promise it.  I'll be back Monday.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 11, 2008)

"Well so far they have not proved to be too competent.  And I think the sooner we do this the better.  I have two suggestions."

He points to the scrawled map on the ground.  "Plan A: Karis and Rellek move quietly in on either side of the street looking for any signs of occupation.  Todarr and Moreen come in a little behind to provide quick back-up should it be needed.  I come in a little behind them to provide...let us call it covering fire, that seems like a good name for it."

"Plan B: We don't bother too much with stealth.  After all as you've said, they are probably expecting us.  In this scenario it is Todarr and Moreen as the better armoured who go first followed by Karis and Rellek with missiles up and ready.  Again I will be there with them or slightly behind."

"Personally I prefer the second option as it can bring the greatest amount of hurt, quickly, down upon any who get in our way."

He looked up at the others.

"So.  What do you think?"


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 11, 2008)

[ooc do we take a vote or something...my one worry with scouting is not being able to feed back to you without giving ourselves away]

Rellek drew a deep breath and sighed, Friends several ways present themselves one thing is for sure I imagine that our presence is known.  You recall the folk we saw leaving ahead of our skirmish on the road [sblock] (http://www.enworld.org/forum/4451063-post333.html  [/sblock]

I fear that our foe has already put in place his forces, as he did with the barns containing the stones.  Perhaps stealth as Todarr suggested with your immediate presence might be wise.  Our only two advantages are that they know not whether their first attack succeeded, nor indeed which way we shall come from.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 11, 2008)

"I must admit that I was impressed by the fight back at the carts.  It was...it was..."  Joshua searches for a good description.

"It was shock and awe!  That's what it was right enough.  We went through those back there like  through a goose.  And perhaps we are being too careful, too timid.  If necessary I could blast these nearest buildings with fire and see what pops out."

His manner becomes animated before settling down again.  "Very well, that may be a bit too much, but you know what I mean.  We need to get a move on."


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 11, 2008)

"_It seems certain that 'they' know about you, but we can't be sure if they know you have found me. It could be that dark elf fled to Greensfen to report to gods-knows-who, but he could have easily gone the other way as well. Hmm..." Mardrick seems lost in thought.
_


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 12, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC ]

Unless anyone has any better ideas, should we make haste and just press forward with Karis and Rellek scouting a within sight a short distance ahead as Todarr suggested? 

Assuming this is ok...
[/sblock]

Rellek moved forward axes drawn in stopping to listen, look and watch the way ahead loose but ready for action. He began by taking the southern section as he circled in toward Mardrick's house.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
For now let's wait for covaithe to get back after the weekend before hitting town. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 12, 2008)

good idea


----------



## covaithe (Sep 15, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm back, though a bit swamped.  Let's trash this town!  Er, I mean, quietly infiltrate it and perform our mission with minimal collateral damage.  Yeah.  That's it.  [/sblock]

Karis shrugs.  "I suppose it's just as likely that Captain Patience here," she elbows Rellek before continuing, "would fall off the roof and give us away.  The direct route is probably good enough for these yokels.  Come on." 

Karis advances behind Rellek, shortsword at the ready, moving down the opposite side of the street from him, eyes peeled for movement.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 16, 2008)

Joshua strode into the middle of the street and waved graciously to Todarr and Moreen.

"Shall we dance?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 16, 2008)

_"I will follow with my hood up, lest our enemies be alerted to my presence. Remember, they may not know I still live." 

__Mardrick sighs.  __"Well, I guess we better get this over with. Whatever happens, know that you have my eternal thanks. You have done more than I possibly could have hoped for. If you rescue Elloen I fear my debt to you may never be repaid..." Mardrick approaches each of you in turn and clasps your hands with some awkwardness. 

"Right then, let's go," he says, with grim determination. 

_[sblock=OOC]
Anybody got a marching order in mind?
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 16, 2008)

[Sblock=occ]
I think following what's been said already that its going to be Rellek and Karis out in front...I said I'd work around from the south so I guess Karis will take a sweep in from the North, after that it gets hazy.  Guys...[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 16, 2008)

ooc:  perhaps Moreen, Joshua, Mardrick, Todarr...  Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## The Digger (Sep 16, 2008)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 16, 2008)

Having very little skill in Stealth (+3) and zero ranged attacks, I wish to be in the front line of the "not sneaking" crowd.  I had imagined Karis and Rellek scouting out about 20-30 feet, and the rest of us following.  As long as I'm relatively in the front of the crowd in back, I'm happy.

So, I propose:

Karis  Rellek

[[4-6 squares]]

Todarr Moreen
Joshua Mardrick


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 16, 2008)

_The party makes its way to Greensfen, trying hard not to look too conspicuous. You pass a number of unhappy looking townsfolk, most of whom avoid looking at you. Those that do quickly look away and scurry off.

The tension mounts as Mardrick's house appears in sight for the first time. Rellek and Karis scout ahead, doing their best not to be seen, with the rest of the party hanging back close to the walls of the nearby houses. The rest of the party can just make out a couple of bodies standing in front of Mardrick's house. After a few moments, Karis and Rellek step quickly back and duck into a nearby alley.
_
[sblock=Karis and Rellek]
You saw two very tough looking men in hide armor. Each has two handaxes on their belt and a greataxe strapped to their back. You ducked back into the alley just as the closer of the two began to look your way, but you were not seen. You did not manage to see anything other than what's in front of you (ie the front of the house and any other houses).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 16, 2008)

*Map update*

[sblock=OOC]
We are not in combat yet - let me know what happens next.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 17, 2008)

Assuming from your description that the closer guy that almost saw Karis and Rellek did not see the rest of us?!?  

I see (in my mind's eye) the rest of us hugging the wall so as not to be as conspicuous as a group of guys strutting three-abreast like an old slow-motion challenging lead-up to a fight scene.....

Of course, if your description DOES lead up to them spotting us, because we are walking that way, then Todarr would happily follow suit with that sort of cocky stroll right up to danger.... just wasn't part of the plan.


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 17, 2008)

But as to answer the question, I propose that we let Karis and Rellek stay there, while the rest of us trudge down the street as though we were trying to be sneaky, but failing.... and semi-retreat back to where we are on the map there, pulling the two guys back to us, and perhaps leaving Karis and Rellek to come in from a flanking position... (I will use hand signals to convey that sentiment to Karis and Rellek from their position)

If agreed, I think we should try to find out from the men what is going on in this town, but lead into Mardrick beginning with the smack talk to rile up the men (a la "the men you sent couldn't even kill me, weakened with the blight" or something like that)


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
While the two axe-wielders could see you from that distance, they can't see you that clearly, and haven't given any indication that they view you as a threat (yet).
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]If you want them to come after us -- which is a pretty good idea IMO -- nothing says smack talk like a volley of ranged weapons.  [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 17, 2008)

Rellek looks back to where the rest of the party remained partially hidden, nudging Karis, they concentrated as Todarr made hand signals to indicate his suggestions. Rellek noddded to show he understood, before moving off again.  

[Sblock=ooc]
Assuming Karis is with me, I guess we go north through the alley, west till we're behind the house, huging what terrain there is to avoid being spotted from within the house and come around to a flanking position as Todarr suggested.  To the left of the furthest flunky from the main group.  

Assuming Covaithe - you happy with this?
[/sblock]

Ab


----------



## covaithe (Sep 17, 2008)

ooc: I'm happy with that, but...  is that an alley?  I didn't think there was a way through the north end of the street we're on.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 17, 2008)

The map shows difficult terrain, not impassable...I didn't read anything  in the description either - unless I failed my spot check.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
The alley ends (street hits the wall of a house) directly north of Karis and Rellek. Sorry map could be clearer.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
NT is the wall climbable?  

If not I guess we need a distraction to slip around by another route?
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=Climbable]
Yes, I'd guess the walls are climbable. These are smallish shacks for the most part. Most of them have chimneys or something similar. For simplicity assume walls are 10 ft tall and the tops of the houses are difficult terrain. I hadn't planned to map the tops of houses (!) but assume you have about three squares worth of roof at the edges where it isn't specified in the map.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Covaithe, what do you think to Karis and Rellek shimmying up and over to get around the back.  I'm game...what do you think?
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Sure.  One boosts the other, tie a rope around the chimney (Karis has rope, if Rellek doesn't), for easier ascent and descent.  When we get up there, signal the others and coordinate our attacks?[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 17, 2008)

Following Karis' lead Rellek watched his skilful friend move toward and then up over the wall.  

[sblock=ooc]
I will holster my axes, to get ready to climb until we are down the other side.  But I will also use this opportunity to get a good look around as a result of getting up (assuming I make the DC's ok- don't forget the -1 penalty on skill checks is gone now  ) higher.  I'm interested in seeing if there are any upper story rooms that are being used to guard the house.  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 17, 2008)

_Karis and Rellek carefully slither on to the roof and inch their way forward on their bellies to avoid notice. When they reach the western-most edge of the roof, they spot what looks like a garden-variety bandit (based on the one they met before)  behind the front of Mardrick's house. He is seated, his back to the wall, casting an occasional glance from side to side while chewing on a piece of grass.

_[sblock=OOC]
Rellek is in the square above the window, Karis is one square north - both are prone. The bandit they spotted is four squares north of the easternmost axe wielder.
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 17, 2008)

The way I envision it, Rellek responds to my gestures with a quick set of his own, to show his amendment to my plan: climbing over the building to really get behind the guys.  Therefore, we see Rellek and Karis disappear down the alley away from our view and wait several moments to (hopefully) give them enough time to scale the wall, belly-crawl to the other end of the building, and begin preparations to climb down into the quad once we draw the 2 (from our perspective) guards our way.

After several minutes, we will continue moving down the street into town slowly, but not entirely stealth-like (we want them to hear us, but look like we're sneaking).  Ideally, I would like to make it at least halfway between the quad and the alleyway Rellek and Karis hid (no closer than 6 squares east of the closest guard, but not stopping before 9 squares to his east, unless he sees us earlier and tells us to stop).

As to the smack talk, I agree with the ranged attacks, but I would like to give the guards a chance to tell us a little bit about why they're here (to attack us, take Mardrick or keep us outside of the house, etc) before we drop into combat.  To that end, being that Mardrick is an NPC, would NT rather I do the talking?  I only suggested Mardrick because he is, after all, the one they're after; thought it might be punchier coming from him.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Having Mardrick do too much is just me playing with myself.  But if you'd like him to do something feel free and tell him. Although I can't guarantee he'll go along with it...
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 18, 2008)

Joshua growls at the relative inactivity. "What are we pussy-footing around for? The longer we take doing this the longer they have to do whatever they are getting up to over there."

He hefts his staff and points it roughly down the street. "There's only two of them and they don't look much tougher than the last lot. Why don't I try to put them to sleep? If it works we can then just saunter on up there and see what's what. How about it?" 

[sblock=OOC]Joshua doesn't know about the guy at the back. Anyway he's a pretty grumpy sort of guy who likes to call a spade a spade[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=Joshua]
Not to be a total party-pooper, but I believe you already used your sleep daily...
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 18, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC]

NT any chance we could get these grids statted along the side and top...you know A, B, C along the top and 1...2...3 along the side.  Its just really hard to keep up with directions and stuff when its nine to the north of...etc.  

Sorry to be a pain.  
[/sblock]

Rellek will wait till the the party have begun to engage the guards, before he will suggest to Karis that they make a move.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 18, 2008)

Karis whispers to Rellek, "That guy in the back will probably go down from one good shot, like the fools at the wagon.  Do you think we can take him out without alerting the guards at the front?  If so, maybe we could get a look inside."


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 18, 2008)

Rellek nodded his agreement, Have you a coin to decided upon whose skill the matter is to be decided?

[sblock=OOC]
Covaithe question is whose got the best chance of killing him from here?  

careful attack with my bow gives me a +7 (just to check, +2 prof, +2 Dex, +1 level and +2 from careful attack at will - hope that I've read that right), has Karis anything better to take him out from this range?  
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]My bow is also +7 vs. AC.  A thrown dagger is I believe +8 vs. AC, but I think it has a range penalty from here.  And unfortunately, piercing strike (targets reflex) doesn't work with ranged weapons.  I suppose I get CA against the guy, since he hasn't acted yet in this "combat".  I think you do too, since he's not aware of you.  So it's even.[/sblock]

Karis tilts her head, and with a slightly manic grin responds, "Why don't I slip down the rope and hide behind that statue?  Shoot him if he looks this way.  I wonder what Moreen and Joshua and the others are waiting for?  I thought they'd have started a ruckus by now."


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 18, 2008)

Rellek nodded as he carefully removed his bow and let Karis move off.  

Sighting the thug in his sights he pulled back the bow, whilst slowly moving himself up to not draw his attention.

[sblock=ooc]
ok I''ll wait till Karis is down and if necessary shoot with careful attack.

I roll an 18 (I wanted it to be 20, but it could have been 1 so you know I'm ok with that ) so if I've got my maths right then its 25 to hit and 1d8+2 damage I don't think I can make him hunters quarry also so if I hit I do 11 damage in total.  But I'll hold that in reserve in case Karis wants to make the kill if she's got the position for it. 

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 18, 2008)

_Karis slips down the other side of the building as carefully as possible, but is spotted by the man behind the house. He gets up and as he opens his mouth to say something, Rellek's arrow pierces his throat, silencing him. His body slumps to the ground with a great thud as Karis slips behind a statue.

The noise is enough to rouse the axe wileders nearby, who start forward. "Hey what was that?" They walk forward, but before they get around to the back of the house, they spot the rest of the party, who starts walking towards them

"Hey, you four. Hey, you. Stop!" 

__He shouts towards the house "Boss, I think they're here!" _


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 18, 2008)

*Map update*

[sblock=Notes]
Rellek, you are prone at the moment but have not been noticed.
Karis has also escaped detection thus far.
Let me know if you want to drop into combat now.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
first for thanks for the map references, now'll at least I'll be able to follow things more clearly .  

Rellek will remain where he is, bow drawn and wait to see how things play out with the others.  
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 18, 2008)

Since them spotting us was what I wanted, I continue to walk forward unhurriedly and unthreateningly (although my weapon is out, I am carrying it rather than weilding it), hoping the rest of my group of four follows my lead.

I ignore A1's "stop", continuing to walk forward, but say Bring out this _Boss_, I would speak with him.  I will continue to walk calmly, but on guard.  Should the axewielder do anything combat related (such as look like he will attack if I do NOT stop), I will stop, snapping my battleaxe up to a readied position and drop into a readied stance with my shield held up towards the axewielders.  My goal, however, is to make it to row 26, so I can "talk out in the open" (which is what I would say if he asks)


----------



## The Digger (Sep 18, 2008)

Joshua curses under his breath as he realises his spell limitations. Still, nothing ventured...

He strides forward making sure he stays behind Todarr and his protecting armour.

"Mardrek. I suggest you come with us but stay behind Moreen. You are less likely to be a target then."

As he walks he considers his remaining options, but decides to wait until he sees the enemies reactions as well as to see if this 'boss' turns up.

[sblock=OOC]Since we're gonna need it soon:-Initiative 16+4=20: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

The axe wielders close on the party slowly. The second axewielder pipes up. 

"He said stop. I suggest you listen, unless your flesh is longing for the taste of cold steel. "

The one in front starts to step towards the back of the house. "Paolus, come over here. Paolus!" He steps further, and spots the dead bandit. "Damnit! Boss, they killed Paolus! What do we do?"

The door of the house opens, and a man in a grey-black cloak emerges holding a gnarled staff. "Return the favor, of course!" he says, in a gravelly voice. "Kill them. Kill them all!"


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

*Initiative order - Karis is up*

[sblock=OOC]
Poor man's map update - position changes in parens till I get home

Karis
?????
Joshua(J28)
A1 (G21)
A2 (J22)
Boss (J18)
Rellek
Mardrick(I28)
Todarr(J27)
Moreen(I27)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 19, 2008)

Instantly reckoning the new arrival as the most dangerous Joshua thrust forward his staff, pointing directly at the grey-clad man.

"To Belos Ischyros!" the arcane syllables cause the hair on his arms to stand on end, but he is well used to that.

A bolt of force streaks towards the enemy and impacts.

[sblock=OOC] Magic Missile vs Ref. Roll 14 (boo hoo) damage (unlikely) 10: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 19, 2008)

Karis briefly contemplates remaining hidden, but she cannot resist the temptation to get in the first strike.  She hurls a dagger at the man with the staff, then darts behind the house, hoping no one will have noticed where the dagger came from.  

[sblock=ooc]standard: thrown dagger at the boss (he's not on the map so I'm not sure if I have line of effect to him; if not, I guess do it against the nearer axe guy.  That might negate the range penalty.   I made the attack at +9 (+1 level, +4 dex, +3 prof, +1 rogue dagger affinity, +2 CA, -2 long range) and hit AC 17 for 16 damage.
Move:  behind the house to G-16.  Not sure if I need a hide check, since I'll have total concealment from all enemies that I know about, but I'll go ahead and make one anyways, at -5 from moving more than 2 squares (boo!):  11
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 19, 2008)

Rellek was thankful for not having been spotted and let loose with his arrows, praying they'd fly straight and true.  

[sblock=OOC]

I'd also like to hit the robed guy, but am not sure if I can or not.  To save hassle, I'll roll for him first, if that's no good then take the second option for the others.

Against robed magic user, since I'm closest so I'll get +1 for prime shot, be using twin strike dex v AC, (oh bother I rolled two 5's +6 (Bab + prime shot)= 11:> bleh!)

If I cannot hit robed wizard I'll go against thug A1 I'll make him my hunters Quarry, and first: to hit 22, 11 Damage.  A2 24 to hit, 9 damage...

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

_Karis springs into action, stepping from behind the statue and plunging a dagger into an axe wielder. "Ahhhh!! What in the gods?!?!?" The axe wielder turns around, but Karis manages to slip behind the house before he can figure out what happened. 

The leader turns towards the house. "Lethani! A second chance presents itself. I suggest you use it wisely!" The elven archer from the last encounter makes an appearance. He streams out of the door and heads to the west end of the house, turns, and fires an arrow at the party, but it lands at their feet.

Joshua's bolt of force slams into the leader, and a look of shock appears on his face. "A decent shot," he huffs while breathing heavily. "Let's see what you think of THIS!" He lifts his staff and extends his arm. Lightning shoots forth, first hitting Todarr, then hopping to Moreen, and finally landing on Joshua, scorching each along the way. The leader then ducks back into the house. "Get them!" he yells from inside.

The axe wielders take a few steps forward. They reach to their sides in unison and chuck hand axes. The first tosses one at Moreen, but it flies wide of the mark. The second hits Todarr squarely in the chest.

Without a bead on the leader, Rellek takes aim at the axe wielders below, and strikes both. "Boss! They got an archer on the roof!"

_[sblock=Results]
(Map update coming soon)
A1 takes 16 damage from Karis.
Leader/Mage takes 10 damage from Joshua (barely hit)
Joshua takes 9 damage from leader.
Todarr takes 9 damage from leader.
Moreen takes 9 damage from leader.
Todarr takes 9 damage from A2 (critical hit!)
A1 is Rellek's quarry
A1 takes 11 damage from Rellek.
A2 takes 9 damage from Rellek.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

*Map update*

EA = Elven Archer
Leader is somewhere in the house


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

*Status - Moreen, Todarr, Mardrick and Karis are next*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (25/29)
Elven Archer
Joshua (19/30) 
Axe Wielder 1 (27 damage taken, Rellek's Quarry)
Axe Wielder 2 (9 damage taken)
Leader (10 damage taken)
Rellek (32/37)
Todarr (11/29, bloodied)
Moreen (31/40)
Mardrick (15/16)
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 20, 2008)

Moreen winces in pain, but her grit teeth becomes a grin. "I guess we can't be civilized about this." She strides forward, the steel of her blade sweeping at the wounded axe warrior. "Face me then!"

[sblock=actions]move action - move to square I-24
standard action - bolstering strike on A1
minor action - divine challenge on A2[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 20, 2008)

Todarr lets out an enormous bellow, enraged that all that planning would result in the enemy getting such a drop on him

[sblock=actions]Move: looping around to the south to K23.  

Standard: Using Wolf Pack Tactics to shift one square west to K22 into a better tactical position on A2.  +11 vs AC (+8 normally +2 flanking +1 from being bloodied) = 18 + 11 = 29 to hit for 6 + 4 = 10 damage

If A2 not down (likely scenario), Todarr, enraged, will immediately follow up his vicious overhead smash with a powerful uppercutting attack (action point), hoping to unbalance his foe and push him backward into the waiting range of his ally, Moreen: Hammer and Anvil +11 (not sure if my init bonus to hit on Action Point attacks from Commanding Presence applies to me, as well, but that would bump by an additional +3) vs Reflex = 11 + 11 = 22 to hit for 1d8 + 4 = 4 + 4 = 8 damage, leaving A2 open for a followup basic attack from Moreen: ((it's 2 AM as I write this on my way to bed, and Lotus' basic attack needs me to do too much math right now... so I leave the rolling of your free basic attack to you Lotus, with a +3 damage, if you hit))

Minor: snarl at A2 Not such a fair fight without your Boss to hold your hand, is it? Todarr remarks to A2 loud enough for all to hear with an inspiring smile suddenly on his face (inspiring word on me: 8 + 3 = 11 HP back (to 22))[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 20, 2008)

Rellek was pleased that his prayers had been answered but badly needed to get down from the roof or risk missing the action. 

[sblock=ooc]
First of I'll jump down from the roof (relatively speaking) and depending on whose left will either fire two arrows into A1 and A2 with twin strike.  

If on the other hand in the order of things they're down then I will move towards F26 from the roof...and if I can then move south toward J26 assuming that I can fire at that elf with twin shot.  If I need to convert an action point to afford extra movement if needed. 

So I will roll two twice for twin shot and you can apply it to whoever I get to attack

To hit 6+ 5= 11 ):[), 10+5=15 v Dex, to hit 10, 6 (if I get to use Hunters Quarry then add 2 damage if appropriate)
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 20, 2008)

Karis steals a glimpse around the corner, and, catching sight of the archer, smiles just a little.  She darts forward and stabs hard at the archer's exposed back.  

[sblock=ooc]torturous strike, hits AC 17 for 22 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
torturous strike = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1738223/22 Damage - Ouch!

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 20, 2008)

_Moreen's sword strikes true, carving a deep groove into the exposed flesh of her target. _

_Todarr maneuvers nimbly around the other axewielder, setting himself up into an advantageous position. He strikes hard, his new blade piercing deep enough to taste bone.  He continues his merciless assault, slicing across the enemies chest and leaving an opening for Moreen to strike, which she does, and hard.
Enraged, the axe wielder lashes out at Moreen with his fist, but misses.

Mardrick keeps his distance from the ensuing battle, but eager to help he launches a staccato series of blue pulses at the nearest target, cursing his very existence in tongues foreign. The pulses leave tiny black burns in the face of the other axe wielder, who, unable to reach Mardrick, lashes out in fury at Todarr, kicking and screaming, but causing no damage.

Meanwhile, Karis sneaks behind the archer, wounding him grievously. He turns around in shock, takes one step backwards, and with a look of pure malice on his face, launches an arrow at Karis at extreme close range. It is a good shot, but not good enough to match Karis's last minute dodge.

_[sblock=Results]
Dang, nice rolls everyone.

Moreen hits A1 (13+7=20) for 5 (1d8+3) damage.
Moreen gains 2 tmp hp
Moreen    challenges A2
Todarr hits A2 for 10 damage
Todarr hits A2 again for 8 damage.
Moreen's basic attack hits A2 (would have missed without CA) for 10 damage.
Todarr heals 11
Mardrick curses A1.
Mardrick hits A1 for 6 damage.
Karis hits archer for 22 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 20, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 20, 2008)

*Status - Joshua's turn*

[sblock=Rellek]
Your turn will come after joshu and enemies act - I'll resolve your action then (feel free to change of course)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Status]
Karis (25/29)
Elven Archer(22 damage taken, bloodied)
Joshua (19/30) 
Axe Wielder 1 (38 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry, cursed)
Axe Wielder 2 (37 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by moreen)
Leader (10 damage taken)
Rellek (37/37)
Todarr (22/29)
Moreen (31/40, 2 tmp hp)
Mardrick (15/16)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Enemy Defenses]
Axe wielders - Ac 15; Fo 15; Re 14; Wi 14
Leader - Ac 17; Fo 13; Re 14; Wi 15
Archer - Ac 15; Fo 11; Re 13; Wi 12
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 21, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC]
NT feel free to correct me if I'm wrong with a loaded exclamation mark, but you have Rellek on 32/37, have I missed something - I don't remember being hit since the last combat?
Ab.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
You are right Arbanax. I corrected the last status post. Must have been copy/paste error.
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 21, 2008)

Joshua, suspicious of the inactivity of the enemy spell wielder decides to move toward the back of the building. (F23)

Quickly glancing at the back of the building he can see no sign of activity although a strange prickle on the back of his neck reassures him that Rellek is still on overwatch.

With no other target visible he calmly sends a small ball of fire at the axe wielders - too calmly! He curses as the burst of flame erupts feebly behind the enemy. Close - but no fire damage!

[sblock=OOC]attack roll vs Ref = 11: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 22, 2008)

_The enemy mage steps out, and after quickly surveying the battle shouts out. "Elloen! Activate the stone!"

Her voice emerges from inside the house. "How do I do that?" She sounds strangely unaffected given the circumstances.

"A drop of blood! Yours, the prisoner's - it doesn't matter, just do it!" He turns to face Todarr's backside and unleashes a torrent of force, pounding him like ocean waves crashing into rocks. Satisfied, he yells to his underlings. "Men, don't let them surround you. Move!"

The axe wielders shift around, trying to avoid being flanked. One swings at Todarr, but the clumsy blow is easily ducked. Moreen is not as lucky - even her armor cannot block the brute force of the swing she receives.

Mardrick, hearing his wife's voice, shouts out at the top of the lungs. "Elloen! Stay inside! We're coming for you!" He tries to conjure up more blue flame but is too overcome by emotion to achieve the required level of focus.

Rellek jumps down from the roof with cat-like grace rarely seen in a dragonborn. Raising his bow he lets two arrows fly - both land at the feet of the axe wielders.

_[sblock=Results]
Moreen takes 12 damage.
Todarr takes 8 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 22, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 22, 2008)

*Status - Moreen, Todarr, and Karis are next*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (25/29) <--- your turn
Elven Archer(22 damage taken, bloodied)
Joshua (19/30) 
Axe Wielder 1 (38 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry, cursed)
Axe Wielder 2 (37 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by moreen)
Leader (10 damage taken)
Rellek (37/37)
Mardrick (15/16)
Todarr (14/29, bloodied) <--- your turn
Moreen (21/40) <--- your turn
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 22, 2008)

Hearing Elloen's voice, Karis suddenly remembers the small vials of blight-curing goop at her belt.  She grins her crazy little grin again and makes a break for it, ducking and dodging past the archer and the startled leader and stepping into the house.  If she makes it, she quickly looks around for the warlock's wife, crushes one vial into her fingers and smears the goop on her weapon, and lashes out at the woman.  

[sblock]I sincerely hope that in 4e you don't get more than one OA per round, otherwise I think the leader will get three on me and I'll probably be dead.  In fact, I'll go so far as to say that if you can make more than one OA per round, I'll not do this at all and do something else instead.  I'm willing to take 2 OAs for this move, but not four.  
Move:  inside the house and get adjacent to Elloen, wherever she is.  I think I can get anywhere in the house with 7 squares of movement.  
Minor:  go go gadget goop
Standard:  go easy on the wife:  +7 vs AC (reflex?), hits AC 21 for 1 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
In 4e, you can only issue one OA on any opponent's turn, but you can hit multiple opponents (on different turns). So yes in this case you can only get hit twice. [/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=standard]Snarling at the leader in his peripheral vision, Todarr reels back for a mighty swing.  Bastion of Defense: +9 (bloodied) vs AC = 13 + 9 = 22 vs AC dealing 15 + 4 = 19 damage to Axewielder 1

Moreen, Joshua, Rellek and myself all get +1 to all defenses for the rest of the encounter and 8 temporary hit points.  Karis has just moved within 5 squares of me, as well, but, being inside the building, is not in line of sight, so I believe she would not be eligible for this, right NT?[/sblock]

[sblock=move]shift to K22[/sblock]

[sblock=minor]Dragon Breath.  If A1 is down (hopeful), I will direct Dragon Breath at leader, focusing my rage over his attack towards him fully.  If A1 is not down, I will use my new position to direct a cone of fire that will hit both axe wielders, without affecting Moreen. First attack: 10 + 7 = 17 vs Reflex = hit regardless for 4 + 1 = 5 damage. ((second attack, if needed against A2: 18 +7 = 25 vs Reflex, hit for same 5 damage))[/sblock]

[sblock=free]Using my armor's daily power: healing 8 HP without using a surge (back to 22)[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]speaking of OAs, does Moreen get any for the Axe warrior movements? I assume that the leader has a power to let them shift around though[/sblock]
Moreen staggers back a step with the force of the blow. The pain shoots through her body from the wound. She can feel wet blood streaming out underneath her armor. She brings her shield to bear, protecting herself as much as possible. The runes on her armor glow again and the pain immediately fades. She pushes her assailant back with her shield, not to move him, but to create an opening for her blade. She thrusts forward with renewed vigor, feeling the power of Erathis strengthen her arm.
[sblock=actions]free action - using the armor to heal as if Moreen had spent a healing surge
minor action - channel divinity -divine strength
standard action - valiant strike on A2[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=Moreen]
The axe wielders only shifted, so no opportunity attacks (unless you've got some powers I forgot about...)
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC  Todarr]
If I'm not mistaken, you used your daily power already against the hounds two fights back.  You may keep your attack roll and let me know how you'd like to proceed (re roll damage since that's a different roll most likely). 
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 23, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> [sblock=OOC  Todarr]
> If I'm not mistaken, you used your daily power already against the hounds two fights back.  You may keep your attack roll and let me know how you'd like to proceed (re roll damage since that's a different roll most likely).
> [/sblock]




Holy crap, you're right!!!  Not trying to pull one over on you, but I still had it in my head that I was saving it... wonder where that came from.

At any rate, I will do the Dragon Breath from my starting position, followed by a Wolf Pack Tactics instead of the daily, which is the same except for the damage: 5 + 4 = 9 damage to A1.  WPT allows me to make the shift I was going for as a free action, so I reserve the right to move to close with the Leader, should A1 drop from my 2 attacks (and if he should drop from my melee attack, I get 5 temp HP).  Free action of healing done right after attack, in either case.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

_Todarr's dragon breath singes both axe wielders, and he heaps more pain upon the axe wielder in front of him with the deft application of his blade.

Moreen lashes out with her sword, but her target dodges out of the way, sticking out his tongue in a disgusting taunt.

Karis flies through the field of battle, doging swings from the elf and the leader as she runs, and disappears inside the house.

_[sblock=Karis]_
You run into Mardrick's house, and spot elloen sitting in the corner.  She holds a knife in her hand, and her left palm is bleeding slightly. A  small stone is set in front of her, and it is glowing faintly. She is staring at it intently when you enter, and she has just enough time to raise her knife slightly when you cut into her arm with your flower-slimed blade.  Her eyes widen in shock, and she looks down at her arm as her blood mixes with the greenish plant goo.

Her expression changes from shock to humor. "Ah, Mardrick discovered the blight cure I see?" With dark intensity she locks eyes with you. "Can it cure a failed marriage? A miserable life?!?!?" She shouts at you, her whole body shaking. "You tell Mardrick that I leave him of my own free will! I go to Baradur - he will give me what Mardrick never could!!!!" She reaches down and grabs the stone, which appears to be vibrating slightly. Half a second later, she disappears completely - no poof, no smoke - just gone. The stone drops to the floor, lacking a hand to hold it.

Immediately afterwards, you register the rest of the house. In the southwest corner, Dardus lies, unconscious, his hands tied behind his back and blood caked on his neck. Two grunts guard him, and after a moment of surprise at your appearance and Elloen's disappearance, they draw clubs and attack you. You dodge one club, but the other strikes you in the knee.

_[/sblock]_

The elven archer moves quickly into position, murder on his face. He draws his bow and launches an arrow through the open door into the house.

_[sblock=Karis]_
The arrow flies past your face, missing by inches.
_[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
A1 hit for 5 damage from dragon breath
A2 hit for 5 damage from dragon breath
A1 hit by todarr for 9 damage.
Todarr heals 8 from armor
Moreen heals 10 from armor
Moreen misses with valiant strike (rolled nat 4)
Karis dodges all opportunity attacks.
Karis is hit by G1 for 4 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

*Status - Joshua's turn*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (21/29)
Grunt1 (minion)
Grunt2 (minion)
Elven Archer(22 damage taken, bloodied)
Joshua (19/30)  <--- your turn 
Axe Wielder 1 (52 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry, cursed)
Axe Wielder 2 (42 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by moreen)
Leader (10 damage taken)
Rellek (37/37)
Mardrick (15/16)
Todarr (22/29) 
Moreen (31/40) 
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 23, 2008)

Alerted by the flurry of activity at the front of the house Joshua looks over and espies the elf and the leader close together. Perfect!

His arm comes up and an incantation bursts from his lips. Most of his words are unintelligible but some are vaguely familiar to his companios. "...Sraira Drasis Ischyros!"

For a fraction of a second nothing seems to happen and then there is a shimmering...something, which flashes over and explodes next to the elven archer (L19) spraying him with razor sharp shards of force. As he rocks with the impact the...power...explodes again, this time the shards thud into the body of the leader.

[sblock=OOC]Force Orb: Attack vs Ref - 14 vs Archer, damage 10: Secondary attack vs leader. Attack roll 21 vs Ref, 14 damage. Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

The elven archer teeters backwards and forwards a few times, and finally slumps to the ground, dead. Spots of blood become visible on the leader's face, and he channels his rage through his staff at Joshua. Joshua raises his own staff and wards off the blow with some quick magic. Cursing, the leader ducks behind the back of the house for cover.

The axe wielders keep up their attack, seemingly enjoying the beating they have been taking. Moreen's shield proves her faithful friend in warding off the oncoming blows, but Todarr receives a ferocious pounding by the other brute.

[sblock=Joshua]
I assumed you would want to use your staff power since it made the difference between getting hit and not. Let me know if you want to change that.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Archer = dead
Leader takes 14 damage. Leader is now bloodied.
Todarr takes 14 damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 23, 2008)

*Everyone but Joshua - your turn*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (21/29)  <--- your turn 
Grunt1 (minion)
Grunt2 (minion)
Joshua (19/30) 
Axe Wielder 1 (52 damage taken, bloodied, Rellek's Quarry, cursed)
Axe Wielder 2 (42 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by moreen)
Leader (24 damage taken, bloodied)
Rellek (37/37)  <--- your turn 
Mardrick (15/16)  <--- your turn 
Todarr (8/29, bloodied)   <--- your turn 
Moreen (31/40)  <--- your turn
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 23, 2008)

Rellek saw the pounding that Todarr was taking, despite the equally servere pounding being given to the axe men.  Although he could hold back, he felt it was time to take a hand personally. 

Dropping his bow, he unslung his twin axes and moved quickly to flank the two axemen. lashing out with his rage in forced and controlled movements. 

[sblock=Crunch]
OK I will drop my bow and unsling axes -free and minor, then take my move action and move to I 23 and then use Dire Wolverine strike on the two Axe wielders.  

1st 17 to hit A1 and 15 Damage (including hunters quarry) to hit A2 9 ()

I'm done 
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 23, 2008)

[sblock=standard]Growling in anger, Todarr renews his onslaught on the Axe wielder in front of him (A1).  Wolf Pack Tactics: free action to shift Rellek from J23 (based on the new map, J23 is the one directly between the Axe wielders) to I22, which means Rellek sets up a flanking situation for both Axe wielders, presently.  14 + 11 = 25 hit on A1 for 8 + 4 = 12 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=minor]That's the way, old friend, Todarr beams to Rellek. Inspiring Word on myself, healing 8 + 5 = 13 HP, to 22
[sblock=OOC]I've been feeling guilty about seeming to use WAY more Inspiring Words on myself than you guys, but I seem to take a lot of punishment.  Not complaining, my character is the leader type and sees himself in the thick of things.....

Just trying to say that if you want to see me using IW for others more........ tough, it looks like it ain't gonna happen![/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=move]Should A1 drop (hopeful, and my sword drinks his soul, giving me 5 temp HP), I will use my move action to move to K17, guarding against the leader heading into the house to gang up on Karis.  Todarr will say over his shoulder (facing the leader) Rellek, Mardrick, get inside and see what's what.  After Moreen dispenses with that one, we can take the leader.  Joshua, looks a little cramped in that house, might want to help us out here..

If A1 does not drop, I will stay where I am.[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 23, 2008)

Karis casually runs one of the grunts through, and steps toward the door.  "If you back off, I might let you live," she says to the other, in light conversational tones.  

[sblock=ooc]Standard:  piercing strike against G1, hits reflex 19 for 7 damage.  
Move:  shift toward the door
Minor:  talk.  Unfortunately, intimidate takes a standard action, so this is just fluff, I guess.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 24, 2008)

[sblock=crunch OOC]



> Growling in anger, Todarr - Wolf Pack Tactics: free action to shift Rellek from J23 to I22,




Argh I just noticed thats where I meant to go, not I23 (which is on the same square as a grunt anyway) but- I22.  So in any case maybe thanks to Todar I'm where I intended to be anyway .  I shouldn't post late at night I'm wasted.  

Ab
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 24, 2008)

Rellek's strike misses one axeman, but the other is hit in the stomach. He looks down at the fresh wound and grins maniacally, raises his axe at Rellek, and falls over, lifeless.

Todarr moves to surround the axe wielder still standing. His angry strike is punishing, but the axe wielder still has some life left in him.

[sblock=Karis]
Answering you, the remaining grunt says "If I let you live, I die."
He swings his club at you but comes up short. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 24, 2008)

*Results and Status - Joshua and Moreen - your turns*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (21/29) 
Grunt2 (minion)
Joshua (19/30)  <--- your turn 
Axe Wielder 2 (54 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by moreen)
Leader (24 damage taken, bloodied)
Rellek (37/37)
Mardrick (15/16, 1 tmp hp) <--- your turn
Todarr (21/29) 
Moreen (31/40)  <--- your turn
[/sblock]

[sblock=Results]
Since A1 died, I moved Todarr to J23 instead of his stated move and had him attack A2- A2 is surrounded by Rellek, Moreen, and Todarr at the moment, with Rellek and Moreen flanking.

I also let the remaining grunt act now since Joshua's action can't possibly affect the outcome. 

Rellek hits A1 for 15, killing it.
Mardrick gains 1 tmp hp.
Todarr hits A2 for 12 damage.
Todarr heals for 13. 13 + 8 = 21, not 22 hp. 
Karis kills G1.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 24, 2008)

"Don't let their leader escape!" Moreen says to the others closing around her. She renews her attack, vigorously slashing at the axe wielder, pressing her current advantage.

[sblock=actions]standard action - Holy strike on the axe wielder
if he dies, then move action - move to J19[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]I think it would be better if Rellek and Tordarr went after the leader rather than helping Moreen gang up on the last axe wielder. But the point may be moot anyway if Moreen kills him right now.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 24, 2008)

Realising that the leader was hidden somewhere behind the house Joshua moved forward along the back wall, dipping low to avoid the window. He reached the corner of the main block and peeked around (F17).

_He must be around the next corner_!

Joshua smiled as an idea came to him. Using one of the simple tricks known by all manipulators of arcane power he caused there to be a sound like that of feet walking on the rough surface of the village street. He focussed the sound to occur at the corner of the building (G15).

After a few seconds he stopped the sound and summoned up the power necessary to use Force Missile power in case the leader should appear top investigate the sound.

[sblock=OOC]Ready Action; Magic Missile[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 25, 2008)

_Moreen continues to try and penetrate the axe-wielder's defenses, but he manages to keep up his defense against her blows. "Your God is worthless," he taunts. 

The leader hears footsteps coming from around the corner, and goes to investigate. Just as he realizes there is no one there, he spots Joshua, who launches a magic missile at him, but the missile hits the leader with no real force, doing no damage. With a snarl, he launches his own missile at Joshua, but Joshua raises a magic shield, deflecting the attack.

The axe wielder, surrounded and nearing his end, makes a desperate sweeping attack at the enemies surrounding him,  but cannot connect.
_
[sblock=Results]
Shield made the difference - used it on Joshua's behalf (let me know if this is not ok with you for future situations).

Moreen rolls nat 4 - miss. 
Joshua rolls nat 1 - doh. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 25, 2008)

*Map update*


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 25, 2008)

*Status - everyone's turn*

[sblock=Status]
Karis (21/29) 
Grunt2 (minion)
Joshua (19/30)
Axe Wielder 2 (54 damage taken, bloodied, challenged by moreen)
Leader (24 damage taken, bloodied)
Rellek (37/37)
Mardrick (15/16, 1 tmp hp) 
Todarr (21/29) 
Moreen (31/40) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 25, 2008)

Rellek spurred on his friends to renew their attack, concerned for Karis and anxious to square off with the leader.  

[sblock=crunch]
I'll let loose with my breath weapon, aiming at our A2 only, To hit - 5 0) + 5 (flanking and strength/level etc) - I don't think so. 

I'll use twin strike to hit 19+7= 26 and 7 +8 = 15(+1 Magic, +5 bab, +2 combat bonus)
I'll also use my move action and convert to minor to make this guy my hunters quarry and damage = 11, second damage (if hit) = 8 +hunters= 6 = total 25  damage.  

[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 25, 2008)

While Rellek's breath weapon proves ineffectual, his twin axes prove deadly, sending the second axe-wielder to his grave.


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 25, 2008)

Moreen wastes no more time. She breaks out into a running pursuit.
[sblock=actions]
two move actions - Run to G14, Moreen grants combat advantage
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing Moreen running after the Leader around the one side of the building, Todarr rushes to cut off his retreat around the other side, not knowing how far Joshua has advanced down that side.

Double move to E15.

Though I will not run (and not grant combat advantage), I will not be able to attack, but gives the Leader a choice as to who he can attack during his turn.


----------



## covaithe (Sep 25, 2008)

> "If I let you live, I die."




Karis shrugs.  "Not your lucky, day, then."  She effortlessly runs him through and moves out to join the chase after the leader.  

[sblock=ooc]Standard:  piercing strike.  What a waste of a natural 20, with max damage rolled, to boot!  
Move:  get after the leader.  Depending on if you allow diagonal movement around the corner of the house or not, Karis might be able to get adjacent to him.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 26, 2008)

_As Karis runs past, Mardrick yells out "Elloen!" and runs into the house.

Joshua let fly another bolt of force fly at the leader, but can't seem to get his aim right. 

The rest of the party quickly surrounds the leader. Running out of options and clearly desperate, the dark mage snaps his staff,  calling  forth a terrible earthquake with himself at the epicenter. While the display is impressive, it fails to damage any of you. As the shakes come to a gradual halt, he sways briefly, and collapses to the ground, unconscious.
_


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 26, 2008)

Rellek, breathed a little easier for a moment as he saw the last axemen fall to the ground and saw the leader, despite his display, do the same.  

Moving quickly, but ever watchfully, he followed Mardrick into the house, needing the excuse of checking on him, to cover his concern Karis's well being. 

[sblock=crunch]
Rellek will make sure the house is secure, keep an eye on Mardrick and check on Karis at the same time...

He will be looking for clues as to what happened to Elloen and who these people are...
and in between he'll banter with Karis to cover any concern he might have.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 26, 2008)

Karis, no longer in the house, snorts disdainfully at the leader's inept attempt at a final strike.  She unhurriedly goes about the process of tying him up, paying particular attention to immobilizing his hands.  Naturally she checks his pockets for anything of value while doing so.  

[sblock=ooc]I haven't forgotten that Karis is the only one who knows what happened to Elloen.  It's just not a priority for her at the moment. [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 27, 2008)

_Rellek enters the house to find Mardrick helping Dardus out of his restraints. His face is bloodied, and while he has clearly seen better days, he doesn't appear to have suffered any permanent damage.

"Mardrick, by the gods, I never thought I'd see you again." He grasps Mardrick's shoulder while trying to stand up. "I have much to tell you, much of it bad, I'm afraid."

He eyes Rellek. "And you! You found him. Gods bless you. Did I hear your compatriots fighting outside? Come, let's get out of this house - after the treatment I received here over the last day, it doesn't feel quite as inviting as it used to."

Mardrick, Dardus, and Rellek emerge from the house to join the rest of the party, which has surrounded the now unconscious mage.

"So is he dead, then?" Dardus asks. A bit of unconscious tossing and turning on the part of the mage answers his question. "Treacherous bastard."

Mardrick turns to face Dardus, a sense of urgency on his face. "Dardus, where is Elloen? I thought I  heard her shout out during the battle. Did you see her?"

"I cannot say, friend," Dardus answers. "The last time I saw her was before I got knocked out by this one's cronies," he says, indicating the mage on the ground. "Perhaps your rescuers can convince him to talk, eh?" He steps over to the tied-up mage and gives him a swift kick, waking him. Dardus loses his balance, and joins the mage on the ground, wincing and grabbing his side.

"Take it easy, old friend," Mardrick says, pulling Dardus away from the mage. "You're in no condition for an interrogation. Let's leave this to our new friends, shall we?"

_[sblock=Skill challenge!]
Find out what you can.
Some obvious (potentially) relevant skills - Diplomacy, Insight, Intimidate, Arcana, Bluff, Perception...
[/sblock]
[sblock=Karis]
You find a ceremonial dagger tucked inside the mage's robe. While clearly not intended for battle, you can't help but appreciate the woodwork on the hilt. Depicted there in minute detail is a human(?) sacrifice. You also find a purse with some gold in it (25gp).
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]What do you think Coviathe? Want to try some good cop/bad cop?
Moreen's relevant skills - Diplomacy +9, Insight +8, Heal +8 (for Dardus)[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=Todarr's Relevant Skills]Diplomacy +9, Intimidate +11, a couple at +6 that I'm sure others are better at (Bluff is one of those at +6, which might be useful)[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Karis is unfortunately a bit light on the social skills.  Bluff is the only one she's particularly good at, with +8 and a utility power that lets her reroll a bad bluff roll once.  (Which I will probably retrain away from at some point, since I think Tumble or Fleeting ghost will be much more useful.)  Bad cop / good cop probably works best with diplomacy and intimidate.  Karis will probably stick to bluff and perception for this challenge.

Do we have an initiative order to follow for this skill challenge, or are we just winging it?  
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=Wing it]
Feel free to act in any order - I am experimenting with relatively free-form skill challenges these days - hope that is ok.
[/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 29, 2008)

When the mage stirs, Moreen eases herself to the ground next to him, almost as if sitting next to a friend waking up from a nap. "So you're still alive. That's always a comforting thought. But I don't envy you." 

Moreen waits for him to get his bearings and realize he is a bound prisoner. "You see, we need information. And we're pressed for time. As you already know, my friends," she gestures to the rest of the group, "are very effective at what they do. But there's no need for things to get ugly, right? Well that's entirely up to you my friend. Let's start with where Elloen is."

[sblock=skill]Moreen is gonna try to be the "good cop." She'll start off with Diplomacy +9[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 29, 2008)

"Hmm! Karis. Can I have look at that dagger for a moment. It seems somehow familiar. I'm sure I have seen its like somewhere recently."

[sblock=History/Arcana] Not so much the skill challenge but an effort to glean info from the dagger: Roll 19: 
Link Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 29, 2008)

[sblock=crunch]
Rellek's skills are equally feeble in this regard so I will instead use aid another to offer my support to the rolls the others make, and otherwise keep perceptive for any clues his demeanour might give away.  
[/sblock]


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 29, 2008)

Attempting to look intimidating at Moreen's gesture towards "her friends"  Intimidate +11


----------



## covaithe (Sep 29, 2008)

"Sure, Joshua.  Looks like a piece of junk to me, but I suppose it might have some kind of significance."  Karis hands it over, then with a thoughtful expression ducks inside the house and emerges carrying a small stone.  "And have a look at this, too, while you're at it.  Elloen had it, and touched a drop of blood to it and disappeared.  She said she was going to someone named Baradur; ring any bells?" 

To the prisoner, she continues Moreen's line of questioning.  "Yes, where _is_ Elloen?  And who is Baradur?"  She cocks her head at him, considering dispassionately.  "I wonder if perhaps we should just kill him.  With what Lethani told us, we should be able to figure out the rest anyway, and this one looks like he might take time to break."  Addressing the prisoner again, she continues, "Yes, Lethani told us quite a lot.  You didn't think we just let him go, did you?  Or did he convince you he'd escaped on his own?"  She smirks.  "Fool."

ooc:  bluff 18.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2008)

BlueLotus said:


> When the mage stirs, Moreen eases herself to the ground next to him, almost as if sitting next to a friend waking up from a nap. "So you're still alive. That's always a comforting thought. But I don't envy you."
> 
> Moreen waits for him to get his bearings and realize he is a bound prisoner. "You see, we need information. And we're pressed for time. As you already know, my friends," she gestures to the rest of the group, "are very effective at what they do. But there's no need for things to get ugly, right? Well that's entirely up to you my friend. Let's start with where Elloen is."




The mage chuckles softly, coughing up a small amount of blood._ "If you want to keep things from getting ugly, perhaps you should stick your head back in your helmet,_" he sneers. He pulls himself up to a more comfortable seated position as he eyes Todarr a little nervously. "_Say there, you look like a pretty tough warrior. If you're looking for employment after this town is ransacked, I'm sure my boss would be happy to hire you." _He chuckles again._ "By the gods, I'll hire you myself. Your first mission - kill your friends!"_ he shouts, sweeping his hands around at the others. He erupts into riotous laughter which is interrupted by a short coughing fit.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2008)

[sblock=Joshua]
You can sense the residual traces of magic in the dagger, although you are quite sure that no magic is left in it. The most likely explanation is that it was used in a ritual, likely a dark one (no surprise there).
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2008)

covaithe said:


> To the prisoner, Karis continues Moreen's line of questioning.  "Yes, where _is_ Elloen?  And who is Baradur?"  She cocks her head at him, considering dispassionately.  "I wonder if perhaps we should just kill him.  With what Lethani told us, we should be able to figure out the rest anyway, and this one looks like he might take time to break."  Addressing the prisoner again, she continues, "Yes, Lethani told us quite a lot.  You didn't think we just let him go, did you?  Or did he convince you he'd escaped on his own?"  She smirks.  "Fool."




The mage's face quickly flashes with anger. "I should have known not to trust an elf. Your lot break easier than most." He looks directly into Karis's eyes. "Cowards," he says, nearly spitting the word. "And you can save your threats of death - I am near my end, and even should blessed Baradur come here right now and smite the lot of you, I don't think he'll reward me for my failure to destroy you with his best healing magicks." He chuckles again.

He cocks his head to face Mardrick. "Know this, weakling. Your wife has left you for another. She is to wed Baradur, blessed Baradur! She must be strong indeed - stronger than you, that much is certain. But take heart - you are being replaced by someone much better - much better than you, much better for her. Isn't it wonderful?" He grins widely and sighs like a schoolgirl, then erupts into dark, growly laughter once more. It takes half the party to restrain Mardrick from charging the mage.


----------



## Arbanax (Sep 30, 2008)

Rellek lowered his head, the mage's fanaticism.  Blinded by his devotion, it was difficult to see how the group were going to get any information out of his by deception.  _If only we knew more about this Baradur!  _He thought to himself.


----------



## BlueLotus (Sep 30, 2008)

"You waste your cleverness on your insults. You are in a very dire situation. You'd serve yourself better by thinking up ways to stop my scaly friend from doing most unpleasant things..." Moreen touches his forehead, letting her healing power renew his body. "There, we don't want you dying on us... This is your last chance, you are trying my patience. Tell us what we want to know, it's your only option."

ooc: I'm going to start rolling for Moreen now. Finally, a good roll. 1d20+9=24


----------



## PennStud77 (Sep 30, 2008)

Todarr leans forward to catch the mage's eye, waiting to speak until they are both staring eye-to-eye

If Baradur is so much better than Mardrick and is so much more powerful than us all here, then take us to him.  If he is as powerful and protected as you say, then you will be rewarded by seeing the slaughter that you could not accomplish, and your failure will be transformed into the honor of our destruction as part of one of his rituals.  When we are dead, you WILL be rewarded for bringing us to him for him to kill us himself.


----------



## The Digger (Sep 30, 2008)

"Baradur, Eh! Seems I've heard that name before. Now where was it...?"

Joshua racks his brains to remember
[sblock=OOC]Religion 5+19=24: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 2, 2008)

PennStud77 said:


> Todarr leans forward to catch the mage's eye, waiting to speak until they are both staring eye-to-eye
> 
> If Baradur is so much better than Mardrick and is so much more powerful than us all here, then take us to him.  If he is as powerful and protected as you say, then you will be rewarded by seeing the slaughter that you could not accomplish, and your failure will be transformed into the honor of our destruction as part of one of his rituals.  When we are dead, you WILL be rewarded for bringing us to him for him to kill us himself.




"Why, how thoughtful of you!" the mage responds sarcastically. "I thought you were trying to kill me and my men. I'm absolutely _delighted_ to discover you actually had my best interests at heart the whole time."

His gravelly voice returns. "Just because I've lost some blood doesn't mean I've lost my wits, _friend_. It seems you are determined to keep up your pathetic quest. My only reward is knowing you will die a most painful and, how shall I say it?" He pauses. "A painful and _creative_ death. Ah, yes that's it. Ah, to see your parts arrayed on the Altar of Flesh..."


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 2, 2008)

BlueLotus said:


> "You waste your cleverness on your insults. You are in a very dire situation. You'd serve yourself better by thinking up ways to stop my scaly friend from doing most unpleasant things..." Moreen touches his forehead, letting her healing power renew his body. "There, we don't want you dying on us... This is your last chance, you are trying my patience. Tell us what we want to know, it's your only option."




The mage lets out a barely-perceptible sigh as Moreen's healing washes over him. His face loses some of its angry, mocking edge as his muscles relax. "It doesn't matter. It doesn't.... " His speech slows a bit. "Go then, to meet your deaths. Baradur's temple of flesh lies in a cave, at the mouth of the Prism River, near the Swamps of Sending. And..." His eyes begin to blink, and then they close. He slumps over sideways, asleep.

"Damnit, what about Elloen?" Mardrick exclaims. "Should we wake him?" he adds, his frustration clearly mounting.

"No, no," Dardus says, placing himself between Mardrick and the now-sleeping mage. "Let's put some shackles on him and let him rest." Seeing the look in Mardrick's face, he puts a hand on the man's shoulder. "Once he is somewhat recovered, I will be able to perform a more intense interrogation. Besides, I'll be needing a bit of recovery myself. Could you lot carry him?" he says, indicating the rest of the party. "We're not far from the town jail."

As the party prepares to carry the now-sleeping mage to his cell, Mardrick steps over to Karis. "What do you mean Elloen disappeared? Vanished? And this stone? May I see it? Please, I must know. What has happened to her?"


[sblock=Joshua]
Baradur is not a name you have heard, certainly not a God you have ever heard of. The name is close to the word for 'beast' in some of the older tongues. Perhaps 'beast master?' 'Beast tamer?' 'Beast destroyer?'
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC everyone]
Part I of the missing warlock is nearing its close. Head on over to the
OOC thread to discuss your thoughts on things so far, if you'd like to continue, etc. etc.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 2, 2008)

Karis hands over the stone to Mardrick.  "Sure.  But Mardrick...  I think Elloen...  She went willingly.  She wasn't blighted.  You'd do better to forget her." 

ooc:  Karis will make sure Joshua gets a good look at the stone before Mardrick takes it.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 2, 2008)

Before Mardrick can take the stone Joshua halts Karis's hand and gazes at the stone intently , his mind whirring as he tries to fathom out its mysteries.  "Baradur...beast...stone...what's with the blood?"

[sblock=OOC]Arcana 12+10=22: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 3, 2008)

covaithe said:


> Karis hands over the stone to Mardrick.  "Sure.  But Mardrick...  I think Elloen...  She went willingly.  She wasn't blighted.  You'd do better to forget her."




Mardrick's face fills with shock, then anger. "What possible reason could she have to take up with these... these lunatics? No, I cannot believe that. Whatever she said is suspect, if she is under some dark influence."

[sblock=Joshua]
You can sense some echoes of magic in the stone. The blood is/was most certainly a trigger for the stored up magic. You are also quite convinced that the expended magic was some kind of teleportation spell. You cannot tell where she was transported _to_, but someone with an even greater mastery of matters arcane might be able to divine the destination, or at least a general direction.
[/sblock]

"Give me that stone!" Mardrick snatches it somewhat rudely out of Joshua's hands. "Hmm... Interesting. No magic left in it, wouldn't you agree?" he says, addressing Joshua. "Ah. Whoever made this was very skilled indeed, certainly more skilled than I." Mardrick's academic curiosity is evident once more, even in the face of his wife's disappearance.

"Joshua, do you have any experience with something like this?"


----------



## covaithe (Oct 3, 2008)

Karis scowls, and throws the crushed vial of flower paste at Mardrick's feet.  "I hit her with the goop.  Risked my own neck to do it, too.  She said herself that it was the cure, that she wasn't blighted, that she was leaving you for this Baradur chap of her own free will.  She just doesn't love you.  You think you're the first person that's ever lost a lover?  Deal with it!"


----------



## The Digger (Oct 5, 2008)

Joshua lits his hand as if to strike Mardrick but then lowers it.  Clearly reining in his temper he attempts to talk civilly to Mardrick.

"There is no need for rudeness, sir.  We have put our lives at risk to save you from your captors and in the attempt to 'rescue' your wife.  At the very least we should be able to expect a little graciousness."

"Now,  As to this stone.  It is obvious that the blood was the trigger for a powerful teleportation spell.  The destination however is another matter all together.  I'm afraid it would take someone of greater skill than myself to establish that."


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 6, 2008)

covaithe said:


> Karis scowls, and throws the crushed vial of flower paste at Mardrick's feet.  "I hit her with the goop.  Risked my own neck to do it, too.  She said herself that it was the cure, that she wasn't blighted, that she was leaving you for this Baradur chap of her own free will.  She just doesn't love you.  You think you're the first person that's ever lost a lover?  Deal with it!"




Mardrick's face betrays so many different emotions at once that it's hard to tell if he is going to scream or cry. After a moment spent collecting himself, he speaks. 

"She may not have the blight, but the woman you describe is not my wife. I will 'deal with it' in the only way I know how - I will get her back or die trying."


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 6, 2008)

The Digger said:


> "There is no need for rudeness, sir.  We have put our lives at risk to save you from your captors and in the attempt to 'rescue' your wife.  At the very least we should be able to expect a little graciousness."




"I have been through much these few days, but nevertheless, I am sorry."



> "Now,  As to this stone.  It is obvious that the blood was the trigger for a powerful teleportation spell.  The destination however is another matter all together.  I'm afraid it would take someone of greater skill than myself to establish that."




Mardrick appears disappointed, but not particularly surprised. "My tutor in the dark arts will no doubt be able to divine the location Elloen was transported to - she is highly skilled in  matters arcane. She comes to see me once a month on the way to buy supplies - I'll have to check my calendar, but if I'm not mistaken, she should be passing through in a day or two. Perhaps she can tell us something about this Baradur as well."


----------



## covaithe (Oct 6, 2008)

Karis strikes an exaggerated pose of deep thought.  "I'm going to venture a wild guess that the location is a cave, at the mouth of the Prism River, near the Swamps of Sending."

"I believe there is a matter of payment to be dealt with.  We have recovered Mardrick and secured a cure for the blight, as we were hired to do.  I believe our business here is concluded...  unless you wish to hire us for some other task?"  Karis lets her eyes drift meaningfully to the unconscious captive.


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 6, 2008)

"Plenty of people do ill-advised things of their own free will Mardrick. She may have been seduced with promises of power, money, or false salvation. You are right not to give up on your wife without knowing what is really in her heart. I am willing to help, but as Karis said we do require payment. Erathis expects us to live and function in her civilization the same as any other. That requires gold in return for our services."

[sblock=Later, in private]Moreen finds a quiet place away from the others and strips her armor off and dons her clerical robes. She quietly begs Erathis's forgiveness for her sins in prayer with a simple rosary. "What I do is in your name, and for your cause. Forgive me for what I have done this day that has not brought a smile to your radiant lips."[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 6, 2008)

"Payment?" Mardrick says. "Ah, Dardus offered you a reward for my rescue, did he?" Mardrick smiles slightly. "How much did he offer? On second thought, don't tell me - I don't really want to know. At any rate, you'll have to take that up with him in the morning." Mardrick conspicuosly fails to address Moreen's point.

Mardrick yawns. "Seems I could be using a bit of rest. Feels like I've been awake my whole life. Why don't we meet at Dardus's tomorrow morning at sunlight? We have much to discuss - your reward, the plant, Elloen, the stones..."

Mardrick walks with you to his house, and opens the door. "My Gods!!!" The place is a mess, with what little furnishings there are strewn about the room. A blood stain, presumably from Dardus, stains a corner of the floor.  "Seems I have a bit of cleanup to do. You lot can stay at the Burgerin's old house - they moved out a year ago and I don't think they'll mind. Come, I'll show you the way."

You walk for about five minutes and come upon something that could only charitably be called a house. "If you need anything," Mardrick says, out of politeness, and then corrects himself. "Well, if you need anything, I'm unlikely to have it. But I wish you a good rest at any rate. You certainly deserve it."


----------



## covaithe (Oct 6, 2008)

"Five will get you ten he spends the whole night pricking his wrists and bleeding on that stone," predicts Karis.  

She eyes the sagging walls and moldy floorboards with distaste.  "Well, this place sure is cozy.  Spare no expense for the town's heroes, eh?  Maybe I'll take the first watch.  And possibly the second as well.  I wonder if anyone in this benighted hellhole has a crossbow worth stealing?"


----------



## The Digger (Oct 6, 2008)

Joshua swore as Mardrick walked away.  "If they don't pay us then we'll damn well take it out of their poxy village.  These people are all the same.  They sit, fat and well-fed at their well stocked fires, supping good ale and eating good food whilst the likes of us risk life, limb and sanity to keep them in the manner they'd like to become accustomed to.  I spit on them and on their pig-stye of a village."

He hawked up a gob of spittle which he spat on the ground at Dardus's feet.

"So where is this payment then?  And I think something to eat and drink wouldn't go amiss either."


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 7, 2008)

The party sets up a watch, not content to trust the minimal guard inside the town of Greensfen. The evening passes undisturbed, save for a few pitiful cries here and there from various starving town dwellers outside.

At first light, the party meets up at Dardus's smithy as arranged, and steps inside, interrupting a somewhat heated conversation between Dardus and Mardrick. 

The smithy is nearly bare. During your last visit here, it took some time to find a bit of floor not covered with a weapon or piece of armor in some stage of creation. You have no such trouble this time. All you can see now is a forge, some other tools of the trade, and a large sack that seems to be the source of Dardus and Mardrick's argument.

"Ah, friends, it is good to see you again," Dardus says. His face looks much better today, but he still has a slight limp as he walks closer to you. "Mardrick just recounted the details of his rescue, the stones, the plant... It's a lot to take in. But it appears you have been successful, and for that the town of Greensfen owes you our thanks. And a fair bit of gold."



> "So where is this payment then?  And I think something to eat and drink wouldn't go amiss either."




"As you can see," Dardus continues, gesturing around him, "my smithy has been robbed, no doubt by the same crew that tied me up. There were dozens of them - carted everything right out - gold, weapons - you name it. Now we agreed you'd be paid when the town was on the mend, which hasn't happened yet. But I have to be honest - I don't think I'll be able to raise that amount of money any time soon. Without any inventory, it will take me a while to rebuild."

"But, a deal is a deal. Mardrick has generously offered to provide you with something of much greater value. I'll let him fill you in."


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 7, 2008)

Rellek stoically took in the house, the night and then the smithy.  He preferred not to say to much.  

Now as he saw the village once more in the day, he was glad to be finishing up business here, despite the blight being halted, he could see it would take time to rebuild and he felt vulnerable and awkward - this wasn't his place to rebuild.  

He listened to Dardus explain his situation, one look at the smithy revealed the truth of his words.  He grunted, to himself hardly surprised.  This village like his own, had been ravaged - they deserved to keep what little they had, he rather suspected they'd need it more.  

But then as the conversation turned and Dardus explained an alternative reward, he turned from his continual keen sighted vigilance to face the men, interested to know what this 'alternative' reward might consist off.


----------



## covaithe (Oct 7, 2008)

> "As you can see," Dardus continues, gesturing around him, "my smithy has been robbed"




Karis rolls her eyes.  "How inconvenient," she mutters sarcastically to Joshua.  "Dozens of them, eh?  I wonder how many townsfolk are left.  Perhaps...  dozens?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 7, 2008)

Mardrick steps forward. "I have a few items to offer you that may prove far more valuable than 500 gold. This is all I have left - most of my items were stolen, too, but one of my secret compartments in the house was not discovered. Here, look."

[sblock=OOC Karis]
You want a dagger or a crossbow? Your pick.
[/sblock]

As you step forward, Mardrick opens the sack and pulls out a dagger. "This is the very first weapon I managed to enchant successfully. I cannot tell you how many daggers, swords, crossbows, knives, axes and the like I melted or worse while learning the tricks of the trade."

"I can!" Dardus adds, unhelpfully. Mardrick sends him a quick, dark look.

"Anyway, when I completed the ritual for what seemed like the hundredth time, nothing happened. Not being proficient in the use of weapons, I had one of Dardus's men try it out, sure that it was a dud. But it isn't! It flies truer than any ordinary dagger when thrown."

He reaches into the bag again, pulling out a sword.

"This was created on commission for a local paladin. Took better part of a month for me to make it. Given that he hasn't come to claim it in many weeks, I can only assumed he has gone to meet his god in person, if you know what I mean. It harnesses and multiplies divine energy, allowing the wielder to heal nearby allies."

Mardrick  turns the sack upside down, emptying it, and a fine suit of leather armor falls out.

"I actually intended to wear this myself, before I gave up on studying combat magicks. It is magically fortified, and provides added protection in battle under certain conditions"

"Here is the deal we are proposing," Darus says, stepping in. "You take these items as payment, and also as down-payment for the quest to follow. Mardrick and I are agreed - our town is not safe while the perpetrators of the blight are at large, even with the discovery of the plant remedy. Your mission is to find and eliminate the threat to our town using whatever means necessary. Do this, and I will pay you in gold, as much as our town can spare."

"And," Mardrick adds quickly, "rescue Elloen from her kidnappers." Dardus frowns slightly at the word 'kidnappers'. "I will reward you with Dardus's finest equipment enchanted with the most powerful magicks I know,  even if it takes me months. But you must bring her back to me."

"Will you do this? Will you help us once more?" asks Dardus.

[sblock=Loot!]
Dagger of Great Aim +1 (homebrewed) - property: when making attacks at long range, the penalty is -1 (instead of the usual -2). crit: +1d6 damage

Victorious Leather Armor +1 (homebrewed) - property: when you score a critical hit, you gain a +2 item bonus to all defenses until the start of your next turn. (For area attacks, only the first attack roll counts). 

Medic's Longsword +1 (AV) - critical: +1d6 radiant damage. Property - when you Channel Divinity during combat, one ally within 10 squares gains CHA mod + 1 hit points. Power (Daily) - Standard Action - you gain one additional use of Channel Divinity this encounter.

Also, don't forget the party found two gems worth 100gp each, in addition to 25gp.
[/sblock]


----------



## covaithe (Oct 7, 2008)

Karis has difficulty tearing her eyes away from the enchanted _dagger_.  Perhaps it is the magic, or perhaps something about the machine itself that draws her eye, a shared singleness of purpose.   Like Karis, it is a thing made for killing; efficient, utilitarian, without polish or decoration or embellishment.  

She is caught up enough in her study of the weapon that Dardus' question takes her by surprise.  "Hmm?  Yes, yes, we'll... do what you said.  Defend the town.  Whatever."

[sblock=ooc]Hmm, dagger vs. crossbow...  the dagger is +2 to hit relative to the xbow, and doesn't need ammunition, but the xbow is (on average) +2 damage, plus has a much longer range.  The dagger can be used with just one minor action, whereas the xbow takes two (ready and load), which is what tipped me that direction.  Hard choice.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 7, 2008)

"Pshaw!"  Joshua snorted in disgust.  "Didn't I tell you?  A couple of paltry enchanted items which probably won't survive the first encounter.  Not a gold piece in sight.  Typical bloody peasants."  

He stomped away in high dudgeon.

After a few yards he turned and stalked back.  With a heavy, soulful sigh he continued  "I assume you lot will want to help out as usual.  I suggest you take your pick from Mardreck's... goody bag and then we can plan our next move."

To Dardus and Mardrick "And please, is there anything to eat or drink around here?  My belly feels as if my throat has been cut."


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 7, 2008)

"Yes, of course," Dardus says to Joshua. "I'm sure you've grown tired of adventurer's rations and the like. I'll show you to the guard's mess hall as soon as we're done here. Billy, our cook, makes simple food, but it is very good, considering the ingredients he has to deal with."

[sblock=OOC]
For what it's worth, I would have gone for the dagger too. To hit is worth a lot given the potential for sneak attack damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arbanax (Oct 7, 2008)

Rellek look over the Moreen's shoulder at the items but didn't see anything that took his interest or suited his style of fighting.  What did interest him was to see what would come of the offer to take what the new back to the perpetrators of this blight.  Now that sounded like a fight worth having.

[Sblock=OOC]
I'm good - with what I got I think, so please consider the field open for the other items.  
[/sblock]

At the mention of food, Rellek did notice his stomach suddenly lurch.  How long had it been since a decent hot stew, fresh baked bread.  His mouth started to water, not a pretty sight, so he quickly dismissed the thoughts and followed Dardus and Joshua to the mess hall.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 8, 2008)

On the way to the mess hall joshua suddenly tuned on his heel and walked back to Mardrick. Stretching down he lifted the Victorius Armour'. 

"Well if no one wants, I suppose I could possibly make use of it," he grumps before heading back for his meal.

[sblock=OOC]Since it looks like no one uses leather armour bar Joshua he will probably take it. If however anyone more 'up front' than him is welcome to it if they so desire. I suppose even he could conceivably score a critical now and then![/sblock]


----------



## BlueLotus (Oct 8, 2008)

Moreen takes the longsword, unsheathes, and studies it. She rolls up the sleeves of her robe and slashes a little at the air, then a thrust, and an imagined parry and a reposte. "The balance is excellent. This is a fine blade and I would be honored to wield it in the paladin's name if I may."

Moreen sheaths the sword and places it back on the table. "Very well. I will continue to help if we are in agreement."


----------



## PennStud77 (Oct 8, 2008)

Rellek's comments speak true for my paradigm, as well.  I will follow to the mess hall.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 8, 2008)

The party makes its way to the mess hall- like most of Greensfen, it isn't much to look at. Still, the bowls of soup are decent, and the bread is not _too_ stale.

[sblock=OOC End of Part I]
Feel free to chat it up at the mess hall if you want - I will probably not be posting anymore in this thread.  It's going to be a few days until we start part two, most likely, so feel free to take a day or two with your level up/respeccing/whatever.

Please head over to the OOC Thread for Part II, and make a single post for your character sheet (just 'reserved' is fine for now). 
[/sblock]


----------

